#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  دراما رمضانية واقعية

## اليمامة

*أعزائى أبناء مصر الكرام..

كل عام وأنتم بخير..وبعودة الأيام المباركة..ساعات ويهل علينا الشهر الكريم بما يحمله من معان وما يدفعنا إليه من تأمل ، فيجعلنا نأنس بالسكينة التى وهبها الله لنا فى أيامه المباركة..ونعيش لحظات مراجعة للذات عسى أن نجد بين السطور ما ينفع ويبقى .

وأحسب أنه من فضول القول الإشارة إلى بعض أحوال الناس فى رمضان فى محاولة للنقاش بشأنها ثم تصحيحها والوقوف على أساس حالتها إن أمكن ذلك حتى نتبين الهدى الربانى من وراء هذا الشهر العظيم..ونرصد بعض سلبياتنا..

ولعل من أبرز هذه الأحوال التى تلم بالناس قبيل هذا الشهر أو مع أولى أيامه هو شعورهم المفاجىء تقريباً بنشوة وجدانية روحية تجعلهم يسارعون فى تغيير وتبديل بعض عاداتهم المعتادة والمستمرة والتى يعتقدون فيها أنها لا تلائم الجو الرمضانى إلى ممارسة طقوس أخرى خلال هذا الشهر فقط..وكأن هذا الشهر الكريم من بين كل شهور السنة جميعها يختص بالتعبد والدعاء والصلاة والستر والبعد عن الموبقات..وكأنهم بدورهم منقسمين على أنفسهم يعانون من  "الإنفصام"..فرب رمضان غير رب باقى الشهور!.. هم فى رمضان شىء..وقبل وبعد رمضان شىء آخر تماماً..

والأنكى من ذلك كله هو إيمانهم واعتقادهم بأن ما يفعلونه طبيعى جداً وفى الإطار العادى..بل أنه فى نظرهم ذروة الإيمان التى قد يصل إليها أى شخص.

وإنما ما يحدث هو تقريباً تطبيق لنظرية "معامل الإرتباط الشرطى " لبافلوف..فبمجرد حلول شهر رمضان يبدأ بعض الناس فى ممارسة مظاهر إيمانية شكلية يختصون بها الشهر الكريم وفور انتهاء الشرط "شهر رمضان" يعود العبد من هؤلاء إلى سيرته الأولى فايخلع عنه كل مظاهر التجلى والإيمان والتعبد ويعود على دربه الأول مواظباً ..فكيف يتم ذلك؟..

لهذه الدرجة أصبحنا نناقض أنفسنا حتى فى الدين!..حتى مع الله نتصور أننا قادرين والعياذ بالله على نفاقه وخداعه؟

كيف يتأتى للفرد بمجرد أن يهل علينا رمضان أن يغير فى معتقداته الدينية وظاهرة الشكلية..فيخدع نفسه ويصدق بالفعل أن الله لن يحاسبنا على مافات وإنما سيعاقبنا على انفلاتنا خلال شهر رمضان فقط!..وهل يتجزأ الدين..وهل تتجزأ دوافع الإنسان ودواخله..وهل يتجزأ عقاب الله وثوابه؟؟ أى فراغ وخواء هذا بل أى خداع وتصديق لخبث النفس والشعور؟؟

هناك وكما ولابد أنكم تعرفون فتيات بمجرد أن يبدأ أول يوم فى الشهر الفضيل يرتدين الحجاب ويمتنعن عن وضع المساحيق ويرتدين من الملابس المحتشم فيبتعدون مثلاً عن ارتداء البنطال والقطع الضيقة المثيرة..وبمجرد أن ينتهى الشهر يعودون لمثل مسيرتهم الأولى فيخلعن عنهم غطاء الرأس المؤقت وليس الحجاب بمعناه المعروف .. ويفتحون دولابهم القديم مرة أخرى على مصراعيه..ويجعلون من وجوههم مساحة مفتوحة لممارسة هواية التلوين والتظليل..كيف نفسر حقاً هذه الحالة إن لم تكن حالة خداع للنفس مع سبق الإصرار والترصد..

فى حين أننى ومن زاوية أخرى أجد هؤلاء المغايريين لأنفسهم فى رمضان عن بقية شهور السنة أخف وطأة ممن لا يكترثون بتاتاً..على الأقل سيحاسبهم الله على نيتهم وعلى إدراكهم لمعنى شهر رمضان وليس مثلهم مثل هؤلاء الذين يجاهرون بالمعصية بلا هوادة..والله أعلم..

وهناك فئة من هؤلاء المتحوليين يؤمنون فى قرارة أنفسهم بأن أفعالهم لا تمت للإسلام ولا لهذا الشهر الفضيل بأى صلة وأنها بلا جدوى ومع ذلك يفعلون على غرار أنهم منساقين مع القطيع..وليت الأمر يقتصرفقط على المظاهر الشكلية وإنما يمتد ليشمل العبادات والمعاملات..فالصلاة مثلاً..نجد هناك من يواظب على آدائها فى أوقاتها فى رمضان بخلاف ما يفعله طوال العام من تجاهل وإهمال..فهل وصل الرياء لهذه الدرجة؟ إنه أمريثير التعجب حقاً!

حتى فى المعاملات وفى الألفاظ وفى الحوار..حتى فى درجة التحكم بالنفس وفى الأعصاب..الغيبة والنميمة والغضب..

حتى ظاهرة التدخين لم تسلم من هذه التمثيليات..
يمتنع المدخنون عن التدخين فى نهار رمضان..وعقب أذان المغرب يهرعون إلى السيجارة..وعقب إنتهاء شهر رمضان يعودون بنهم أشد إلى نفس العادة السيئة ..فإذا كنا واعيين بمدى سوء ما نجلبه لأنفسنا من ضرر..فلماذا نفعل ذلك بإرادتنا ونحن وحدنا من نملك الخلاص ؟؟

هناك إرادة إذن.. إرادة يمكننا بها أن نفعل الأصح..وهناك وعى داخلى بديننا وبعاداتنا السليمة..لماذا نختار إذن بإرادتنا الأسوأ لنمارسه إذا كان بمقدورنا أن نفعل الأفضل ؟

هل نصدق خداعنا لأنفسنا لهذه الدرجة؟ هل هو فعلاً انفصام؟ هل هو وهم ..هروب ؟ هل هى حالة التخبط وهبوط الهمة ونقصان الإيمان التى تستشرى يوماً بعد يوم.وعلى كل المستويات؟
وهل ياترى نفعل ذلك ونحن نضمن أن الله سبحانه وتعالى سوف يتقبل منا ونحن على هذه الشاكلة؟
..................
أرتنأيت أن أقوم بإنشاء هذا الموضوع لرصد هذه الصور التى تتضح وبشدة خلال شهر رمضان خصيصاً..وليس هذا فقط وأنما رصد لوقائع مخيفة أصبحنا نتداولها فى رمضان دون أن يطرف لنا جفن وهو الوقائع الصارخة بالتناقض والإستهزاء والإنفصال..

وعلى رأس هذه الوقائع القرار العجيب جداً الذى اتخذه رئس الوزراء بتغيير التوقيت الصيفى إلى شتوى خلال شهر رمضان ثم العمل بالتوقيت الصيفى من جديد بعد إنتهاء الشهر..
كدت أجن الحقيقة عندما طالعنى الخبر..ما هذا الذى يحدث من حولنا وأى تحايل على الله هذا؟
هل غيرنا التوقيت لأننا لسنا قادرين على تحمل ساعات الصيام فكنا الرقيب والحكم على أنفسنا..فأصدرنا الفتوى التى تقلص ساعة من الصيام لأجل الإحساس بالجوع وعدم مقدرتنا على تحمله مثلاً..!
أريد عاقل يناقشنى فى الأسباب وراء هذا التغيير؟ وما فائدة العودة للتوقيت الصيفى إذن بعد إنتهاء الشهر..؟ على الأقل وحفاظاً على ماء الوجه وحتى يكون الموضوع "مبلوع شوية" كان من الأفضل ترك التوقيت الشتوى للعمل به بعد الشهر الفضيل!!

الحقيقة لا أستطيع أن أقبل على نفسى هذا الشعور الغريب..شعور لا إنسانى ولا إيمانى بالمرة!
وعن آراء الشارع المصرى..أنقل لكم بعضها والذى يؤكد على إستياءه مما يجرى..

*


> ]
> 
> رئيس مجلس الوزراء
> 
> كتبت إنتصار سليمان
> 
> "صحيح، معقولة، طيب ليه، مالوش لازمة، ما تفرقش"، هكذا اختلفت آراء المواطنين حول قرار الدكتور أحمد نظيف، رئيس الوزراء، بوقف العمل بالتوقيت الصيفى خلال شهر رمضان، وتأخير الساعة لمدة 60 دقيقة يوم الثلاثاء، الموافق 10 أغسطس 2010،
> 
> وفى البداية قالت الدكتورة دينا محمود، رئيس جمعية المعاقين بالمعادى: "إن هذا القرار فيه رحمة للناس خاصة اللى بتنزل لشغلها يوميا بالنهار، والهدف منه تقصير ساعات النهار، وبالتالى تقليل ساعات العطش بالدرجة الأولى، فمنذ سنوات كثيرة ونحن نصوم رمضان فى الشتاء، وبالتالى لم نعتد على الصوم فى الحر، وهناك فئات كثيرة من الناس كانت هتتعب جدا من قلة الماء فى الصوم مثل السيدات الحوامل والأطفال اللى لسة بيتعلموا الصوم، والناس اللى بتشتغل ساعات عمل كثيرة".
> ...


*

كانت هذه أولى لقطاتنا ..دعونا نناقشها بالعقل..وبهدوء..ربما كانت هناك وجهة نظر ما أنا لا أستطيع رؤيتها..وتستدعى تغيير التوقيت الأمر الذى أشعر معه بمنتهى عدم الإيمانية...
وياترى هل وافق المفتى والأزهى الشريف على هذا التغيير؟؟
.....
أعزائى..
ستوجد حتماً الكثير من اللقطات التى ستسترعى إنتباهنا جميعاً بلاشك فى شهر رمضان..لقطات منوعة سواء كانت إجتماعية...سياسية أو إقتصادية..

مازال جنون الأسعار قائم فى رمضان..ولازلنا نفهم طبيعة الشهر الروحانية على أنها طبيعة تتعلق بالبطن وحدها..

والأدهى هو الإعلام والمسلسلات الرهيبة التى بالتأكيد سيكون لى عودة بشأنها وبشأن مظاهر متعددة تستحق بالفعل الوقوف قبالتها وتأملها بعين الإهتمام والتحليل المصحوب لاشك بالحسرة..
شاركونا...هنا نكتب عن رمضان...رمضان فى مصر..
دعونا نرصد المشاهد والمظاهر..
نحلل من وجهة نظرنا الخاصة ما يجرى لنا ولها..المحروسة
ارصدوا معى كل ما يستحق الإهتمام والنقاش ..
كل عام وأنتم بخير..*
*ندى آدم،*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أهلا بك يا ندى وبموضوعاتك الهادفة
أحييك على عمق الفكرة ونبلها
وسأبدأ بالنقطة الأولى التى طرحتيها وهى العمل بالتوقيت الصيفى وتعطيله فى شهر رمضان ثم العودة للعمل به بعد إنتهاء الشهر الفضيل
للتوقيت الصيفى ميزتان من وجهة نظرى
بعد تقديم الساعة فإن العاملون الذين سيذهبون لأعمالهم فى الساعة الثامنة صباحا (السابعة بالتوقيت الأصلى)
ستكون الشمس أقل حدة ووطأة..
هذه واحدة..
أما الثانية فهى أن ساعات النهار ستشغل جزء كبير من اليوم  مما يعنى أن الإعتماد على الكهرباء سيقل ساعة
ويمكن أن نتغلب على هذه النقطة بدون تعديل التوقيتات فى حالة ما إذا غيرنا مواعيد العمل فى الصيف لتبدأ من الساعة السابعة بدلا من الثامنة
وإلزام المحلات التجاية بأن تغلق فى توقيت معين
وهناك حلول أخرى مثل الإعتماد على الطاقة البديلة كالطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح لكن لكى يحدث هذا فإنه يلزم شخصيات أخرى بأفكار جديدة وهمة صادقة تحكم هذا البلد وتعمل على حل مشكلاته والعمل على تقدمه
الزاوية التى تتناولين بها موضوعك رائعة بالفعل
وقد رنت فى أذنى مقولة قالها خطيب فى المسجد فى صلاة الجمعة ذات يوم بعد إنقضاء شهر رمضان
شاكيا من فتور همة الناس بعد إنقضاء الشهر الفضيل
فقال:يا أيها الناس..هل تعبدون رمضان أم تعبدون رب رمضان؟
من كان يعبد رمضان فإن رمضان قد ولى
ومن كان يعبد الله فإن الله حى لا يموت..
إستعارها بالطبع من مقولة أبو بكر الصديق:من كان يعبد محمدا فإن محمدا قد مات
ومن كان يعبد الله فإن الله حى لا يموت
وإن شاء الله أتابع معك يوميا هذا الموضوع الرائع
وكل عام وأنت ورواد القاعة بخير

----------


## اليمامة

*أهلا بيك أخى الفاضل أحمد وبمداخلاتك الإيجابية المتبصرة..
جميلة جداً فعلاً مميزات التوقيت الصيفى..لكن التعمد فى التغيير فعلاً يا أحمد هيا اللى معصبانى شوية
باعتبرها فضيحة على الملأ
وللعلم فيه مواقع كتيرة غير إسلامية بالمرة استغلت هذه النقطة وروجت لها بشكل فظيع جداً
أنا بس الحقيقة موش عارفة هل التصرف دا أو القرار دا يعنى إسلامى؟ هل فيه أى سند أو أى مرجعية بتدعمه؟
واللا هو مجرد قرار بتاخده الدولة
أصل إحنا كل سنة بنغير التوقيت فى شهر سبتمبر ..اشمعنا السنة دى
رحمة يعنى بالناس الصايمة؟
طيب هل دا مشروع؟
أعتقد إنه لمدة لن تقل عن 7 سنوات هايجى رمضان علينا واحنا فى الصيف وفى عز الحر..
هل ياترى هايغيروا التوقيت برضو كدا كل سسنة حتى ولو أخلوا بالنظام وبالزمن نفسه؟
طيب إشمعنى هايرجعوا التوقيت تانى بعد رمضان؟
مجرد احساسى أنهم بيخططوا بشكل كدا مستفز وسيادى وعلى مزاجهم أمر محبط
وتفتكر الحكومة بتاعتنا الذكية أهدافها نبيلة زى توفير الطاقة "الأمر اللى موش بيفكروا فيه ولا بيدرسوه أصلاً"
والرحمة بالإنسان الصائم ومحاولة تجنبه أشعة الشمس؟
بجد موش عارفة هل أنا غضبى دا مستحق واللا له أساس واللا لأ؟
ربنا يسترها معانا
.....
ياريت فعلاً يا أحمد نخلى حياتنا علطول رمضان..
عبادات ومعاملات وصدقة وإحسان وعطف ومودة وحب ووصل رحم وتقارب وعدم النهم ولا الشراهة
ياربت حقيقى نكون وحدة واحدة..مع بعضنا أو بينا وبين ذواتنا
تختفى الإزدواجية الرهيبة اللى إحنا عايشنها
موش عارفة فعلاً ازاى الإنسان ممكن يبقى مزدوج فى كنيته وأصله؟
رمضان كريم..*

----------


## سمـاء

اليمامة العزيزة كل سنة وانتى طيبة ورمضان كريم...

 الحقيقة أنك رصدتى بعض الصور فى رمضان.. واللى ممكن تكون سلبية ... لكن إحنا ممكن نبص عليها من منظور تانى ونشوف فيها بعض الايجابية... 

مثلا موضوع الالتزام بالطاعات فى رمضان... هو فى حد ذاته جميل ورائع... وكتير من (الملتزمين رمضانيا) بيحاولوا يلتزموا بعده.. بيبتدوا فى رمضان علشان الجو العام مشجع جدا.. وكتير من الأصحاب بيساعدوا ويثبتوا بعض... يمكن سجدة تحول حياة انسان... أو آية يسمعها أو يقراها تغير تفكيره وتصرفاته.. أو دعوة بالهداية يأمن عليها تكون من نصيبه... محدش عارف إيه اللى ممكن يحصل وازاى وامتى ربنا هيهدى أى حد مهما كان.... 

وحتى لو شوية بس من الناس دى التزمت بعد رمضان كمان يبقى خير.. ولو الكتير منهم ضعفوا وماقدروش يثبتوا.. يبقى خير انهم حاولوا وربنا يقدرهم مرة تانية... 

أعتقد ان فكرة خداع ربنا والعياذ بالله مش ممكن هتيجى على تفكير واحد ويسجد لله..........  

ربنا يهدى الجميع ويثبتنا على الإيمان... 



أما موضوع الساعة فأكيد التوقيت الصيفى مفيد.. زى ما قال أحمد ناصر... وزى ما أمريكا وكتير من دول اوروبا بتطبقه... وبالنسبة لساعات الصيام فهى طبعا ثابته حتى لو كان المغرب الساعة 3 ....... لكن الفكرة إن رمضان ليه مواعيد مختلفة فى التراويح والفطار والسحور... يعنى أمبارح مثلا حسب التوقيت الصيفى مخلصين التراويح الساعة 12 تقريبا...... طب والشغل تانى يوم؟؟؟؟؟؟  

أنا معاكى إنه مش مريح اوى تغيير الساعة كل شوية بس الموضوع مش خطير أوى ... وكله يهون علشان رمضان.............






اللهم تقبل منا رمضان واجعلنا من عتقائه

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

تغيير الساعه ده شيئ فعلا مستفز 
اولا المفروض ان يتم الانتهاء من موضوع تغيير الساعه ده لانه غير مجدي 
علي الاقل بالنسبه لنا 
فاذا كانت دول في اوربا او امريكا يقومو بتغيير الساعه فهم يهدفون من وراء ذلك 
الاستفاده القصوي لعدد ساعات العمل هناك وهي علي اي حال بلاد قليله ... 
اما في مصر فاكيد الهدف هدف تاني حالص .. الله وحده يعلم ماهو .. 
الي جانب ان توقيتنا الاصح علي ساعه جرينتش العالميه ..هي الساعه الشتويه ..
اي التي نحن عليها الان .. 
فلماذا التغيير في الاساس .. 
اما تغييرها في رمضان فهي فعلا ليست مشكله كبيره بجوار المشكله الرئيسيه
 (( لماذا نقوم بتغيير الساعه اصلا )) 
لان عدد ساعات الصوم واحده ..
بس بدل مانصوم من الساعه 5 فجرا الي 8 مساءا ..نصوم من الساعه 4 الي الساعه 6
صحيح مش مريح الوضع .ببس هنعمل ايه ..
وبعدين ده لسه بقي السنوات القادمه حين ياتي رمضان في شهر 6 و7 .. 
ماذا سنفعل بالساعه ... 
ماشاء الله ..الحكومه المصريه عندها حل لكل حاجه 
 :36 2 54: 

دول لو فكرو بالغاء رمضان بالاساس هيعملوها 
والله يرحم ايام موسم الحج السابق لما قالوبلاش حج عشان انفلونزا الخنازير 
وبنفس الوقت تركو جماهير كاس العالم للشبا اللي كان مقام بمصر بنفس التوقيت 
بكل حريه ..
والحمد لله رجع جميع الحجاج بلا اي مشاكل صحيه لاخنازير ولا طيور ولا اي شيئ 

 :36 4 6: 

 بس وقتها كلي امل ان يكون حكومه جديده ترعي 
مصالحنا جيدا في السنوات القادمه 
وان شاء الله هتسيب الساعه زي ماهي 
 :36 2 27: 

 :Yarab: 

*****

----------


## اليمامة

> اليمامة العزيزة كل سنة وانتى طيبة ورمضان كريم...
> 
>  الحقيقة أنك رصدتى بعض الصور فى رمضان.. واللى ممكن تكون سلبية ... لكن إحنا ممكن نبص عليها من منظور تانى ونشوف فيها بعض الايجابية... 
> 
> مثلا موضوع الالتزام بالطاعات فى رمضان... هو فى حد ذاته جميل ورائع... وكتير من (الملتزمين رمضانيا) بيحاولوا يلتزموا بعده.. بيبتدوا فى رمضان علشان الجو العام مشجع جدا.. وكتير من الأصحاب بيساعدوا ويثبتوا بعض... يمكن سجدة تحول حياة انسان... أو آية يسمعها أو يقراها تغير تفكيره وتصرفاته.. أو دعوة بالهداية يأمن عليها تكون من نصيبه... محدش عارف إيه اللى ممكن يحصل وازاى وامتى ربنا هيهدى أى حد مهما كان.... 
> 
> وحتى لو شوية بس من الناس دى التزمت بعد رمضان كمان يبقى خير.. ولو الكتير منهم ضعفوا وماقدروش يثبتوا.. يبقى خير انهم حاولوا وربنا يقدرهم مرة تانية... 
> 
> أعتقد ان فكرة خداع ربنا والعياذ بالله مش ممكن هتيجى على تفكير واحد ويسجد لله..........  
> ...


 *
ازيك يا سما
وانتى طيبة يا قمر
وبابقى سعيدة دايماً إنى باشوفك فى المناقشات وانتى صاحبة فكر محترم وموزون..
فعلاً..فيه ناس ممكن تتهدى فى رمضان لما بتعمل النية وتنوى انها تلتزم..ودى نسبة قليلة يا سما الحقيقة..
والشىء الظاهر جداً والواضح واللى لا يمكن انكاره هو فعلاً شيوع ثقافة سلوك فى رمضان وبعد كدا خلاص..وغالباً الناس دى بتكون خايفة تنتقد..فابتضطر تعمل كدا..المظاهر الشكلية يعنى
وفيه ناس تانية موش بيهمها..فى رمضان أو غير رمضان هما كدا وموش مهم نظرات الناس..ودى فى نظرى أفضل من الفئة الأولى..اللى بتعامل الناس..المنافقين..
وفيه ناس بتكون فاكرة انها فعلاً لازم تعمل كدا فى رمضان لأنه شهر عبادة ودى اللى ممكن فعلاً ربنا يهديهم ودول الأفضل من السابقين..بنيتهم دى..
لكن بصفة عامة يا سما الحالة سيئة بجد..الناس بقت فظيعة ..بيجاهروا بالمعصية وفاكرين انهم هايقدروا والعياذ بالله يضحكوا على ربنا
يا سما فيه ناس عايشة ومفيش ربنا فى حياتهم خالص
موش مؤمنين انهم هايموتوا وهايتحسبوا وان فيه حرام وحلال..
ولكن..انا باتفق معاكى ان ممكن تحصل الهداية ...مجرد نور يسقطه الله فى قلب الفرد بس دا لازمله ان يكون الإنسان دا عنده استلهام..
والجزئية دى من كلامى شايفة انها بتتماشى مع وجهة نظرك




			
				فى حين أننى ومن زاوية أخرى أجد هؤلاء المغايريين لأنفسهم فى رمضان عن بقية شهور السنة أخف وطأة ممن لا يكترثون بتاتاً..على الأقل سيحاسبهم الله على نيتهم وعلى إدراكهم لمعنى شهر رمضان وليس مثلهم مثل هؤلاء الذين يجاهرون بالمعصية بلا هوادة..والله أعلم..
			
		

أما بالنسبة لتغيير الساعة...ممكن تكون فيه جوانب إيجابية فعلاً
لكن مجرد احساس الفرد إن الموضوع عشوائى وبلا ضوابط..وداخل فيه هدف تقليل عدد ساعات الصيام..شىء بجد مزعج
شكراً على مداخلتك الراقية ورمضان كريم..*

----------


## اليمامة

من ضمن الأخبار اللى قريتها وتوقف عندها خبر عن العمال المصريين فى الإمارات..
الخبر عبارة عن صدور فتوى فى الإمارات تبيح للعمال المصريين الإفطار وعدم الصوم فى رمضان نظراً لأعمالهم الشاقة مع ارتفاع درجة الحرارة...على أساس يعنى القاعدة الشرعية اللى بتقول.."المشقة تجلب التيسير"..
الخبر بالضبط..


> دبي - أ ف ب
> 
> صدرت فتوى في الامارات العربية المتحدة الاحد تبيح للعمال الذين يعملون في جو شديد الحرارة والرطوبة الافطار إذا كانوا لا يتحملون الصوم في الحرارة الشديدة في اغسطس/ آب.
> 
> وجاء في الفتوى التي نشرت على موقع الهيئة العامة للشئون الاسلامية والاوقاف "يباح الفطر لأصحاب المهن التي تأخذ من أصحابها جهدا ومشقة فوق طاقتهم أثناء نهار رمضان، لأن القاعدة الشرعية تقضي أن المشقة تجلب التيسير".
> 
> الا انه يشترط لذلك ان تكون للعامل "نية الصوم فعلا، وإذا وجد مشقة شديدة في أثناء يوم صومه حينها يباح له الفطر". وقد صدرت هذه الفتوى بناء على سؤال لعامل في منصة نفطية عن حكم الصيام والعمل في أوقات شديدة الحرارة والرطوبة


والحقيقة موش عارفة بجد المرجعية الدينية للموضوع خالص..هل فعلاً القاعدة الدينية دى صحيحة..وإن الدين رحمة بهذ المعنى
واللا مثلاً المفترض تبقى فيه فتوى على النقيض تشد من إزر العمال وتقوى من عزيمتهم..وهل للفتوى أى أساس انتاجى فعلاً..يعنى مثلاً زى زيادة الإنتاج  وعدم الإخلال بالعمل..
أو مثلاً كانوا يشتغلوا بليل ويصوموا رمضان لأن الصيام من أركان الإسلام الخمس...يعنى اعادة تنظيم المواعيد زى ماحنا عملنا كدا فى مصر..وغيروا الساعة
وأنا هنا بقى عايزة أسأل هل تغيير الساعة عندنا كان لأسباب زى كدا؟؟
الغريب بقى ان هناك قالولهم افطروا واحنا هنا غيرنا الساعة..
اعتقد ان التغيير المستفز  للساعة فى الحالة دى أفضل..
الحقيقة عايزة أعرف فعلاً آرائكوا..وعايزة أعرف رأى الدين..
طيب ماهو لو كدا ماناخد أجازة أحسن فى شهر رمضان وأهو نتفرغ للعبادة ونقى نفسنا الحر..طيب هانعمل ايه لما رمضان هاييجى لسه فى عز الصيف؟
هى كلها فكرة واحدة..
أنا شخصياً مع " الدين يسر وليس عسر"
لكن لغاية فين؟
فيه حدود؟
والله وحده أعلم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

موضوع الفتوى لأصحاب المهن الشاقة بالإفطار ليس جديدا على ما أعتقد يا ندى
هناك بعض الناس يأدون أعمالهم تحت وهج الشمس الحارقة أو أمام الأفران التى ينبعث منها حرارة هائلة
أذكر أنه فى أحد مصانع الزجاج الذى عملت به كان (صنايعية الزجاج)يلبسون فانلات حمالات ويعصبون وجوههم بمناديل  حتى لا يدخل عرقهم داخل أعينهم..فى عز البرد فى ليل يناير 
يوجد أناس لا يستطيعون تغيير أعمالهم ولا يستطيعون أخذ أجازات خلال الشهر
الموضوع يحتاج إلى بحث للسؤال عن ضوابط إباحة الإفطار
جدير بالذكر أن:
يريد الله بكم اليسر ولا يريد بكم العسر وردت فى آية الصيام فى سورة البقرة

----------


## اليمامة

> تغيير الساعه ده شيئ فعلا مستفز 
> اولا المفروض ان يتم الانتهاء من موضوع تغيير الساعه ده لانه غير مجدي 
> علي الاقل بالنسبه لنا 
> فاذا كانت دول في اوربا او امريكا يقومو بتغيير الساعه فهم يهدفون من وراء ذلك 
> الاستفاده القصوي لعدد ساعات العمل هناك وهي علي اي حال بلاد قليله ... 
> اما في مصر فاكيد الهدف هدف تاني حالص .. الله وحده يعلم ماهو .. 
> الي جانب ان توقيتنا الاصح علي ساعه جرينتش العالميه ..هي الساعه الشتويه ..
> اي التي نحن عليها الان .. 
> فلماذا التغيير في الاساس .. 
> ...



هههههههههه
معقول يا محمد...تفتكر ممكن الحكومة تلغى شهر رمضان فى سنة من السنين؟
ضحكت جداً من الجزئية دى..أصلها ممكن تعملها بالأغلبية فى مجلس الشعب..
دى الحكومة الإلكترونية..يعنى كل تحت السيطرة..
وفعلاً عندك حق
موضوع انفلونزا الطيور والخنازير دا طلع كله فشنك ودعايا ربحية ومغرضة
ودا دليل قوى على انها حكومة فعلاً واخدة بالها من كل شاردة وواردة..
ربنا يستر يا محمد علينا..
رمضان كريم

----------


## اليمامة

بمناسبة رمضان واللى بيجرى فيه
لسه شايفة خبر أقل ما يقال عنه انه إجرامى..حقيقى إقشعر بدنى
وهو دعوة قس أمريكي بولاية فلوريدا الأمريكية لحرق المصحف الشريف في ذكرى هجمات الحادي عشر من سبتمبر
بجد مين فينا دلوقتى الهمجى والمتخلف والجاهل؟
مجرد سؤال هايجننى... :36 1 5:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> بمناسبة رمضان واللى بيجرى فيه
> لسه شايفة خبر أقل ما يقال عنه انه إجرامى..حقيقى إقشعر بدنى
> وهو دعوة قس أمريكي بولاية فلوريدا الأمريكية لحرق المصحف الشريف في ذكرى هجمات الحادي عشر من سبتمبر
> بجد مين فينا دلوقتى الهمجى والمتخلف والجاهل؟
> مجرد سؤال هايجننى...


ممم 
شوفي يمامه 
موضوع الغرب استنزفني كثيرا علي النت من كتر المشاركات فيه والدفاع عن رايي 
تجاه الغرب في كثير من المواقف 

هقولك علي حاجه بخصوص الخبر  
بلا شك ده عمل اجرامي ..ووو 
بس ده مجرد راي لواحد او لفرد ..مش راي مجتمع او منطومه كامله تسمي الغرب 
الاراء الفرديه ..كتير منها بيكون شاذ عن الجماعه 
تقريبا فيه ناس في المسلمين بيقولو اصعب من كده ..
الله يرحمه (ولا يسعنا الا هذا القول الان ) 
نصر ابو زيد واقواله وارائه عن القران بانه ليس كلام معجز وانه كتاب ادبي ووو 

هل هذا يعبر عنا ؟ 
بالتاكيد لا ..
وهل نحن نؤاخذ من الغير بما قاله هذا الرجل ؟؟ 

وهكذا هذا الرجل الامريكي الذي تتكلمي عنه 
انا استطيع عنه بمفرده انه جاهل وهنجي ومتعصب 
وهو نفسه جاهل ..نعم جاهل 
لكنه ليس متعصبا وليس همجيا 
هو فقط لايعلم  والمشكله انه لايعلم .. 

لكن لااستطيع ان اصفهم جميعا كغرب
 بهذا الوصف .. لاني اظن فيهم انهم اناس
 معتدلون وراقيين بحق 
وعندهم احترام للاخر بما لايدع مجالا للشك 

ابسط الامثله

ماذكره الاخ حماده بالامس في موضوع صحبه رمضانيه ..
وهو مقيم بالمانيا حين قال بان قناه ترفيهيه 
هناك تريد اعلام المسلمين في المانيا
 بميعاد صلاتي الفجر والمغرب .. 

مالذي يدفعهم لهذا .؟؟ 
ومالذي يجبرهم علي فعل هذا ؟؟ 

ليس هذا فقط 
بل ان امثله كثيره اخري ..تشهد لهم بكامل الاحترام 
والتقدير في التعامل معنا كمسلمين

هذه حقيقه دائما اراها 


*****

----------


## اليمامة

فعلاً يا محمد
لفتت انتباهى جداً مشاركة الأخ الفاضل حمادو عن التليفزيون الألمانى..
بس تفتكر أن الشخص المتطرف الأمريكى دا لا يعلم
دا قس إمريكى يا محمد..يعنى رجل دين عندهم ؟
الموضوع كبير
والأزهر بالفعل واخد موقف والكنايس الإنجيلية هنا فى مصر..
أنا معاك ان طبعا أى مجتمع فيه ناس متطرفة زى دى؟
موش كلهم على نفس الشاكلة
لكن تخيل مقدار التطرف والكراهية
يطال بحرق المصحف الشريف وهما بالتأكيد عارفين مدى قداسة الكتاب دا بالنسلة لنا كمسلمين
والربط بينه وبين أحداث 11 سبتمبر
يعنى حقد وانتقام فظيع
أنا باعتبره بصراحة حقارة وغدر
أما نصر أبو زيد دا أول مرة أسمع عنه..!
بس طبعا اللى بتقوله عنه برضو مخيف
وخاصة من عربى مسلم
يعنى كتر خير الغرب بقى..
ربنا يهدينا جميعاً.

----------


## د. أمل

ندى حبيبتى .. راجعة لك تانى للرد .. بإذن الله ..

 عايزة ألحق أنام لى ساعاية ..

----------


## اليمامة

ماشى يا داوداو 
وأنا مستنياكى إن شاء الله حبيبة قلبى...

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> فعلاً يا محمد
> لفتت انتباهى جداً مشاركة الأخ الفاضل حمادو عن التليفزيون الألمانى..
> بس تفتكر أن الشخص المتطرف الأمريكى دا لا يعلم
> دا قس إمريكى يا محمد..يعنى رجل دين عندهم ؟
> الموضوع كبير
> والأزهر بالفعل واخد موقف والكنايس الإنجيلية هنا فى مصر..
> أنا معاك ان طبعا أى مجتمع فيه ناس متطرفة زى دى؟
> موش كلهم على نفس الشاكلة
> لكن تخيل مقدار التطرف والكراهية
> ...


هو يقول مايحلو له 
لكن ياتري هيحصل ؟؟ 
لااظن انه هيحصل لان امريكا ليست بالبلاهه بان تستفز مشاعر المسلمين بهذه الصوره 
كونه قس امريكي ..او عالم دين ..
ليقل مايقوله ..كلامه يمثل ننفسه 
قد يقصد به ارضاء اللوبي اليهودي او بركات البابا 
او قد يكون اصلا قس يدين بالولاء الحقيقي لليهود .. 
ايا كان اللي يقصده فان كلامه لايمثل الا نفسه .. 




> بس تفتكر أن الشخص المتطرف الأمريكى دا لا يعلم
> دا قس إمريكى يا محمد..يعنى رجل دين عندهم ؟





> أما نصر أبو زيد دا أول مرة أسمع عنه..!


وده بسلامته استاذ جامعه .. 
وناس كتبت عنه يوم مامات ..ورحل عدو القران 

ده مجرد واحد من مجموعه كبييييييييييره 
ده اقل واحد فيهم 
هههههه

وعلي رايك فعلا ..الغرب بقي عنده حق

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> تغيير الساعه ده شيئ فعلا مستفز 
> اولا المفروض ان يتم الانتهاء من موضوع تغيير الساعه ده لانه غير مجدي 
> علي الاقل بالنسبه لنا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...







مع خالص تحياتى
د.م. جمال الشربينى

----------


## حمادو

> بمناسبة رمضان واللى بيجرى فيه
> لسه شايفة خبر أقل ما يقال عنه انه إجرامى..حقيقى إقشعر بدنى
> وهو دعوة قس أمريكي بولاية فلوريدا الأمريكية لحرق المصحف الشريف في ذكرى هجمات الحادي عشر من سبتمبر
> بجد مين فينا دلوقتى الهمجى والمتخلف والجاهل؟
> مجرد سؤال هايجننى...


*الأخت العزيزة ندى

فيما يخص خبر هذا "القس" الأمريكي أرى أننا لا يجب أن نسمع لمثل هؤلاء المتطرفين, لانه لو كان "قسا" حقيقيا كان تعلم إحترام الأديان كافة وحقوق الإنسان فيما يخص العبادات والعادات. وأكاد أجزم أنه "شخص عادي جدا"  كان قدرا "قسا" وتحدث عن ميوله السياسية بخصوص حرق القرآن فما كان من الصحافة والإعلام الغربي قبل العربى أن أتهموه "قسا" يفتى ويجيز ويبيح بحرق القرآن.

ولكن هل هذا هو الوضع العام فى أمريكا أو فى أوروبا؟ هل يعيش الجميع فى حالة إحتقان وشحن ضد الآخر هنا؟ أستطيع ان أقول نعم للاسف الشديد الجميع يعيش حاليا على قنبلة موقوتة أساسها فى البداية سوء تفاهم بين العالمين.
وهذا السوء تفاهم مع تجاهل الآخر تحول إلى هذا الشحن والإحتقان الذى نراه, سواء فى شعوبنا الإسلامية أو الأوروبية...من بدأ هذا الإحتقان؟ لا ندري, هم يقسمون أن بن لادن هو البادئ, ونحن نقسم بأن إسبانيا بعد طرد المسلمين هم الأوائل, وبين هذا الرأي والآخر نعيش نحن أجيال اليوم وغد من الطرفين فى حالة دفاع وهجوم دائمين.

ولكن لأننا نحن "العرب" لا نريد أن نسمع إلا ما يعزز وجهات نظرنا ضد الغرب فنهتم مثلا بمتابعة أخبار مثل حظر بناء مساجد "جديدة" فى "بعض" المدن السويسرية, وننسى أن هذا الحظر جاء أيضا لمنع الكنائس ولكن أسلوب دعاية الحزب السويسري كان خبيث. 
أو نتابع "حظر" النقاب فى "الأماكن العامة" فى بعض الدول الأوروبية, وننسى أن نفس المحكمة قررت حظر الصليب والقبعة اليهودية فى نفس تلك الأماكن العامة. أيضا أسلوب الدعاية الغربي كان خبيث, وإعلامنا العربي أخذها فرصة لشحن مشاعرنا ضد هذا "الغرب"
على الطرف الآخر نسمع فى البلاد الغربية عن "ذبح" ثلاث فتيات المانيات فى اليمن لضبطهن يتحدثن عن الإنجيل مع مجموعة من الشباب, أو "حرق الإنجيل" فى دولة إفريقية إحتجاجا على أى خبر فى أي مكان فى الغرب, أو أو أو أو
هل سمعنا عن تلك الأخبار فى بلادنا العربية؟ لا أظن, لانها لا تهمنا, بالعكس أخبار كتلك تجعلنا نعيد التفكير فى نظرتنا للغرب ونعترف أنه ليس وحده المخطئ, وهذا بالظبط ما لا يريده إعلامنا ولا إعلام الغرب...هم يريدوننا دائما فى حالة شحن وإحتقان, ونحن - عرب وغرب - للاسف نعطيهم ما يريدون وأكثر.

وكأن هذا كله ليس كافيا, فيأتى علينا من أبناء لغتنا وديننا يسمى نفسه "مثقف" ويشتم فى الدين الإسلامى والمسلمين والتاريخ الإسلامى فيزيد الوضع سوءا عند من لا يعرف ديننا ولا لغتنا

الحل فى وجهة نظرى؟ أن نترك من يتحدث يتحدث ونمشى كلنا فخر بديننا وتاريخنا, وأن لا نتأثر بمثل تلك الأخبار, ونراعي الهدوء مع غيرنا وسماع وجهة نظرهم للنهاية بدون حكم مسبق لهم أو ضدهم. والأهم من ذلك أن نمد أيدينا لمن يمد يده لنا.
هذا الحل ليس لنا فقط نحن المسلمون, لأننى أقوله أيضا لغير المسلمين فى المجتمع الذى أعيش فيه, يجب عليهم أيضا أن يسمعونا حتى النهاية ويمدوا يدهم لمن يمد يده منا لهم.

بصراحة يعني من الآخر كده إحنا كمسلمين فى بلاد الغرب تعبنا جدا من إتهامات الطرفين لبعض, ولينا...ونفسى نشوفنا بنتفاهم بدل ما نتخانق 


أعتذر عن الإطالة بس الموضوع شدنى ... أشكرك أختى العزيزة على طرحه للحوار*

----------


## اليمامة

أهلاً يا حمادو :36 7 8: ..سعيدة بجد بوجودك وتفاعلك..ومشاركة رائعة وحقيقية جداً..
أنا باتفق معاك بخصوص ان فى تعديات فردية بتحصل وليست جماعية وبالتالى لا تعبر عن رأى الجميع..وطبعاً دى نقطة يعنى عايزة أقولك تكاد تكون سمة للحياة نفسها..مفيش إجماع من الكل على شىء واحد كما وأن الإختلاف فى وجهات النظر والأمور طبعاً سمة كونية أصلاً.. الصراع الديني والحضاري والثقافي هو من سنن الحياة. ..وهايفضل الموضوع كدا..وموش هايتغير وبالتالى لازم نتعايش معاه ونقبله كمان بنوع من التوافق..
لازم نعترف إن فيه نسبة ليست بالقليلة من المسلمين يقيمون في الغرب وعايشين كويس جدا ومتجانسين  مع الغرب وحياتهم متناغمة مع حياة الأغلبية عن اقتناع. ..المشكلة ممكن تكون فى النظرة للغرب من بعيد....من الناس اللى خارج الكادر..احنا..وثقافتنا..وكمان لما بنيجى نتكلم موش بنختار مين يمثلنا احنا كمسلمين امام الغرب..فى تصرفاتنا وحضارتنا واسلامنا..ماينفعش يكونوا شوية ناس معقدة تتصرف بتطرف ويمثلوا العالم الإسلامى كله..يعنى احنا مسئوليين طبعا عن حاجات كتير..وفى النقطة دى ممكن الغرب يكون معذور لأنه له اللى أدام عينيه وشايفه..
الغرب من وجهة أخرى مابيقدمش اى حاجة للقضايا المصيرية يا حمادو...زى العراق..زى فلسطين فى الوقت اللى بيحابى فيه اسرائيل وهى اول اعدائنا وعلى حسابنا...يعنى احنا حاسيين بالتفرقة والإضطهاد..حاسيين انهم مستضعفنا..عايزين ينفونا ويقضوا على الإسلام ويسرقوا مواردنا..
لكن مانقدرش ننكر ان فيه تجمد فى العقل العربى .. بل تدهور في القيم والأخلاقيات مضاف له حملة إعلامية وثقافية تروج لما تريد وكأنها تقوم بغسيل للعقل العربي...يعنى احنا داخياً أصلاً موش تمام..وبيمارس فينا كل انواع الإختراقات والإنتهاكات..وبالتالى أدرنا معركتنا مع الغرب بعبثية..وعنجهية..ماسكين فى الماضى واننا أسياد العالم وناسين ان فيه زمن بيتغير وتطور فى أساليب ادارة الصراع..والتعامل والتكيف كمان.. المفروض نصلح جوانا الأول..ندعم نفسنا...نكون مسلمين حقيقين....نتطور..نتعلم..نتبع المنهج العلمى..ونتعامل بعد كدا مع الغرب بالدعوة وليس بالحرب كما كان يفعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم..وفى الحالة دى هايعملولنا حساب..
لكن تعالى نشوف الغرب من وجهة نظر تانية..هل احنا العرب والمسلين اللى غزيناهم.. الجواب لأ أعتقد.. بل الغرب هو اللى غزانا.. هل احنا اللى اغتصبنا أرضا من الغرب؟ الجواب برضو لأ..بل الغرب اغتصب فلسطين وعايز يوسع العملية بالعراق وسوريا وغيرهم..هل احنا اللى عرقلنا قرارات الامم المتحدة لضرب مصالح الغرب في بلاده؟ الجواب برضو لأ..  الغرب هو اللى قمع الامم المتحدة ومارس الفيتو ضدنا مرات ومرات. هل احنا اللى فرضنا على الغرب أوامرنا وهيمنتنا؟ الجواب لأ يعنى لأ.. الغرب هو اللى بيأمرنا ويهيمن علينا.. هل احنا اللى دعمنا أنظمة حكم سيئة في الغرب لتصل للسلطة؟ الجواب .. الغرب هو اللى دعم أنظمة حكم استبدادية في بلادنا تحت مسمى الديمقراطية وبيتدخل فى كل شئوننا.. هل احنا اللى طاردنا علماء الغرب وشردناهم وقتلناهم؟ .. الغرب هو اللى قتل وشرد وهدد علماءنا..بعد كل دا.. مين الجانى ومن المعتدى؟
مين اللى حاسس انه قوى ومين اللى شايف انه ضعيف..وبمنتهى الندالة بيستغل الضعف دا..
الشاب العربى المسلم بيخلص دراسة وكل حلمه يسافر برا ..عايز يكون مستقبله..معذور..ماهى مصر تموت أى حد..يفاجىء أن حتى سبل السفر موش متاحة فايفضل حبيس بلد موش بتقدمله أى حاجة وتكون النتيجة انه يبقى ناقم على الغرب المتقدم المرفه..وكل حاجة جاية من الغرب بدون حتى تمعن ولا تفاهم..يعنى العداوة فى مسألة الإختلاف الحياتى والعلمى نفسه بين العالمين..
احنا يا حمادو بجد عايزين نتغير..يكون عندنا مبدأ..وكرامة..وهدف..ودا هايفضل موجود طول ما احنا على حالتنا..
المشكلة إن الغرب دا برضو وهم..موش هو الحلم الرائع جداً اللى بنلهث وراه..الغرب نفسه دا عالم فارغ..واحنا بجد اللى بنديه أكبر من حجمه...
فى النهاية بتبقى موش عارف تحكم..مين الصح ومين الغلط...مين المعتدى ومين المعتدى عليه!!!!
لكن انت عرف الطريف فى الموضوع ايه؟
انه برغم فظاعة كل اللى بيحصل...إلا إنه برضو بيعنى إن الغرب بيعملنا ألف حساب..وبيخافوا فعلاً من قوة الدين الإسلامى وتوغله فى النفوس وبهدوء وأمان وموش بالفرض والضغط..حاجة بتثير فيهم العجب..
المهم تكون أنت مبسوط فى ألمانيا ..ومحدش قالك امشى يا عربى يا مسلم..وخاصة بعد حادثة مروة الشربينى..ومن الشغل للبيت ومن البيت للشغل..
ههههههههه
كل سنة وانت طيب..

----------


## حمادو

> أهلاً يا حمادو..سعيدة بجد بوجودك وتفاعلك..ومشاركة رائعة وحقيقية جداً..
> أنا باتفق معاك بخصوص ان فى تعديات فردية بتحصل وليست جماعية وبالتالى لا تعبر عن رأى الجميع..وطبعاً دى نقطة يعنى عايزة أقولك تكاد تكون سمة للحياة نفسها..مفيش إجماع من الكل على شىء واحد كما وأن الإختلاف فى وجهات النظر والأمور طبعاً سمة كونية أصلاً.. الصراع الديني والحضاري والثقافي هو من سنن الحياة. ..وهايفضل الموضوع كدا..وموش هايتغير وبالتالى لازم نتعايش معاه ونقبله كمان بنوع من التوافق..
> لازم نعترف إن فيه نسبة ليست بالقليلة من المسلمين يقيمون في الغرب وعايشين كويس جدا ومتجانسين  مع الغرب وحياتهم متناغمة مع حياة الأغلبية عن اقتناع. ..المشكلة ممكن تكون فى النظرة للغرب من بعيد....من الناس اللى خارج الكادر..احنا..وثقافتنا..وكمان لما بنيجى نتكلم موش بنختار مين يمثلنا احنا كمسلمين امام الغرب..فى تصرفاتنا وحضارتنا واسلامنا..ماينفعش يكونوا شوية ناس معقدة تتصرف بتطرف ويمثلوا العالم الإسلامى كله..يعنى احنا مسئوليين طبعا عن حاجات كتير..وفى النقطة دى ممكن الغرب يكون معذور لأنه له اللى أدام عينيه وشايفه..
> الغرب من وجهة أخرى مابيقدمش اى حاجة للقضايا المصيرية يا حمادو...زى العراق..زى فلسطين فى الوقت اللى بيحابى فيه اسرائيل وهى اول اعدائنا وعلى حسابنا...يعنى احنا حاسيين بالتفرقة والإضطهاد..حاسيين انهم مستضعفنا..عايزين ينفونا ويقضوا على الإسلام ويسرقوا مواردنا..
> لكن مانقدرش ننكر ان فيه تجمد فى العقل العربى .. بل تدهور في القيم والأخلاقيات مضاف له حملة إعلامية وثقافية تروج لما تريد وكأنها تقوم بغسيل للعقل العربي...يعنى احنا داخياً أصلاً موش تمام..وبيمارس فينا كل انواع الإختراقات والإنتهاكات..وبالتالى أدرنا معركتنا مع الغرب بعبثية..وعنجهية..ماسكين فى الماضى واننا أسياد العالم وناسين ان فيه زمن بيتغير وتطور فى أساليب ادارة الصراع..والتعامل والتكيف كمان.. المفروض نصلح جوانا الأول..ندعم نفسنا...نكون مسلمين حقيقين....نتطور..نتعلم..نتبع المنهج العلمى..ونتعامل بعد كدا مع الغرب بالدعوة وليس بالحرب كما كان يفعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم..وفى الحالة دى هايعملولنا حساب..
> لكن تعالى نشوف الغرب من وجهة نظر تانية..هل احنا العرب والمسلين اللى غزيناهم.. الجواب لأ أعتقد.. بل الغرب هو اللى غزانا.. هل احنا اللى اغتصبنا أرضا من الغرب؟ الجواب برضو لأ..بل الغرب اغتصب فلسطين وعايز يوسع العملية بالعراق وسوريا وغيرهم..هل احنا اللى عرقلنا قرارات الامم المتحدة لضرب مصالح الغرب في بلاده؟ الجواب برضو لأ..  الغرب هو اللى قمع الامم المتحدة ومارس الفيتو ضدنا مرات ومرات. هل احنا اللى فرضنا على الغرب أوامرنا وهيمنتنا؟ الجواب لأ يعنى لأ.. الغرب هو اللى بيأمرنا ويهيمن علينا.. هل احنا اللى دعمنا أنظمة حكم سيئة في الغرب لتصل للسلطة؟ الجواب .. الغرب هو اللى دعم أنظمة حكم استبدادية في بلادنا تحت مسمى الديمقراطية وبيتدخل فى كل شئوننا.. هل احنا اللى طاردنا علماء الغرب وشردناهم وقتلناهم؟ .. الغرب هو اللى قتل وشرد وهدد علماءنا..بعد كل دا.. مين الجانى ومن المعتدى؟
> مين اللى حاسس انه قوى ومين اللى شايف انه ضعيف..وبمنتهى الندالة بيستغل الضعف دا..
> الشاب العربى المسلم بيخلص دراسة وكل حلمه يسافر برا ..عايز يكون مستقبله..معذور..ماهى مصر تموت أى حد..يفاجىء أن حتى سبل السفر موش متاحة فايفضل حبيس بلد موش بتقدمله أى حاجة وتكون النتيجة انه يبقى ناقم على الغرب المتقدم المرفه..وكل حاجة جاية من الغرب بدون حتى تمعن ولا تفاهم..يعنى العداوة فى مسألة الإختلاف الحياتى والعلمى نفسه بين العالمين..
> احنا يا حمادو بجد عايزين نتغير..يكون عندنا مبدأ..وكرامة..وهدف..ودا هايفضل موجود طول ما احنا على حالتنا..
> ...


*الأخت الفاضلة ندى

كلامك بالتأكيد كله صحيح, وكله حقائق...بس الحقائق دي ممكن تودينا لطريق من اتنين, صراع حضارات, أو تعايش حضارات. وكل واحد عليه أن يختار بنفسه.
ياترى أنهى طريق أسهل؟ صراع الحضارات أسهل بكتير لانه مافيش أسهل من الصراع والإتهام والصوت العالى ثم النوم مطمئن إنى عملت اللى عليا..إنما محاولة التعايش مع الآخر أمر صعب وطويل ويحتاج لتفكير وإعادة تفكير ثم تحليل وتخطيط للوصول للهدف.
بس صدقيني تعايش الحضارات والديانات والثقافات وما الى آخره أحسن بكتير جدا من صراعها, والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم زي ما قلتى وقالت لنا كتب السيرة أنه كان بيتعامل مع الغير بالدعوة أولا, بالتعايش أولا...فإن وجد إستكبار كانت الحرب حتى يتم التعايش السلمى المبنى على إحترام الحقوق وتأدية الواجبات.
وبالتأكيد التعايش اللى بينادي بيه البعض مش تعايش سلبى أو قهرى أو ما إلى خلافه, وإنما تعايش يبدأ بمعرفة حقوقى والدفاع عنها, وتأدية واجباتى والدفاع عنها أيضا, لينتهى بسلام داخلى وأمان أستطيع من خلاله أن أبدع فى شتى مجالات المعرفة...أما حالة الصراع فلا تؤدى إلا إلى شحن وإحتقان الشعوب ضد شعوب أخرى, حتى ننسى الإبداع والمعرفة والتعليم والصحة فنصبح فى ذيل الأمم.

هذا ما قالته كتب التاريخ عن العصور الوسطى الأوروبية حينما تعايشت الدول المسلمة مع بعضها فقامت شرارة الثورة الحضارية والفكرية التى نعيشها اليوم, فى الوقت الذى كانت الشعوب الأوروبية تعيش على أنهار من القاذورات الفكرية والإنسانية.
واليوم!!!

فاكر من سنة تقريبا خبر عن القبض على وزير المواصلات المحلى لولاية من ولايات المانيا بتهمة قيادة السيارة وهو مخمور.
فلانه كان سايق العربية مخمور تمت معاقبته بالسجن والغرامة المادية, ولانه وزير يعني مثل أعلى للكثير تم إعفاءه من منصبه!
أترك للجميع حرية التفكير والتعقيب على هذا الخبر الذى لم يدهش أي مواطن المانى, غيري وبعض المهاجرين الغير الأوروبيين.


أرى أنه حتى يمكن إنقاذ الأجيال القادمة, علينا أن نبدأ من الآن بأنفسنا - عرب وغرب - محاولة الإيمان بأن للاخر حق الحياة على نفس الكوكب بغض النظر عن معتقده أو ثقافته أو لغته. العبرة بأخذ الحقوق وتأدية الواجبات, وإحترام الآخر حتى وإن اختلف معي.

خالص الشكر والتحية*

----------


## د. أمل

عزيزتى " ندى " ..

  سأرد بإذن الله على بعض النقاط ..

    -   محاولة البعض الالتزام فى رمضان دليل على معرفتهم للحلال و الحرام جيداً ..

 و اعتراف منهم بأنهم مقصرون باقى السنة .. هم يعلمون أن قبول صيامهم مرتبط بالتزامهم .. فهل يكتفون بالصيام دون باقى الفرائض .. إنهم يخدعون أنفسهم ..

 و أعتقد أن فى مشاركتى لموضوع طائر الشرق رداً على هذه الجزئية ..


  -   أرى أن تغيير التوقيت غير ضرورى على الإطلاق ..

 كان من الممكن تغيير مواعيد العمل فقط و بسهولة .. و ليس الجمع بين التغييرين ( التوقيت و مواعيد العمل ) ..

  فالآن بعض مواعيد العما تغيرت من 8 صباحاً إلى 9 صباحاً مع تغيير التوقيت .. فصارت كأنها 10 صباحاً على التوقيت القديم .. كتييييييييير ..

   ثم يعنى هى جت على التوقيت .. فكرتينى بعم أيوب اللى ربنا خد منه كل حاجة و إداله الصحة ..


 - مسألة من بدأ العدوان .. نحن أم الغرب ..

  أياً كان , الحل فى أيدينا .. فلو كنا أقوياء لحسبوا لنا ألف حساب قبل أى تهور أو تطرف ..

  لكن طالما يكره بعضنا بعضاً و لا يوجد بيننا احترام متبادل و لا نهتم بديننا .. فستزداد الهجمة علينا و على الإسلام ..

 يعنى للأسف أجد من يتحمسون و يغضبون بسبب الرسوم المسيئة للرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام و بسبب الهجوم على الإسلام , لا مظهرهم و لا مضمونهم يمت للإسلام بصلة ..
  طيب احترموا أنتم الإسلام الأول .. و لا هى حمية الجاهلية ..؟!

 - فى مرة .. واحدة أجنبية سألتنى ليه أنا محجبة ؟   وقتها كان معى مصحفٌ ..فقلت لها لو أنى مصدقة و مقتنعة بأن هذا الكتاب من عند الله  .. فعلىَّ الالتزام بما فيه و إلا أكون بأهرج .. أو غير مؤمنة به عن يقين ..

  نحن من نجبر غيرنا على احترامنا ..
 و للأسف معظم المسلمين الذين استوطنوا و أقاموا فى الغرب منذ عقود .. كانوا غير ملتزمين و أساءوا كثيراً للإسلام و المسلمين .. 

  و علينا الآن أن نصلح و نغير هذه الفكرة كل حسب استطاعته ..

----------


## اليمامة

أهلاً بيك يا حمادو..وبحوارك الثرى..أشكرك لفتح آفاق أوسع وأعمق للحديث..
أنا متفقة معاك جداً فى كل اللى قلته..
ولكن الحقيقة اننا كعرب وكمسلمين لا نؤمن بالإختلاف..أى حد موش معانا على ديانتنا وجنسيتنا يبقى عدونا..
برغم إن الدين الإسلامى دين سمح ويدعو للتواصل..
وبرغم إن كل الأديان السماوية كلها لها أهداف مشتركة وسامية..
والناس الغربيين دول هما مؤمنيين بوجود ربنا فى النهاية..
بس احنا الحقيقة وكالعادة وزى ما بيتعمل فينا عايزين ننمط كل اللى حوالينا على أدنا..
ومتنساش إن الإعلام له دور قوى جدا فى بث الكراهية طول الوقت ناحية الغرب
واحنا كمان داخلياً ناس موش موضوعيين..
يعنى نفضل نشتم فى الغرب ونعاديهم طول ما إحنا بعيد وموش بنستفيد منهم..
ولما نوصل لهم ونقرب ونعمل المصلحة بتتغير نظرتنا
دا معناه إن ناس إستهلاكيين بطبيعتنا ومعندناش قدرة على الإحتفاظ بأى مبدأ..
ساعات كتير بسأل نفسى..
ليه بنقول شرق وغرب..ومين كان سبب التصنيف دا..
ساعات بحس ان التقسيم دا كان غلط..عزز الفرقة..
ونما عند الطرفين أطماع واختلافات كتيرة..
وهو كله عالم واحد...
برغم ثقافة العولمة دلوقتى اللى بتمحى الإختلافات ومع ذلك فاهمين العولمة غلط..وبناخد منها كل شىء يمحى هويتنا ولكن هما بجد ثابتين..عارفين عايزين ايه..
ولأنهم برضو غير شرفاء فى الصراع..موش ممكن هايضيعوا الفرصة...



> فاكر من سنة تقريبا خبر عن القبض على وزير المواصلات المحلى لولاية من ولايات المانيا بتهمة قيادة السيارة وهو مخمور.
> فلانه كان سايق العربية مخمور تمت معاقبته بالسجن والغرامة المادية, ولانه وزير يعني مثل أعلى للكثير تم إعفاءه من منصبه!
> أترك للجميع حرية التفكير والتعقيب على هذا الخبر الذى لم يدهش أي مواطن المانى, غيري وبعض المهاجرين الغير الأوروبيين.


طبعا الجزئية دى من كلامك خطيرة..وفيها دلالة واضحة على إحنا ايه وهما ايه؟
هما ناس واضحين..بيقدسوا العمل ومصلحة الجميع..ناس ملتزمين..والقصة دى معناها انهم ناس أخلاقيين..فيه عدالة واحترام للإنسان وحقه..وأظن كل دى مبادى الدين الإسلامى اللى احنا بندافع عنه..
احنا بقى وعلى عينك يا تاجر..كلنا عارفيين اللى بيحصل..كل واحد واخدله من العزبة حتة..ناس نهمة جداً وشرهة..ناس بياكلوا حقوق الناس بدون ما يطرفلهم رمش..ناس أى كلام فى أى كلام..وآهى ماشية كدا حلامنتيشى..بالذمة دى ناس مسلمة؟ هل دى ناس تدافع عن الإسلام ادام الغرب؟
انت بتقول  تعاش حضارات أو حوار حضارات..طيب ماهو فيه ناس من الطرفين حاولت من زمان تعمل كدا يا حمادو..والمستشرقين من عندهم عرفوا مدى روعة وقيمة الدين الإسلامى..
بس مفيش فايدة..لأننا داخلياً مفككين ولأننا موش قادرين ننسى أبداً انتهاكات الغرب لينا..وموش هاننسى..ونمينا الكراهية وبقت دى مشكلتنا الأزلية مع حالة التدهور المستشرية وهما بدورهم عايزين يستفيدوا من حالتنا ومن ثرواتنا..
بس انا عن نفسى أوعدك لو سافرت برا ..هاكون إنسان متسامح ومتحضر جداً..مين تانى يعمل كدا يا جماعة؟
مين تانى يصلح صورة الإسلام بالدعوى والحوار..ومهما كان تطرفهم..وموش ضعف..ولكن عقيدة وإقتداء..
حمادو..بشكرك جداً..
تحياتى وتقديرى الدائمين...

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

شرق وغرب مفهوم خاطئ عزيزتى اليمامة يجب أن يتغير وكما أستطعنا أن نغير أسم المنتدى من Egypt ألى Misr وعقبال ما نقدر نغير أسم الوطن إلى مصر بجميع اللغات وكمان نغير كلمة الإستعمار إلى الإحتلال.   

ونرجع مرجوعنا إلى لماذا شرق وغرب مفهوم خاطئ ولماذا نعتبر أنفسنا نحن المسلمين "شرق" ونعتبر غير المسلمين "غرب" ونحن نعيش فى عالم كبير فيه شرق وغرب وجنوب وشمال واللذين يعيشون فى الشرق ليس كلهم مسلمين فى الشرق توجد الصين والهند (والإثنين معا يشكلان مايزيد على 36% من تعداد سكان العالم) اليابان وكثير من البلاد الأخرى والتى لا تدين بالإسلام.   

حقا مفهوم قديم وخاطئ والأصلح إستعمال العالم الإسلامى والعالم غير الإسلامى بدلا من الشرق والغرب  حتى لا نغفل عدة مليارات من البشر لا تدين بالإسلام بينما تعداد العالم الإسلامى مجرد مليار ونصف من البشر.




> عدد سكان العالم : 6,851,745,500 (تقريبا 7 مليار)
> عدد سكان الصين : 1,338,070,000 ترتيبها : الأولى عالميا  ( النسبة المئوية : 19.5% )
> أخر تحديث : يونيو 15, 2010
> عدد سكان الهند : 1,180,480,000 ترتيبها : الثانية عالميا  ( النسبة المئوية : 17.2% )
> أخر تحديث : يونيو 15, 2010
> عدد سكان الولايات المتحدة : 308,805,000 ترتيبها : الثالثة عالميا ( النسبة المئوية : 4.5% )
> أخر تحديث : يونيو 15, 2010
> عدد سكان مصر : 83.082.869 ترتيبها : السادس عشر عالميا ( 1.12% )
> أخر تحديث : سبتمبر11, 2009

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*فيلم كندى مترجم  الإسلام سوف يحكم العالم 	*

----------


## اليمامة

> موضوع الفتوى لأصحاب المهن الشاقة بالإفطار ليس جديدا على ما أعتقد يا ندى
> هناك بعض الناس يأدون أعمالهم تحت وهج الشمس الحارقة أو أمام الأفران التى ينبعث منها حرارة هائلة
> أذكر أنه فى أحد مصانع الزجاج الذى عملت به كان (صنايعية الزجاج)يلبسون فانلات حمالات ويعصبون وجوههم بمناديل  حتى لا يدخل عرقهم داخل أعينهم..فى عز البرد فى ليل يناير 
> يوجد أناس لا يستطيعون تغيير أعمالهم ولا يستطيعون أخذ أجازات خلال الشهر
> الموضوع يحتاج إلى بحث للسؤال عن ضوابط إباحة الإفطار
> جدير بالذكر أن:
> يريد الله بكم اليسر ولا يريد بكم العسر وردت فى آية الصيام فى سورة البقرة


فعلاً يا أحمد..الموضوع فقط يحتاج منا إلى تثقيف وضوابط..
وأعتقد أن ورود الآية " يريد الله بكم اليسر ولا يريد العسر" جاءت فى هذا المعنى..والله وحده أعلم
كل التحية لمشاركاتك الثرية دائماً..

----------


## اليمامة

> عزيزتى " ندى " ..
> 
>   سأرد بإذن الله على بعض النقاط ..
> 
>     -   محاولة البعض الالتزام فى رمضان دليل على معرفتهم للحلال و الحرام جيداً ..
> 
>  و اعتراف منهم بأنهم مقصرون باقى السنة .. هم يعلمون أن قبول صيامهم مرتبط بالتزامهم .. فهل يكتفون بالصيام دون باقى الفرائض .. إنهم يخدعون أنفسهم ..
> 
>  و أعتقد أن فى مشاركتى لموضوع طائر الشرق رداً على هذه الجزئية ..
> ...


ومشاركة أخرى رائعة الغالية داوداو
وأنا لا أجد حيالها غير أن أتفق تمااااااماً على كل ما جاء فيها
دائماً ترصدين الأمور بواقعية..
الإنضباط لابد وأن يكون بالفعل يا عزيزتى من داخلنا..بوعينا الكامل وإدراكنا بأننا نقوم بكل ما نفعله عن قناعة وإيمان حقيقى..
لن توجد أى قوة خارجية تجعلنا أبداً منضبطين بالإجبار إلا إذا كنا بالفعل عابدين لله فى كل وقت لا لرمضان فقط... وبزواله تخفت الهمة وتعود المنهجيةالأولى..
وأعنى أنه لابد أن يكون لدينا إيمان كامل بأن الفروض لا تتجزأ ولا ينتقى منها ما يتوافق مع أهوائنا..هذا يعتبر تهريج كما تفضلتى وقلتى..قد يساعد شهر رمضان بعض الناس على الإستمرار فى الفروض..ولكن هل يحدث هذا بالفعل فى ظل خفوت الإيمان وانتشار المغريات والمغويات من حولنا..وانصراف الناس إلى الدنيا وانهماكهم فيها وتفشى الفردانية والأنانية...وضعف الحومات والفرقة و..و..و..
وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "يأتى على الناس زمان القابض على دينه كالقابض على جمر من النار" وما أشبه حالتنا اليوم بهذا الحديث الشريف..
ولكن المؤمن الحقيقى أيضاً لا يقنط أبداً من رحمة الله التى وسعت كل شىء ودائماً أتدثر بالحديث "الخير فى وفى أمتى إلى يوم الدين"..
وبخصوص الغرب والشرق ..نعم أنا أوافقك تماماً..باستمرارنا فى حالة الضعف هذه والتأخر والإزدواجية لن يقيم لنا الغرب أى إعتبار لأننا فى نظرهم مجرد متسلقين..ضعفاء..
القضية هى ربط القول بالفعل عزيزتى..ما فائدة أن أقول دون أن أفعل..هذا يحتاج إلى جهاد آخر ولكنه ليس بمستحيل..
وهذا مشهد رائع..يقول الكثير..شاهدوه بأنفسكم..واحكموا ألسنا أسعد حالاً من هذا الصبى الذى يقرأ القرآن ويتدارسه فى هذه الظروف القاسية التى يحياها..!!!!!



أشكرك يا داوداو..مع خالص مودتى وتقديرى لجمال وعيك..

----------


## اليمامة

> شرق وغرب مفهوم خاطئ عزيزتى اليمامة يجب أن يتغير وكما أستطعنا أن نغير أسم المنتدى من Egypt ألى Misr وعقبال ما نقدر نغير أسم الوطن إلى مصر بجميع اللغات وكمان نغير كلمة الإستعمار إلى الإحتلال.   
> 
> ونرجع مرجوعنا إلى لماذا شرق وغرب مفهوم خاطئ ولماذا نعتبر أنفسنا نحن المسلمين "شرق" ونعتبر غير المسلمين "غرب" ونحن نعيش فى عالم كبير فيه شرق وغرب وجنوب وشمال واللذين يعيشون فى الشرق ليس كلهم مسلمين فى الشرق توجد الصين والهند (والإثنين معا يشكلان مايزيد على 36% من تعداد سكان العالم) اليابان وكثير من البلاد الأخرى والتى لا تدين بالإسلام.   
> 
> حقا مفهوم قديم وخاطئ والأصلح إستعمال العالم الإسلامى والعالم غير الإسلامى بدلا من الشرق والغرب  حتى لا نغفل عدة مليارات من البشر لا تدين بالإسلام بينما تعداد العالم الإسلامى مجرد مليار ونصف من البشر.


فعلاً يا دكتور جمال :36 4 11: 
أنابارفض التصنيف دا..شرق وغرب
لما به من اختلاط  وغير دقة فى التقسيم..وإن كان هذا التقسيم غير قائم فقط على المسلمين هنا أو هناك..ولكنه بالإجمال ..وعلى أسس مثل الديموغرافيا والثقافة واللغة والاقتصاد والتنظيمات السياسية والاجتماعية...وأيضاً جغرافياً..تلك الجغرافيا التى أضاعت هوية المنطقة..وجعلتها غريبة الأطوار ومتجمدة فى حضارة بائدة لها علاقة بأصول إسلامية متشددة فى نظر الغرب...
وانتقل هذا التصنيف حتى إلى علم النفس..فنقول فلان غربى...فلان شرقى..وكل له خصائصة النفسية التى يجب مراعاتها عن التعامل معه...
ولكننى وإن كنت رفضت هذا التصنيف فإننى رفضته على أساس أرحب..أساس سمح وخلوق..وهو عدم خلق عالمين منفصلين..عالمين لابد أن يقيما لأنفسهما حدود وقواعد تتعدى كونها مجرد جغرافيا أو ثقافات لتشمل عداوات وكراهيات..
لابد أن يكون هناك تواصل بين الشرق والغرب..فهو عالم واحد الذى يجمعنا ولن يستطيع الغرب أن يعيش بمفرده بمنأى عن الشرق ولا الشرق كذلك..والمعادلة الوحيدة التى تضمن تعايش سلمى بين العالمين هى معادلة تساوى..معادلة قائمة على احترام كل عالم للآخر..ولن تتم وواحداً فيهما ضعيفاً..طبيعة الكون والحياة والصراع نفسه..
النتيجة الحقيقة الواضحة يا دكتور جمال انه حتى بين المسلمين والغير مسلمين لم تتحقق معادلة وئام وتواصل وسلام وهم العالم الواحد..فشلنا فى ذلك..كيف نطالب إذن بالتواصل مع الغرب وفاقد الشىء لا يعطيه ولن يعطيه..وخاصة مع تسطحينا للحضارة الشرقية والنظر إليها بعين الماضى والتمرد عليها..على ثقافتنا وأصلنا..وعدم ادراكنا لقيمتهما..؟؟؟؟؟
هذه وجهة نظرى المتواضعة والله أعلم
أشكرك سيدى ..وتقبل خالص تحياتى..

----------


## اليمامة

شوفوا بقى الخبر الرائع دا...وعلشان نوقن تماماً إن القرآن محفوظ والإسلام دين عالمى وسيجد من يدافع عنه حتى يوم الدين...الحقيقة خبر أسعدنى بشكل غير طبيعى..فرحت..فرحت جداً..




> بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك
> نسخ من القرآن الكريم للسجناء الاندونيسيين فى استراليا
> 
> 
> 
> جاكرتا - أ ش أ
> 
> فى اطارالتواصل بين مجلس الكنائس فى اندونيسيا ونظيره الاسترالى تقرر نقل 500 نسخة من القرآن الكريم الى السجناء الاندونيسيين فى استراليا بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك.
> 
> ...


وكمان نشاط كنائس!..بجد حاجة تفرح حقيقى...الرائع أن نجد هذ النشاط من غير المسلمين..
يعنى احنا عملنا ايه غير بيان استنكارى..وكالعادة كلام...

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> وهذا مشهد رائع..يقول الكثير..شاهدوه بأنفسكم..واحكموا ألسنا أسعد حالاً من هذا الصبى الذى يقرأ القرآن ويتدارسه فى هذه الظروف القاسية التى يحياها..!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> أشكرك يا داوداو..مع خالص مودتى وتقديرى لجمال وعيك..



قارنى هذا المشهد وللعلم "حله بأيدينا"  بمشهد
إرساليات التبشير المسيحية
مدارس نظيفة ومستشفيات صحية

مكتوب تحت هذه الصورة
*
أفريقيا القارة المسيحية*

نحن والأزهرالملومين
لتردى أحوال المسلمين فى أفريقيا
لأننا إنشغلنا طوال 30 سنه بتفاهات داخلية
وبدون أى حروب مع إسرائيل
والحق يقال النظام خاض حروب كثيرة  مع شعبه بالداخل أهمها حروب الإلهاء والتوريث
وغزوات طلعت هشام مصطفى وخلافه
وإرسالنا للنايل ساتات الواحد تلو الآخر 
لمزيد من القنوات الفضائية
وتركنا أفريقيا مشاعا لإسرائيل 
والإرساليات التبشيرية المسيحية
ففقدنا أهميتنا وضاعت هيبتنا
وربنا يستر على ضياع النيل مننا أيضا
 وطالما نحن ننشد التغيير للأحسن
فلابد أن نكون عقلانيين زيادة شوية
بدلا من أن نكون عاطفيين بس
ونقول شوفوا ده حالنا أسعد بكتير


من ينشدون التغيير العملى للأفضل
يضعون هدفا أمامهم
ونموذج لهذا الهدف يسعون إليه
ألا هو الدول الأحسن والأفضل مننا
وليس للدول الأكثر تخلفا مننا 
ولا داعى للقول ده حالنا 
أحسن وأسعد من غيرنا
والخيرة فيما أختاره الله لنا
بمثل هذا الكلام الإستسلامى
 لن نتقدم أبدا 
إتباعا وتصديقا لقول الله سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> فعلاً يا دكتور جمال
> أنابارفض التصنيف دا..شرق وغرب
> لما به من اختلاط  وغير دقة فى التقسيم..وإن كان هذا التقسيم غير قائم فقط على المسلمين هنا أو هناك..ولكنه بالإجمال ..وعلى أسس مثل الديموغرافيا والثقافة واللغة والاقتصاد والتنظيمات السياسية والاجتماعية...وأيضاً جغرافياً..تلك الجغرافيا التى أضاعت هوية المنطقة..وجعلتها غريبة الأطوار ومتجمدة فى حضارة بائدة لها علاقة بأصول إسلامية متشددة فى نظر الغرب...
> وانتقل هذا التصنيف حتى إلى علم النفس..فنقول فلان غربى...فلان شرقى..وكل له خصائصة النفسية التى يجب مراعاتها عن التعامل معه...
> ولكننى وإن كنت رفضت هذا التصنيف فإننى رفضته على أساس أرحب..أساس سمح وخلوق..وهو عدم خلق عالمين منفصلين..عالمين لابد أن يقيما لأنفسهما حدود وقواعد تتعدى كونها مجرد جغرافيا أو ثقافات لتشمل عداوات وكراهيات..
> لابد أن يكون هناك تواصل بين الشرق والغرب..فهو عالم واحد الذى يجمعنا ولن يستطيع الغرب أن يعيش بمفرده بمنأى عن الشرق ولا الشرق كذلك..والمعادلة الوحيدة التى تضمن تعايش سلمى بين العالمين هى معادلة تساوى..معادلة قائمة على احترام كل عالم للآخر..ولن تتم وواحداً فيهما ضعيفاً..طبيعة الكون والحياة والصراع نفسه..
> النتيجة الحقيقة الواضحة يا دكتور جمال انه حتى بين المسلمين والغير مسلمين لم تتحقق معادلة وئام وتواصل وسلام وهم العالم الواحد..فشلنا فى ذلك..كيف نطالب إذن بالتواصل مع الغرب وفاقد الشىء لا يعطيه ولن يعطيه..وخاصة مع تسطحينا للحضارة الشرقية والنظر إليها بعين الماضى والتمرد عليها..على ثقافتنا وأصلنا..وعدم ادراكنا لقيمتهما..؟؟؟؟؟
> هذه وجهة نظرى المتواضعة والله أعلم
> أشكرك سيدى ..وتقبل خالص تحياتى..




عزيزتى اليمامة

إسمحلى لى ان اختلف معك بخصوص العالمين مقولتك بخصوص نحن عالم واحد تقودنا إلى الموافقة على المصطلح الأمريكى "العولمة" Globalization  

نحن نعيش جميعا مسلمين وغير مسلمين على كوكب الأرض  Earth وأنا لا أرى لا غضاضة فى مصطلح "العالم الإسلامى " Islamic World
أو The world of Islam

وفيما يلى خريطتان للعالمين  الإسلامى وغير الإسلامى على غاية من الأهمية ولتصغير الخريطة أضغطى  معا على (control)  + (-)   وللتكبير  (control)  + (+)  :









=

----------


## طائر الشرق

:36 2 30: 

احنا بنلوم الغرب على عمايله وما بنلومش  نفسنا على اللى بنعمله .

يعنى اللى منعوا النقاب من الجامعات واللى منعوا الحجاب من التلفزيون واللى منعوا اللحية فى الجيش   مش ألعن من المتطرفين بتوع الغرب والمصيبة فى ارضنا وبلدنا وبيعملوا كدا امال لو كانوا فى بلد غربى كانوا عملوا ايه؟؟
اكبر مثال على كدا

ان عدد الداخلين فى الاسلام من الغرب اعلى بمراحل من الداخلين فى الاسلام من الدول العربية والاسلامية, وخصوصا ان الانظمة العربية اساتذة فى تقييد الحريات ,والاغرب كمان نغمة الاضطهاد من الاقليات داخل الدول دى مع انها واخدة وضعها السياسى والاجتماعى والاقتصادى عن المسلمين يعنى كل حاجة المسلمين هم اللى وصلوا نفسهم ليها. محاربة للاسلام وتويض شوكة الاسلام داخل بلاد الاسلام و تمكين الاقليات داخل المجتمعات المسلمة .

يعنى حتى الحكومات الغربية بتختشى ساعات من انها تصرح بالعداوة ضد الاسلام لكن عندنا الحكومات والاحزاب هنا شعارت دينية جوفاء واستخدام العواطف الدينية لاغراض واهداف معينة وهم فى الاصل ابعد ما يكونوا عن الاسلام  فهل نقدر نلوم الغرب؟

احنا ممكن نقول ان الحكومات الغربية بتسير وفقا لاهداف معينة ومصالح سياسية معينة ولذلك بتعادى الاسلام وممكن كمان نقول بعض المجتمعات الغربية بتعادى الاسلام لتعصبها للمسيحية او اليهودية او اى ملة اخرى لكن هل نقدر نقول ان  الاسلام ما بيقدرش ياخد وضعه داخل المجتمعات دى, حتى من اهم ميزات الاسلام انه دين من السهل انك تقنعى بيه فرد قابل للحوار والاقناع ودا اللى بيميز معظم المجتمعات الغربية  انها مجتمعات قابلة للحراك الفكرى والانشطة الحوارية يعنى البيئة خصبة  لنشر الاسلام فى المجتمعات الغربية.
لكن السؤال اللى نسأله لنفسنا

هل الغرب لقى واحد مسلم يدعو للاسلام بطريقة صحيحة؟؟؟

حتى لا نلومن الا انفسنا
 :36 1 64:

----------


## اليمامة

> قارنى هذا المشهد وللعلم "حله بأيدينا"  بمشهد
> إرساليات التبشير المسيحية
> مدارس نظيفة ومستشفيات صحية
> 
> مكتوب تحت هذه الصورة
> *
> أفريقيا القارة المسيحية*
> 
> نحن والأزهرالملومين
> ...


يا دكتور أنا جبت الصورة موش بهدف الخنوع والإستسلام..
ولكن للتدليل على اننا موش فى حاجة اننا نبقى فى رمضان بشكل وغير رمضان بشكل واحنا ظروفنا أفضل من ناس كتير مستمسكة بالدين فى ظل ظروف صعبة جدا والحقيقة بقى اننا طول الوقت بنتحجج لأننا ضعاف الهمة والعملية داخل فيها دلع...فى حين اننا نقدر نعمل المستحيل بس لو عايزين ..ولو فاهمين..ومؤمنيين..

----------


## اليمامة

> عزيزتى اليمامة
> 
> إسمحلى لى ان اختلف معك بخصوص العالمين مقولتك بخصوص نحن عالم واحد تقودنا إلى الموافقة على المصطلح الأمريكى "العولمة" Globalization  
> 
> نحن نعيش جميعا مسلمين وغير مسلمين على كوكب الأرض  Earth وأنا لا أرى لا غضاضة فى مصطلح "العالم الإسلامى " Islamic World
> أو The world of Islam
> 
> وفيما يلى خريطتان للعالمين  الإسلامى وغير الإسلامى على غاية من الأهمية ولتصغير الخريطة أضغطى  معا على (control)  + (-)   وللتكبير  (control)  + (+)  :
> 
> ...


اختلف كما تحب يا دكتور جمال..على الرحب والسعة
وأحب أؤكد على انى موافقة على العولمة بشروط..
العولمة فى نظرى لا تمحى الهوية ولا حضارات الشعوب..مستحيل اى حد فى الدنيا تتمحى هويته وذاكرته التاريخية ..وأصله..ويقبل بكدا عن رضا إلا الناس اللى موش معتزة بأصلها وتاريخها وبيهربوا منه..
احنا هناخد من العولمة ما يلائمنا..زى التبادل الثقافى..الربط بين المجتمعات ..زيادة الحرية الإقتصادية مثلاً...ايه الغلط فى كدا طالما أنا محتفظة بهويتى وبدولتى الإسلامية..
إنما  عبارة عالم واحد قصدت بيها موائمة وتعايش وسلام مع الأمم التانية واحترام ثقافتها..وموش تنميط واحلال وضياع..
وأنا كمان لا أرى أى غضاضة فى مصطلح العالم الإسلامى..لكن هى القصة قصة مسميات ومصطلحات يا دكتور؟
دا كلام نظرى..

----------


## اليمامة

> قارنى هذا المشهد وللعلم "حله بأيدينا"  بمشهد
> إرساليات التبشير المسيحية
> مدارس نظيفة ومستشفيات صحية
> 
> مكتوب تحت هذه الصورة
> *
> أفريقيا القارة المسيحية*
> 
> نحن والأزهرالملومين
> ...


يعنى برضو يا دكتور جمال حضرتك شايف التفعيل يكون ازاى؟
ايه الحل من وجهة نظرك واللى يخلينا ناس موش استسلاميين؟

----------


## nova_n

أختى اليمامة

موضوعاتك فعلا جميلة وبتفتح مجال ممتاز للحوار
بس ممكن ارد على الجزء الأول
ان الناس بيلتزموا أكتر برمضان أكيد من روحانيات الشهر الفضيل
وبداية الغيث تبدأ بقطرة انا شايفة انه مش غلط ابدا 
المهم انهم يبدأو ويحاولوا ويرتبطوا بهذا الألتزام
وياريت كل الشهور رمضان

بخصوص تغيير الساعة
انا تعبت من كتر السؤال ليه بنغير الساعة
بنضحك على مين بالظبط
وايه الهدف منها بردة مش مقتنعة بس ده واقعنا
زى حاجات كتير حوالية مش مقتنعة بيها لكن باجيد احيانا الصمت

مين الابتدأ احنا والا الغرب
بردة مش مهم المهم مين هيثبت جدارتة فى البقاء وفرض ثقافتة على الاخر
وازاى نتواصل ونتحمل وجودهم بطريقة صح
مش مجرد شعارات ورفض وخلاص من غير تخطيط
ودايما نصحى بعد فوات الاوان تفتكرى ايه السبب

شكرا

----------


## اليمامة

> احنا بنلوم الغرب على عمايله وما بنلومش  نفسنا على اللى بنعمله .
> 
> يعنى اللى منعوا النقاب من الجامعات واللى منعوا الحجاب من التلفزيون واللى منعوا اللحية فى الجيش   مش ألعن من المتطرفين بتوع الغرب والمصيبة فى ارضنا وبلدنا وبيعملوا كدا امال لو كانوا فى بلد غربى كانوا عملوا ايه؟؟
> اكبر مثال على كدا
> 
> ان عدد الداخلين فى الاسلام من الغرب اعلى بمراحل من الداخلين فى الاسلام من الدول العربية والاسلامية, وخصوصا ان الانظمة العربية اساتذة فى تقييد الحريات ,والاغرب كمان نغمة الاضطهاد من الاقليات داخل الدول دى مع انها واخدة وضعها السياسى والاجتماعى والاقتصادى عن المسلمين يعنى كل حاجة المسلمين هم اللى وصلوا نفسهم ليها. محاربة للاسلام وتويض شوكة الاسلام داخل بلاد الاسلام و تمكين الاقليات داخل المجتمعات المسلمة .
> 
> يعنى حتى الحكومات الغربية بتختشى ساعات من انها تصرح بالعداوة ضد الاسلام لكن عندنا الحكومات والاحزاب هنا شعارت دينية جوفاء واستخدام العواطف الدينية لاغراض واهداف معينة وهم فى الاصل ابعد ما يكونوا عن الاسلام  فهل نقدر نلوم الغرب؟
> 
> ...


فعلاً يا هيثم
هو دا الواقع للأسف
عارف لما بتبقى فى إيد الإنسان نعمة كبيرة وموش مقدر قيمتها هو إحنا
اتولدنا لقينا نفسنا مسلمين والديانة فى البطاقة مسلم
لكن تيجى تشوف الإسلام تطبيقياً للأسف ضعيف..
أما الغرب بيعتنقوا الإسلام ليه أكتر..لأنهم بيدرسوا..عارف يعنى ايه؟
يعنى بيدرسوه بعمق وبيفهموه وبيحسوه وبالتالى بيعتنقوا الإسلام عن قناعة تامة ورضا وبيحاربوا كل الدنيا علشانه
انا معاك إن الغرب له مصالح...وأحياناً علشان المصالح دى بيضطر يشوه صورة الإسلام
ولكن فى النهاية إحنا السبب وبكل الطرق
سواءبتعمد أو بدون تعمد
يعنى بجهالة أو بوعى
وحتى مابنقدرش ندافع عن الإسلام
وبيبقى سؤالك مين اللى بيمثلنا ودى نقطة مهمة جدا نوهت عنها فى إحدى المداخلات
مين اللى نختاره يمثل الإسلام والمسلمين فى العالم الغير إسلامى...؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> يعنى برضو يا دكتور جمال حضرتك شايف التفعيل يكون ازاى؟
> ايه الحل من وجهة نظرك واللى يخلينا ناس موش استسلاميين؟





> معًا سنغيِّر
> 
> تعيش مصر مرحلةً مهمة ودقيقة في تاريخها، تتطلب تحالف كل القوى الفاعلة في المجتمع؛              لتخليص الوطن من أزماته التي خلَّفها الفساد المتغلغل في كل القطاعات، والذي يجد في              استمرار الطوارئ والتعذيب والتزوير بيئةً خصبةً للانتشار؛ وهو ما دفع بمصر لخطوات              كثيرة للخلف، حتى تراجع دورها على المستويين الإقليمي والدولي، وأصبحت غير مؤثرة في              كثير من القضايا التي تمثل لنا أمنًا قوميًّا، كما هو الحال في القضية الفلسطينية              والأزمة العراقية، بل وحتى حماية مياه نهر النيل.
> 
>             وعلى الصعيد الداخلي تزداد الأوضاع الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والسياسية سوءًا يومًا بعد              يوم؛ نتيجة تغول السلطة التنفيذية المدعومة بالقوة الأمنية على غيرها من السلطات،              واعتبر النظام الحاكم نفسه مالكًا لشعب مصر ومقدراته.
> 
>             هذه الأوضاع مجتمعة تتطلب من الشعب المصري- الرافض للاستبداد، والذي ضرب عبر تاريخه              نماذج رائعة في مواجهة الظلم والفساد- المشاركة وتبني مطالب القوى السياسية التي              تنادي بها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ، والجمعية الوطنية للتغيير والدكتور محمد              البرادعي والقوى المخلصة؛ وذلك من خلال التوقيع على المطالب السبعة التي اتفقت              عليها كل هذه القوى.


 

 عزيزتى اليمامة 
الحل بسيط وزى شكة الإبرة تثبتى بالفعل وليس بالقول فقط إنك محبة حقيقية للتغيير وتوقعى مثلما ما يزيد على نصف مليون على بيان البرادعى للتغيير 
فى  الموقع التالى: 

 
 
 

النقاط السبعة لبداية التغيير هى:

إنهاء حالة الطوارئتمكين القضاء المصرى من الاشراف الكامل على العملية الانتخابية برمتها.الرقابة على الانتخابات من قبل منظمات المجتمع المدنى المحلى والدولى.توفير فرص متكافئة في وسائل الإعلام لجميع المرشحين وخاصة في الانتخابات الرئاسية.تمكين المصريين في الخارج من ممارسة حقهم في التصويت بالسفارات والقنصليات المصرية.كفالة حق الترشح في الانتخابات الرئاسية دون قيود تعسفية  اتساقاً مع التزامات مصر طبقاً للاتفاقية الدولية للحقوق السياسية  والمدنية، وقصر حق الترشح للرئاسة على فترتين.الانتخابات عن طريق الرقم القومي.  ويستلزم تحقيق بعض تلك الإجراءات والضمانات تعديل المواد 76 و77 و88 من الدستور في أقرب وقت ممكن.



معًا سنغيِّر

----------


## اليمامة

حاضر يا دكتور جمال
هاروح أشوف
بس باقولك ايه
انت مالى ايدك من البرادعى دا؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> اتولدنا لقينا نفسنا مسلمين والديانة فى البطاقة مسلم
> لكن تيجى تشوف الإسلام تطبيقياً للأسف ضعيف..
> أما الغرب بيعتنقوا الإسلام ليه أكتر..لأنهم بيدرسوا..عارف يعنى ايه؟
> يعنى بيدرسوه بعمق وبيفهموه وبيحسوه وبالتالى بيعتنقوا الإسلام عن قناعة تامة ورضا وبيحاربوا كل الدنيا علشانه
> انا معاك إن الغرب له مصالح...وأحياناً علشان المصالح دى بيضطر يشوه صورة الإسلام
> ولكن فى النهاية إحنا السبب وبكل الطرق
> سواءبتعمد أو بدون تعمد
> يعنى بجهالة أو بوعى
> وحتى مابنقدرش ندافع عن الإسلام
> ...


عزيزتى اليمامة 
ياله من توارد خواطر كتبت من يومين كلام خارج المنتدى جاء كالتالى:
أولا:



> *هل تعلم لماذا أنت مسلم ؟!   ....هل تعلم لماذا أنت مسيحى ؟!* 
>  			 			 		  		 		 			 			 	اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حازم الأمين 					 
> _يا ناس يا خلق يا عالم
> هو اللي بيغير دينه بيغيره ليه
> مش لانه انسان بيبحث عن الحق
> يعني عن المثالية والأخلاق والخير والجمال
> في كل الأديان ناس اتولدوا وبقيوا داخل دينهم وبعضهم في منتهى السوء
> لكن انا مش فاهم اللي في منتهى السوء وبيزني وبيحشش ويسرق ويلعب قمار  وغيره، ده هيغير دينه ليه، وعلشان ايه، مش المفروض انه عايز يعيش حياة  طيبة.
> ...




ثانيا:



> *والسؤال لماذا أنت مسلم ولماذا أنت مسيحى ؟* 
> *عذراً عزيزتى نضال
> أنا أجزم أننى الذى عرضت هذا السؤال من قبل فى أحد المواضيع (ومن ثم راقت  لك الفكرة فأنشئتى هذا الموضوع) بالواحة لذلك إسمحى لى أن أشرح وأبسط غموض  هذا السؤال
> 
> 
> والسؤال لماذا أنت مسلم ولماذا أنت مسيحى ؟
> 
> بمعنى هل أنت درست الإسلام  وأقتنعت به ومن ثم أسلمت بعد أن شهدت الشهادتين ؟!
> أم أنك مجرد مسلم لأنك ولدت من أبوين مسلمين وجدودك أيضا مسلمين إلى عاشر  جد لكن من أدراك مش ممكن جدود جدودك كانوا مسيحيين ثم أسلموا ومن ثم كانت  شهادة الميلاد المستخرجة كتب فيها فى خانة الديانة أنك مسلم ودواليك الرقم  القومى يعنى أنت مجرد مسلم حبر على ورق أو مسلم غصب عنك ؟!
> ...

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> حاضر يا دكتور جمال
> هاروح أشوف
> بس باقولك ايه
> انت مالى ايدك من البرادعى دا؟


سيبك من البرادعى وتذكرى دائما فقط

معًا سنغيِّر

----------


## اليمامة

> أختى اليمامة
> 
> موضوعاتك فعلا جميلة وبتفتح مجال ممتاز للحوار
> بس ممكن ارد على الجزء الأول
> ان الناس بيلتزموا أكتر برمضان أكيد من روحانيات الشهر الفضيل
> وبداية الغيث تبدأ بقطرة انا شايفة انه مش غلط ابدا 
> المهم انهم يبدأو ويحاولوا ويرتبطوا بهذا الألتزام
> وياريت كل الشهور رمضان
> 
> ...


أهلا يا نوفا
منورة الدنيا
وبشكرك جداً على إطرائك الطيب وأتمنى أكون عند حسن ظنك دائماً
بالنسبة للجزء الأول من كلامك..




> ان الناس بيلتزموا أكتر برمضان أكيد من روحانيات الشهر الفضيل
> وبداية الغيث تبدأ بقطرة انا شايفة انه مش غلط ابدا 
> المهم انهم يبدأو ويحاولوا ويرتبطوا بهذا الألتزام
> وياريت كل الشهور رمضان


ممكن يكون كلامك فيه شىء من الصح
فنحن لا نهدى ولكن الله يهدى من يشاء
ولكن الحقيقة انا شايفة ضعف فى الهمة وان الناس موش بتلتزم علشان تفكر انها تكمل
الأسباب واهية ودنيوية جدا
صدقينى يا نوفا ان ماكانش الإنسان ذو طبيعة واحدة فى كل الأحوال أو مبدأ واحد بيبقى صعب جدا تغييره مع احترامى للمجاهدة طبعاً
لكن الوضع الحالى مغرياته كتيرة جدا..إذا كان فيه ناس بتجاهر بالمعصية فى نهار رمضان 
ونسبة لا يستهان بها..أصل القصة مابقيتش بالطريقةاللطيفة دى..
فى مرة قابلت سيدة متزوجة وفى منتهى العقل والإتزان بتسألنى انها فى نهار رمضان لما بتعطش اوى ممكن تشرب وتكمل صيامها
وتعمل كمان كل اللى نفسها فيه من ممنوعات محرمة فى نهار رمضان
وان الدين يسر وليس عسر..وربنا هايغفرلها..
الحقيقة يعنى انا مكنتش عارفة أقولها ايه ..وهى بتتكلم بالبراءة دى..
اديتها كتاب تقراه وقعدت أفهمها شوية..وقالت هتحاول..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
يبقى يا نوفا دى حجج بصراحة للناس اللى عايزة تستمر وتقطع وتستمر وتقطع ويجى رمضان تغير من هيئتها وبعد رمضان تتحول تانى..
بصراحة الثبات على هيئة واحدة أفضل من التهريج دا..

أما بخصوص الجزئية التانية وهى تغيير الوقت




> بخصوص تغيير الساعة
> انا تعبت من كتر السؤال ليه بنغير الساعة
> بنضحك على مين بالظبط
> وايه الهدف منها بردة مش مقتنعة بس ده واقعنا
> زى حاجات كتير حوالية مش مقتنعة بيها لكن باجيد احيانا الصمت


بعد مناقشة الموضوع مع الأخوة هنا لقيتهم حطوا اعتبارات ممكن تتحط فى الحسبان فعلاً زى توفير الطاقة مثلاً
لكن أصلاً ليه بنغير الساعة زى ماقال الأخ العزيز محمد حسين؟
فى النهاية طالما ربنا أباح لنا أننا نهيأ ظروفنا تمشياً مع مصلحة الآخرين ومع ظروفنا الحياتية ..على نفس منهج الإعمار ماعتقدش يبقى فى غضاضة..طالما لم نخالف شرع الله
المشكلة بس فى اللعب فى الوقت لأغراض خبيثة أو موش موضوعية...
وتغيير الوقت بالفعل شىء مستفز أصلاً..

الجزئية الأخيرة




> مين الابتدأ احنا والا الغرب
> بردة مش مهم المهم مين هيثبت جدارتة فى البقاء وفرض ثقافتة على الاخر
> وازاى نتواصل ونتحمل وجودهم بطريقة صح
> مش مجرد شعارات ورفض وخلاص من غير تخطيط
> ودايما نصحى بعد فوات الاوان تفتكرى ايه السبب


تمام..
المهم نتعايش..يحصل تعايش بينا وبينهم
وقائم كمان على المنفعة وتبادل الثقافات والمعارف فى جو بيسوده احترام الآخر وأصله وديانته وفكره
إنما بختلف معاكى فى مين يفرض ثقافته على الآخر ويثبت جدارته فى البقاء
المفترض موش هايحصل فرض ثقافة خالص..
كل واحد له ثقافته الخاصة..أصلها كل تاريخه وعاداته وفكره ووعيه..الثقافة دى إناء لكل العمليات العقلية والنفسية والإجتماعية...محدش يقدر يغير نسق كامل أو عايزة أقول صفات وجينات وراثية تخص أمة كاملة..
كل واحد المفترض هايبقى وهايستمر فى وجود الآخر...
موش لازم واحد يموت وواحد يعيش...واحد مهزوم وواحد منتصر..واحد ضعيف وواحد قوى..يعنى قانون الغابة إياه وكأننا كل ما بنتقدم ..وبرغم كل التفوق اللى بنحاول نحققه بنرجع تانى للإنسان البدائى..الإنسان اللى على أصله وحقيقته الشرهة الأنانية..
مع احتمال طبعاً وجود بعض الخلافات الطبيعية ..الإختلاف سنة كونية مفيدة جدا للإرتقاء..
أما وبخصوص اننا بنصحى بعد فوات الأوان..لأننا مابنعملش حاجة أصلاً يا نوفا..
قاعدين فى أماكنا..فبنصحى من النوم على المفاجأة المعتادة 
زى ما الشمس بتطلع كل يوم عادى وبتغيب وبتطلع وهكذا..يعنى الأمور متساوية جداً..
الأسباب بقى دى عايزة موضوع لوحده
ولكن منها الحكومة..الإعلام..والإنسان اللى هو إحنا..
.بجد سعدت بمداخلتك وأشكرك إن أتحتى الفرصة ليا للفضفضة..
كل سنة وانتى طيبة وياريت أشوف طلتك الجميلة دايما هنا معانا
فى قاعة المناقشات..

----------


## اليمامة

> عزيزتى اليمامة 
> ياله من توارد خواطر كتبت من يومين كلام خارج المنتدى جاء كالتالى:
> أولا:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ثانيا:


فعلاً يا دكتور جمال  :f2: 
احنا بنتولد مسلمين أو على أى ديانة تانية
ماخترناش
وبنطلع بنشوف اللى حوالينا بيعملوا ازاى 
وبالتالى بنطلع نعمل زيهم وزى ما شوفناهم وهى دى الخطورة
المفروض علشان نبقى مسلمين حقيقين متبقاش العملية ارتجالية او اعتباطية بالطريقة دى وخاصة مع التدهور الحالى
المفترض يبقى فيه نظام يربى النشأ على المبادىء الإسلامية ويبدأ من الأسرة وعلى نطاق مؤسسات أكبر
وهنا دور الأب والأم والمدارس والأزهر الشريف نفسه
أنا خايفة لو سيبنا نفسنا كدا موش هنلاقى بمرور الوقت ناس بالفعل عارفة أبسط قواعد الإسلام
والظاهرة دى موجودة بالفعل حتى بين طلبة الأزهر نفسهم
وحدث ولا حرج فى التعليم العام
لعدم اهتمامنا طبعا بالتربية الإسلامية وفهم الدين عن دراسة وحب واحساس..
وبطريقة مبسطة وسهلة وعملية..يعنى تصرف وفعل وليس تلقين وتحفيظ..
أشكرك يا دكتور جمال..

----------


## طائر الشرق

الحقيقة الناس كلها والهمتمين بالشأن الاسلامى بيتكلموا عن التدين الظاهرى وهو حاجة ظاهرة خطيرة على المسلم ينبغى التخلص منها نظرا لخطورتها على القلب ودخولها فى حيز النفاق ويجب على الجميع محاربتها بالشكل المناسب, لكن الاغرب هو تناسينا لظاهرة اخطر بمراحل من هذه الظاهرة على الرغم من انها تناقضها وهى ظاهرة الفجور الظاهرى .
حاليا دلوقتى بنمشى فى الشارع وبنلاحظ فى نهار رمضان  وجود مسلمين مفطرين والحكاية عندهم رمضان زى شوال   مفيهوش اختلاف , البعض من الممكن ان يتخيل انهم غير مسلمين لكن الحقيقة كثير من المسلمين ما بقاش فى عندهم مجرد الحياء من هتك اركان الاسلام  والاعتراض على ثوابت الدين و دول خطرهم مالوش حدود  خصوصا ان فتنتهم أعم واعظم  , يمكن ظاهرة التدين الظاهرى بتكون ليها نفع على الغير على الاقل  انك لا تضر الا نفسك لكن المجاهرة بالمعصية دى كارثة خصوصا ان المجاهر بالمعصية دا بيكون ضال مضل وعندنا النوعيات دى بنشوفها كتير اوى و خصوصا فى رمضان على الاقل اوى  الستات المتبرجات اللى ما بتحاولش حتى  ان يكون لجلدهم وشعرهم فترة راحة من ادوات الزينة ومستحضرات التجميل و كتير من المدخنين اللى ما بيلاقوش اى مانع من تدخينهم فى نهار رمضان على الاقل لمنح صدورهم بعض الراحة .
الناس كلها حتى  اللى بيسموا نفسهم مفكرين بيتكلموا عن التدين الظاهرى ,  لكن الفساد والفجور الظاهرى بالنسبة ليهم وكأنه معدوم و المشكلة بالنسبة لهم بقت اللحية والحجاب  اما  الفسوق  فالحديث فيه 

إلى حين ميسرة
 :15 3 42:

----------


## اليمامة

> الحقيقة الناس كلها والهمتمين بالشأن الاسلامى بيتكلموا عن التدين الظاهرى وهو حاجة ظاهرة خطيرة على المسلم ينبغى التخلص منها نظرا لخطورتها على القلب ودخولها فى حيز النفاق ويجب على الجميع محاربتها بالشكل المناسب, لكن الاغرب هو تناسينا لظاهرة اخطر بمراحل من هذه الظاهرة على الرغم من انها تناقضها وهى ظاهرة الفجور الظاهرى .
> حاليا دلوقتى بنمشى فى الشارع وبنلاحظ فى نهار رمضان  وجود مسلمين مفطرين والحكاية عندهم رمضان زى شوال   مفيهوش اختلاف , البعض من الممكن ان يتخيل انهم غير مسلمين لكن الحقيقة كثير من المسلمين ما بقاش فى عندهم مجرد الحياء من هتك اركان الاسلام  والاعتراض على ثوابت الدين و دول خطرهم مالوش حدود  خصوصا ان فتنتهم أعم واعظم  , يمكن ظاهرة التدين الظاهرى بتكون ليها نفع على الغير على الاقل  انك لا تضر الا نفسك لكن المجاهرة بالمعصية دى كارثة خصوصا ان المجاهر بالمعصية دا بيكون ضال مضل وعندنا النوعيات دى بنشوفها كتير اوى و خصوصا فى رمضان على الاقل اوى  الستات المتبرجات اللى ما بتحاولش حتى  ان يكون لجلدهم وشعرهم فترة راحة من ادوات الزينة ومستحضرات التجميل و كتير من المدخنين اللى ما بيلاقوش اى مانع من تدخينهم فى نهار رمضان على الاقل لمنح صدورهم بعض الراحة .
> الناس كلها حتى  اللى بيسموا نفسهم مفكرين بيتكلموا عن التدين الظاهرى ,  لكن الفساد والفجور الظاهرى بالنسبة ليهم وكأنه معدوم و المشكلة بالنسبة لهم بقت اللحية والحجاب  اما  الفسوق  فالحديث فيه 
> 
> إلى حين ميسرة


مشاركة مؤلمة جداً يا هيثم
وجعتنى جداً..
ودا اللى أنا كنت باقصده فعلاً
إن مرحلة أن رمضان يهدى ولت..
لأننا بقينا فى مرحلة فظيعة جداً
موش مجرد حتى وشين فى رمضان..
دى بقت المسألة هتك لتعاليم الإسلام زى مانتا قلت وعلى الملأ..ومن غير أى حياء..
ولو جيت تكلم الواحد من دول
ممكن تسمع أقذع الألفاظ ..وأحقر النظرات وكأنك إنسان رجعى جداً..
الناس اللى زينا ...اللى حاسة بالأوضاع ..هيا اللى بتحاول وبتجاهد
حتى مجرد الكتابة والنقاش واسترجاع الأفكار والإحساس بينشط من روح الواحد
يعنى بالنسبة ليا من كتر مااتكلمت فى الموضوع دا وحساه جداً ولمساه فى الواقع
الشهر معايا والسنة دى على الخصوص عن كل سنة كمان روحانى جداً
ياربت فعلاً لو كلنا نقدر نجاهد نفسنا حقيقى..
فعل وموش كلام..
ياريت
شكراً تانى يا هيثم
حسيت مداخلتك دى أوى...

----------


## طائر الشرق

مش عارف والله  الواحد ممكن يوصف شعوره ازاى واحساسه باللى بيحصل فى البلد دى كل يوم يمكن الموضوع دا لوصف حالة او مواقف تتعلق بالدين بس الواحد حس اوى ان حتى الدين فى وطننا دا بقى للاستهلاك
كنت باتابع برنامج عمرو اديب انبارح والحلقة كانت عن انقطاع الكهرباء المستمر فوجئت ان مصر بالكامل باستثناء شرم الشيخ بتعانى من انقطاع التيار بشكل ممنهج ومدروس ولما اتكلموا مع رئيس الشركة القابضة لتوزيع الكهرباء  الراجل قالها بشياكة غوروا من البلد او اسمعوا الكلام, الحق الواحد والله افتكر علطول لما صديقى اللى كان بيتابع معاايا الحلقة دى سالنى هى كندا بيقطعوا فيها الكهربة ؟ الحقيقة والله ما عرفت ازاى نقارن دا بدا , ازاى نقارن بين حد بيحترمنى وحد مش طايقنى فى بيتى , وازاى اقارن وضع اعتبرته بالنسبة للى احنا فيه جنة ونار , وازاى تقارن بين حد مسؤل عنك وحد انت مالكش فيه اختيار.
والنهاردة بالمصادفة سمعت شاعر اسمه هشام الجخ وهو بيوصف حال البلد وحال كل واحد فيها ,الراجل دا والله مش بشعره خلانا نحس ضعف بلد كانت قوية  وذلة دولة كانت ابية وعيشة شعب كانت كريمة وتخلف حياة كانت تقدمية لكن لان دى الحياة اللى احنا شايفنها . يمكن الواحد عمال يقول حاجات على السجع بس احنا فعلا وصلنا لفين؟ احنا مش قادرين والله لغاية دلوقتى نستوعب ان ممكن بلد ترجع لعصور الظلمات ومش قادرين نصدق ان عجلة التدهور والتخلف ممكن تدور وتلف اكتر من كدا وتاخدنا معاها , بس المشكلة اننا فعلا عايشين الحالة دى.
عايشين حياة عجلتها بتلف للخلف طالما النظام دا لسه فيها وطابق على كل حاجة فيها

فهل ياترى ممكن نرجع نبى زى زمان كدا
بلد قوى وليه كرامة وولاده فى كل حتة متصانين ولا يبقى الحال على ماهو عليه؟
 :36 2 52:

----------


## حمادو

> مش عارف والله  الواحد ممكن يوصف شعوره ازاى واحساسه باللى بيحصل فى البلد دى كل يوم يمكن الموضوع دا لوصف حالة او مواقف تتعلق بالدين بس الواحد حس اوى ان حتى الدين فى وطننا دا بقى للاستهلاك
> كنت باتابع برنامج عمرو اديب انبارح والحلقة كانت عن انقطاع الكهرباء المستمر فوجئت ان مصر بالكامل باستثناء شرم الشيخ بتعانى من انقطاع التيار بشكل ممنهج ومدروس ولما اتكلموا مع رئيس الشركة القابضة لتوزيع الكهرباء  الراجل قالها بشياكة غوروا من البلد او اسمعوا الكلام, الحق الواحد والله افتكر علطول لما صديقى اللى كان بيتابع معاايا الحلقة دى سالنى هى كندا بيقطعوا فيها الكهربة ؟ الحقيقة والله ما عرفت ازاى نقارن دا بدا , ازاى نقارن بين حد بيحترمنى وحد مش طايقنى فى بيتى , وازاى اقارن وضع اعتبرته بالنسبة للى احنا فيه جنة ونار , وازاى تقارن بين حد مسؤل عنك وحد انت مالكش فيه اختيار.
> والنهاردة بالمصادفة سمعت شاعر اسمه هشام الجخ وهو بيوصف حال البلد وحال كل واحد فيها ,الراجل دا والله مش بشعره خلانا نحس ضعف بلد كانت قوية  وذلة دولة كانت ابية وعيشة شعب كانت كريمة وتخلف حياة كانت تقدمية لكن لان دى الحياة اللى احنا شايفنها . يمكن الواحد عمال يقول حاجات على السجع بس احنا فعلا وصلنا لفين؟ احنا مش قادرين والله لغاية دلوقتى نستوعب ان ممكن بلد ترجع لعصور الظلمات ومش قادرين نصدق ان عجلة التدهور والتخلف ممكن تدور وتلف اكتر من كدا وتاخدنا معاها , بس المشكلة اننا فعلا عايشين الحالة دى.
> عايشين حياة عجلتها بتلف للخلف طالما النظام دا لسه فيها وطابق على كل حاجة فيها
> 
> فهل ياترى ممكن نرجع نبى زى زمان كدا
> بلد قوى وليه كرامة وولاده فى كل حتة متصانين ولا يبقى الحال على ماهو عليه؟


*إيه يا عم هيثم جرعة اليأس والإحباط دا؟
هدي بس الجمجمة كده وابدأ...ابدأ بأي حاجة فى أى حتة أي وقت
الأمل كبير جدا إن الأحوال تتغير بس نبدأ نعمل حاجة
لأن لا اليأس, ولا الأمل بدون عمل, هايفيد أي حد فينا
ولائحة الإتهامات ممكن نقعد سنين نكتب فيها, وهو دا بالظبط اللى حضرة رئيس الشركة واللى زيه عايزينه, عايزينا نكتب ونتهم ونصرخ, فى الوقت اللى هم فيه أذكى مننا لانهم بيعملوا حاجة على الأقل..بيسرقوا أحلامنا وفلوسنا وأرضنا ومستقبلنا وماضينا.
وإحنا؟ لسه بنلف حوالين نفسينا بنسأل زي ما سألوا فى مسرحية ماما أمريكا: ياترى باب القلعة اتركب معدول ولا مقلوووووووووووب؟
وياترى إحنا فى عصر حقوق الحمير ولا حمير الحقوق؟؟؟؟؟


أقولك؟
تعالى نحاول نغير الموضوع علشان الصيام 

ياترى إيه المسلسلات الرمضانية اللى بتتابعوها؟ 
وإيه قصصها؟
أفتكر إنى آآآآآآآآآآخر مرة اتفرجت فيها على مسلسل كان مسلسل ساكن قصادى, ويوميات ونيس 2 تقريبا*

----------


## طائر الشرق

> *إيه يا عم هيثم جرعة اليأس والإحباط دا؟*
> 
> *هدي بس الجمجمة كده وابدأ...ابدأ بأي حاجة فى أى حتة أي وقت*
> *الأمل كبير جدا إن الأحوال تتغير بس نبدأ نعمل حاجة*
> *لأن لا اليأس, ولا الأمل بدون عمل, هايفيد أي حد فينا*
> *ولائحة الإتهامات ممكن نقعد سنين نكتب فيها, وهو دا بالظبط اللى حضرة رئيس الشركة واللى زيه عايزينه, عايزينا نكتب ونتهم ونصرخ, فى الوقت اللى هم فيه أذكى مننا لانهم بيعملوا حاجة على الأقل..بيسرقوا أحلامنا وفلوسنا وأرضنا ومستقبلنا وماضينا.*
> *وإحنا؟ لسه بنلف حوالين نفسينا بنسأل زي ما سألوا فى مسرحية ماما أمريكا: ياترى باب القلعة اتركب معدول ولا مقلوووووووووووب؟*
> *وياترى إحنا فى عصر حقوق الحمير ولا حمير الحقوق؟؟؟؟؟* 
> 
> ...


بقالنا كتير بنقول محتاجين عمل وعلم
الكل عارف كدا بس هاتبدأ بمين؟
ابدأ بنفسى, اوك.
وبعد كدا؟
هاواظب
مش هايجيلك احباط يا احمد؟
العمل والايد لوحدها ما تصقفش
انا عايز اعرف ايه سبب نجاح الغرب فى اجبار انظمتهم وحكومتهم على احترامهم بالشكل دا
هم نفس الشعب بتاعنا ونفس الناس اللى بتحكم  الفرق فى الشكل بس انهم بيض اوى واحنا شاى بلبن.
طب ايه اللى خلى ضمير حكوماتهم او على الاقل خوف حكوماتهم من شعوبها عكس احنا هنا؟
الواحد والله عمال يفكر فى الموضوع دا من انبارح لغاية ما دماغه هاتشيط وبرضه مش فاهم السبب

----------


## حمادو

> بقالنا كتير بنقول محتاجين عمل وعلم
> الكل عارف كدا بس هاتبدأ بمين؟
> ابدأ بنفسى, اوك.
> وبعد كدا؟
> هاواظب
> مش هايجيلك احباط يا احمد؟
> العمل والايد لوحدها ما تصقفش
> انا عايز اعرف ايه سبب نجاح الغرب فى اجبار انظمتهم وحكومتهم على احترامهم بالشكل دا
> هم نفس الشعب بتاعنا ونفس الناس اللى بتحكم  الفرق فى الشكل بس انهم بيض اوى واحنا شاى بلبن.
> ...



*والله يا هيثم أنا بنى آدم أنانى فى نقاط كتيرة جدا
منها حب النجاح...يعني لو قلت لى تنجح يا أحمد ولا تقعد جنب أخوك تواسيه على فشله
أقولك أحط أخويا تحت رجلى علشان أنجح, لان نجاحى معناه نجاح عائلة بكاملها

كتير مننا بيفضلوا أنهم مش يواسوا بس وإنما يتبرعوا كمان بالنحيب ... مش اسمها نحيب برضه؟؟؟؟ والله سؤال استفهامى عايز اعرف هى نحيب ولا حاجة تانية علشان اكتشفت انى ساعات باخترع كلمات ماحدش بيفهمها, حتى انا

المهم
ليه هم نجحوا واحنا لسه مش قادرين نحط إيدنا على حاجة؟ الأسباب كتيرة وكتب التاريخ مليانة تحليل فيها
بس واحد منها انهم بعد الحرب العالمية التانية, وبعد الانهيار اللى وصلوا له....قرروا يعملوا حاجة...قرروا ينجحوا مهما كانت الظروف
1. قرروا
2. نفذوا

من كام سنة كتبت فى نفس قاعة المناقشات حوار دار بيني وبين شخصية المانية قالت لى اننا فى مصر بنتدلع وماعندناش مشاكل حقيقية, لان عمر ما حد فينا خزن جثة أخوه فى البيت يستخدمها سماد طبيعي علشان يزرع فيها البطاطس يقدر يعيش منها اثناء وبعد الحرب.
فى المانيا عملوا كده يا هيثم...اكيد فيه قصص مأساوية اكتر من دا بكتير فى اليابان وايطاليا وكل دول العالم.

بعد كده تقول لى عندنا مشاكل مستعصية فى مصر؟
مشاكلنا معروفة, وحلولها معروفة...ايه اللى ناقص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

احنا لسه بنصرخ, والصراخ فى حد ذاته شئ جميل, بس لازم يكون مرحلة مش هدف
هدفى انى اغير من نفسى؟ هدفى انى انقذ الجيل اللى جاي؟ يبقى لازم ابقى انانى وانجح واغمض عيني عن اي حد ممكن انه يكون سبب فى تعطل نجاحى

الفرق بيننا وبين الباقى انهم بيعملوا...احنا لسه بنصرخ

العالم الغربي لا يجبر حكوماته على شئ, هو بيعطي الحكومة ثقته وبعد كده يسيبها تعمل اللى عايزاه داخليا وخارجيا, علشان كده نادرا لما تلاقى حد فى اوروبا مهتم بالكلام عن السياسة زينا فى مصر.
بس اول ما الاوروبي يحس ان الحكومة بتمثل خطر شخصى عليه بيتم سحب الثقة عنها فورا واختيار حكومة جديدة تعمل لمصلحته الشخصية حتى لو على حساب مصالح الآخرين.

إزاي وصلوا للمرحلة دي؟ لانهم تغيروا
وفيه فرق بين التغير, والتغيير
التغير شئ بيتم طوعا وبياخد وقت لغاية مايترسب فى عقول الأجيال
إنما التغيير بيكون فى انتظار معجزة, او ثورة, او شخص خرافى ينقذنا من مشاكلنا اللى فيها....واخد بالك من انتظار دي؟

اهو احنا بأه بنحلم بالتغيير, وليس بالتغير
*

----------


## حمادو

معلش حاجة كمان

اللى بيواظب على الصلاة والصيام فى اوروبا بالرغم من ان مافيش حد هنا صايم...بيواظب عليها ازاي؟
قول ارادة...قول ايمان...قول اي حاجة عايز تقولها
بس فى النهاية هو قدر يواظب, مافطرش بحجة ان الناس فتنة تمشى على الارض وانهم خطر عليه ولا كل دا
هو ببساطة...صام وصلى...

----------


## اليمامة

الحقيقة مستمتعة جدا بالحوار بينك يا هيثم انت وحمادو..
حوار متحضر وخاصة إنه بين شابين مخلصين..مصريين..
أحدهم مازال فى وطنه بيبحث عن مخرج ..والآخر موش عارفة بالضبط ..بس يمكن حدد طريقه وهدفه وخاض التجربة..
أستشعرت كل ماجاء بكلماتك يا هيثم
لأننا وزى ما تقول كدا فى الهوا سوا..وبنحب وطنا أوى ونفسنا نعمل حاجة..بس انا راضية عن أدائى الفردى لأنى باشتغل..
لكن كلام حمادو فعلاً من الآخر 
هو العمل وزى ما قولت قبل كدا وأنا باتكلم عن الدروس الخصوصية مفيش غير العمل
العمل بجدية وموش بتهريج وسماجة زى ماحنا بنعمل
العمل عندنا حاجة فى الإحتياطى أو زى ما تقول كدا ترسو
والأساسى هو إزاى ننبسط...ازاى نضيع الوقت..إزاى مانشتغلش ونريح نفسنا..إزاى نشتغل من غير ما نتعب ونجيب فلوس كمان..
يا هيثم ..الخلاصة إننا ناس كسالى..
احنا لوعايزين نشتغل هانشتغل
وهانشغل الحكومة..هنحاول على الأقل لو عندنا إرادة وكرامة..
لكن احنا ميتين وأحلامنا تحت رجلينا وأنانيين بس موش على طريقة حمادو
على طريقة أكثر انغلاق..وسواد..
وكمان موش بنشتغل غير بالضرب..
وياريته نافع
لازم إيمان بقيمة العمل
تكة أخذ القرار طواعية..
هو احنا هانغمض عنينا وهنفتحها هنلاقى نفسنا اتغيرنا واتحضرنا واتطورنا
لازم نؤمن بصعوبة البداية ونتحمل المشوار ووقته ومدته..ومصاعبه
علشان فى النهاية هانفرح أوى بالنتيجة
وممكن نموت وأجيال تانية اللى هاتعيش الناتج اللى تعبنا فى تحقيقه..
ودا موش مشكلة
لأننا عملنا..ماضيعناش وقت
واحساسنا بالنجاح كان طول الوقت مالينا..وبالإقتناع والإيمان..
فيه أجمل من كدا؟
موش عارفة ازاى الناس اللى موش بتشتغل صح ومستمتعة مستحمله نفسها..غريبة
ياريت كل واحد يبدأ بنفسه ويكون إيجابى فى شغله وبيته والشارع والمنتدى..
على فكرة يا حمادو...نحيب صح..
تحياتى ...

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> العمل بجدية وموش بتهريج وسماجة زى ماحنا بنعمل


عزيزتى اليمامة
هل هم من يسيرون على طريق كبار الزمن الجميل أمثال صلاح جاهين ورخا ومصطفى حسين وأحمد رجب ومحمود السعدنى وكبار فنانى فن الكاريكاتير والنقد السياسى حضرتك بتعتبرى عملهم هزار وتهريج وكمان سماجة بعكس  ما تؤدينه أنتى  من عمل جدى وغاية فى الأهمية .....عجبى!

عزيزتى اليمامة ألا تدركين أن هناك كلام كثير يمكن أن يقرأ بين الأسطر التى تكتبينها ؟!

عزيزتى اليمامة ألا تعرفين أيضا أن رسم مجرد صورة كاريكاتيرية تساوى الف كلمة مما تخطين ؟!

عزيزتى اليمامة
أقر وأعترف نعم أنت الأقوى لأنك الحكم والخصم فى نفس الوقت !

وكم أتمنى أن لا يفسد الخلاف فى الرأى بيننا  للود قضية 



 :36 17 4:

----------


## اليمامة

> عزيزتى اليمامة
> هل هم من يسيرون على طريق كبار الزمن الجميل أمثال صلاح جاهين ورخا ومصطفى حسين وأحمد رجب ومحمود السعدنى وكبار فنانى فن الكاريكاتير والنقد السياسى حضرتك بتعتبرى عملهم هزار وتهريج وكمان سماجة بعكس  ما تؤدينه أنتى  من عمل جدى وغاية فى الأهمية .....عجبى!
> 
> عزيزتى اليمامة ألا تدركين أن هناك كلام كثير يمكن أن يقرأ بين الأسطر التى تكتبينها ؟!
> 
> عزيزتى اليمامة ألا تعرفين أيضا أن رسم مجرد صورة كاريكاتيرية تساوى الف كلمة مما تخطين ؟!
> 
> عزيزتى اليمامة
> أقر وأعترف نعم أنت الأقوى لأنك الحكم والخصم فى نفس الوقت !
> ...


حضرتك بتتكلم عن ايه يا دكتور جمال بالضبط؟
أنا يا سيدى لم أتطرق إلى هؤلاء المذكورين
ولم أتطرق إلى شخصك بأى إسقاط
وهذه ليست أساليبى..
وعندى الشجاعة لأقول ما أريد وبشكل مباشر..
أنا من أكثر الناس الذين يقدرون تماماً الأسماء التى ذكرتها
وأحترمها وأجلها..
خصم وحكم فى نفس الوقت؟
لا أفهم ما تعنى
ومع ذلك مرحبا بك
والإختلاف فى الرأي لن يفسد للود قضية بيننا
وللنهاية..
أشكرك..

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *والله يا هيثم أنا بنى آدم أنانى فى نقاط كتيرة جدا
> منها حب النجاح...يعني لو قلت لى تنجح يا أحمد ولا تقعد جنب أخوك تواسيه على فشله
> أقولك أحط أخويا تحت رجلى علشان أنجح, لان نجاحى معناه نجاح عائلة بكاملها
> ** 
> *




*للأسف عزيزى حمادو
الأفضل أن
**أمد يدى لأخى ونشق 
طريقنا معا سويا
فنجاحكم سويا
هو نجاح مضاعف للأسرة
*



> * كتير مننا بيفضلوا أنهم مش يواسوا بس وإنما يتبرعوا كمان بالنحيب ... مش اسمها نحيب برضه؟؟؟؟ والله سؤال استفهامى عايز اعرف هى نحيب ولا حاجة تانية علشان اكتشفت انى ساعات باخترع كلمات ماحدش بيفهمها, حتى انا
> 
> المهم
> ليه هم نجحوا واحنا لسه مش قادرين نحط إيدنا على حاجة؟ الأسباب كتيرة وكتب التاريخ مليانة تحليل فيها
> بس واحد منها انهم بعد الحرب العالمية التانية, وبعد الانهيار اللى وصلوا له....قرروا يعملوا حاجة...قرروا ينجحوا مهما كانت الظروف
> 
> ** 1. قرروا
>  2. نفذوا*
> *
> ...



*غلط هى كالتالى:

قرروا
خططوا
نفذوا على مراحل
تابعوا ما قاموا بتنفيذه

ما سبق هو مكونات إدارة أى مشروع مهما كان نوعه

*
*
*


> * من كام سنة كتبت فى نفس قاعة المناقشات حوار دار بيني وبين شخصية المانية قالت لى اننا فى مصر بنتدلع وماعندناش مشاكل حقيقية, لان عمر ما حد فينا خزن جثة أخوه فى البيت يستخدمها سماد طبيعي علشان يزرع فيها البطاطس يقدر يعيش منها اثناء وبعد الحرب.
> فى المانيا عملوا كده يا هيثم...اكيد فيه قصص مأساوية اكتر من دا بكتير فى اليابان وايطاليا وكل دول العالم.
> ** 
> *


*طب الدود يتغذى على إييه
 وبعدين أننا شعب متدين ولم نصل بعد لمرحلة
إستخدام موتانا فى تسميد الأراضى
والفلاح المصرى كان بيستعمل روث البهايم
فى تسميد الأرض قبل إنقلاب 23 يوليو 1952

*


> * بعد كده تقول لى عندنا مشاكل مستعصية فى مصر؟
> مشاكلنا معروفة, وحلولها معروفة...ايه اللى ناقص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ** 
> *


*الناقص إن الفاشل يمشى ويجئ غيره عن طريق التغيير السلمى

*


> * احنا لسه بنصرخ, والصراخ فى حد ذاته شئ جميل, بس لازم يكون مرحلة مش هدف
> هدفى انى اغير من نفسى؟ هدفى انى انقذ الجيل اللى جاي؟ يبقى لازم ابقى انانى وانجح واغمض عيني عن اي حد ممكن انه يكون سبب فى تعطل نجاحى
> 
> الفرق بيننا وبين الباقى انهم بيعملوا...احنا لسه بنصرخ
> ** 
> *


* 
عندكم الحكم الرشيد وعندنا للأسف حكم الفرد 
عندكم حكم ديمقراطى حقيقى
وعندنا حكم ديمقراطى فقط على الورق
وإنتخابات مزيفة
وغير إلكترونيه
الأهم من هذا كله أننا حضارة قديمة
وهم بدون حضارات قديمة ولا إنجازات تاريخية فارقة مثلنا 

*



> *بس اول ما الاوروبي يحس ان الحكومة بتمثل  خطر شخصى عليه بيتم سحب الثقة عنها فورا واختيار حكومة جديدة تعمل لمصلحته  الشخصية حتى لو على حساب مصالح الآخرين.
> **
> *


*أنتم هناك تحكمكم حكومات  مدنية ودساتير محترمة وآخر الحكومات العسكرية والفاشية والنازية فى أوروبا   الغربية كانت أيام موسولينى فى إيطاليا وهتلر فى المانيا وفرانكو فى  اسبانيا أما نحن فتحكمنا حكومات بوليسية يرأسها عسكريين
أولهم ناصر وآخرهم مبارك
فمن هو اللذى يمكن أن يسحب الثقة من الحكومة المصرية
للأسف لا يوجد أحد  

*



> * العالم الغربي لا يجبر حكوماته على شئ, هو بيعطي الحكومة ثقته وبعد كده يسيبها تعمل اللى عايزاه داخليا وخارجيا, علشان كده نادرا لما تلاقى حد فى اوروبا مهتم بالكلام عن السياسة زينا فى مصر.
> 
> 
> 
> بس اول ما الاوروبي يحس ان الحكومة بتمثل خطر شخصى عليه بيتم سحب الثقة عنها فورا واختيار حكومة جديدة تعمل لمصلحته الشخصية حتى لو على حساب مصالح الآخرين.
> ** 
> *


*أنتم هناك تحكمكم حكومات مدنية ودساتير محترمة وآخر الحكومات العسكرية والفاشية والنازية فى أوروبا  الغربية كانت أيام موسولينى فى إيطاليا وهتلر فى المانيا وفرانكو فى اسبانيا أما نحن فتحكمنا حكومات بوليسية يرأسها عسكريين
أولهم ناصر وآخرهم مبارك
فمن هو اللذى يمكن أن يسحب الثقة من الحكومة المصرية
للأسف لا يوجد أحد  


*


> * إزاي وصلوا للمرحلة دي؟ لانهم تغيروا
> وفيه فرق بين التغير, والتغيير
> التغير شئ بيتم طوعا وبياخد وقت لغاية مايترسب فى عقول الأجيال
> إنما التغيير بيكون فى انتظار معجزة, او ثورة, او شخص خرافى ينقذنا من مشاكلنا اللى فيها....واخد بالك من انتظار دي؟
> ** 
> *


*
للأسف عزيزى حمادو مفهومك خاطئ عن التغيير والتغير 
فالتغير هو نتيجة حتمية لعملية التغيير

*


> * اهو احنا بأه بنحلم بالتغيير, وليس بالتغير
> ** 
> *


*
نحن فى مصر نطالب سلميا بالتغيير فعليا وليس ذظريا 



*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هو العمل وزى ما قولت قبل كدا وأنا باتكلم عن الدروس الخصوصية مفيش غير العمل
> *العمل بجدية وموش بتهريج وسماجة زى ماحنا بنعمل*
> ...


*
أليس هذا هو ما خطه الكيبورد بتاعك عزيزتى اليمامة
هل إحنا اللى أوصلنا أنفسنا إلى ما نحن فيه أم هم حكامنا اللذين أوصلونا على مدى 60 عاما إلى هذا الوضع المزرى والمخجل وتجئين أنتى الآن لتقولين الصبر جميل ويلزمنا البطأ وفى التأنى السلامة.  

من أفسدوا على مدى "60" عاما لا بد من رحيلهم سلميا ويكفيهم طول هذه المدة. 

ويخطأ من يعتقد إن إصلاح منظومة واحدة فقط بهذا البطأ كافى لإصلاح النظام كله نحن لا ننشد رفا وترقيع ورفع شعار الإصلاح قادم لا محالة على العكس نحن ننشد حكم مدنى رشيد قائم على البناء الكامل بأساسات قوية ليرتفع البناء شامخا وهذا لن  يتأتى إلا بدستور محترم يوضع لصالح الشعب  وليس لصالح الحاكم وأسرته من بعده كما هو حال دستورنا الحالى الهزيل! 


*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> أليس هذا هو ما خطه الكيبورد بتاعك عزيزتى اليمامة
> هل إحنا اللى أوصلنا أنفسنا إلى ما نحن فيه أم هم حكامنا اللذين أوصلونا على مدى 60 عاما إلى هذا الوضع المزرى والمخجل وتجئين أنتى الآن لتقولين الصبر جميل ويلزمنا البطأ وفى التأنى السلامة.  
> 
> من أفسدوا على مدى "60" عاما لا بد من رحيلهم سلميا ويكفيهم طول هذه المدة. 
> 
> ويخطأ من يعتقد إن إصلاح منظومة واحدة فقط بهذا البطأ كافى لإصلاح النظام كله نحن لا ننشد رفا وترقيع ورفع شعار الإصلاح قادم لا محالة على العكس نحن ننشد حكم مدنى رشيد قائم على البناء الكامل بأساسات قوية ليرتفع البناء شامخا وهذا لن  يتأتى إلا بدستور محترم يوضع لصالح الشعب  وليس لصالح الحاكم وأسرته من بعده كما هو حال دستورنا الحالى الهزيل! 
> 
> 
> *


صباح الخير دكتور جمال

للأسف سيدى...حضرتك لم تحسن فهم كلامى...
أما وبخصوص قصة هم اللى أوصلونا.......دى
فدا كمان موش صحيح تماماً
المسئولية مشتركة
والحكومة مجموعة واحنا قوة..
واحنا مابنعملش اللى علينا..معظمنا..
وأنا فى كلامى موش باوجه لحضرتك أى معنى
أو لغيرك بالتحديد
أنا باتكلم على الواقع الوظيفى والمهنى فى مصر
ودا أنا لمسته
شكراً..

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

سيدتى بعد صباح النور بالله عليكى لا تأخذينى معك فى تلك الدوائر المغلقة وتلقين اللوم على "الواقع الوظيفى والمهنى فى مصر" من هو اللذى أوصلنا إلى ذلك "الواقع الوظيفى والمهنى فى مصر" الراعى أم الرعية أهو الأب فى بيته أم هو الأبن المسئول عنه أبيه وبعد أبيه تجئ أمه والأفضل أن نقول المسئولية المشتركة للأب والأم معا  .... كم هو مؤلم أن تتغيرى فجأه هكذا ألست أنتى تلك اليمامة وراء تشجيعى على فكرتك فى جمع جميع موضوعاتى فى المنتدى عن "التغيير" فى موسوعة واحدة والتى أيضا قمتى بتنفيذها مشكورة وبمجرد ترقيتك الحديثة لوظيفة مراقب فى التعليم جعلكى تنحازى هكذا إلى الجانب اللذى أفسد طوال 30 عاما وفجأة دخل الأمر كله فى عباءة "الواقع الوظيفى والمهنى فى مصر" رامية إلى عرض البحر نتائج التحليل السببى الجذرى وناسية أننا شعب إذا صلح راعينا كراعى رشيد صلح معه الشعب وللأسف إذا فسد الراعى فسد الشعب كله بصالحه وطالحه لأنها هى البيئة واللتى هى مسئولية الراعى قبل أن تكون مسئولية الرعية هل التلميذ فى فصله هو اللذى سيصلح حال مدرسه أم أن هذه مسئولية الراعى؟! عزيزتى المراقب التعليمى !  


وأنا من ناحيتى أفضل أن نقفل هذا الجدال بيننا طالما أننا لن نصل إلى "حل وسط ومرضى لطرفينا "  

فأنتى تبغين الإصلاح على يد من أفسدوا!  

وأنا عكسك تماما أريد التغيير الرشيد والإصلاح الرشيد عن طريق إقصاء من أفسدوا !


وتلك الصور المعبرة تؤكد ما جال فى خاطرى 
 وأنا أختم مشاركتى هذه
 والتى وجدتها بكتابة

_They will not_
_ never meet each_ 
_ other in_ 
_ the same environment_

----------


## د. أمل

> *والله يا هيثم أنا بنى آدم أنانى فى نقاط كتيرة جدا
> منها حب النجاح...يعني لو قلت لى تنجح يا أحمد ولا تقعد جنب أخوك تواسيه على فشله
> أقولك أحط أخويا تحت رجلى علشان أنجح, لان نجاحى معناه نجاح عائلة بكاملها
> 
> 
> 
> احنا لسه بنصرخ, والصراخ فى حد ذاته شئ جميل, بس لازم يكون مرحلة مش هدف
> هدفى انى اغير من نفسى؟ هدفى انى انقذ الجيل اللى جاي؟ يبقى لازم ابقى انانى وانجح واغمض عيني عن اي حد ممكن انه يكون سبب فى تعطل نجاحى
> 
> ...





     الأخ الكريم " حمادو " ..

          أحييك على معرفتك الجيدة بنفسك ..

 و أنك بتعترف بأنانيتك ..

   لأنى للأسف أعرف كتير جداً من الأنانيين .. لكنهم يرفضون الإقرار بذلك ..

  بل على العكس .. بيضغطوا على اللى داسوا عليه زيادة و يحملوه كل المسؤوليات اللى تنصلوا منها و حتى مسؤولية أنانيتهم ..

   عزيزى حمادو ..

   أخوك مش فاشل .. لكن كان ممكن تكون فرصته لسة ما جاتش ..

  لكن إنت دست عليه و ضيعت له كل الفرص .. بدل ما تساعده زى ما قال الدكتور جمال ..

  و لعلمك الأنانى عمره ما بيرضى أبداً .. 

و يا عزيزى .. 

  مفيش حد أنانى بيعمل غير لنفسه فقط .. يعنى بلاش حكاية إنقاذ الجيل اللى جاى  دى ..

 أى جيل تتحدث عنه .. الجيل الألمانى اللى جاى  و لا تقصد أولادك إنت فقط ..

 ما هو أكيد مش حتنقذ حد فى مصر من وراء أعالى البحار ..

    أعذرنى .. لم أنوِ المشاركة أبداً ..

 لكن كلامك استفزنى و آلمنى كثيراً ..


      أحمد الله تعالى أنى لا أحمل ذرة أنانية .. و أقسم بالله أن الله تعالى قد أوصلنى لقمة النجاح التى يغبطنى عليها الكثيرون .. فالحمد لله على نعمته و فضله ..



 كل سنة و أنتم طيبين ..

----------


## اليمامة

> الأخ الكريم " حمادو " ..
> 
>           أحييك على معرفتك الجيدة بنفسك ..
> 
>  و أنك بتعترف بأنانيتك ..
> 
>    لأنى للأسف أعرف كتير جداً من الأنانيين .. لكنهم يرفضون الإقرار بذلك ..
> 
>   بل على العكس .. بيضغطوا على اللى داسوا عليه زيادة و يحملوه كل المسؤوليات اللى تنصلوا منها و حتى مسؤولية أنانيتهم ..
> ...


أنا رأيى الشخصى يا داو داو إن حمادو لم يكن يقصد الأنانية بالمعنى دا..
الحقيقة لم تستوقفنى تلك العبارة من ضمن كل ما قيل فى المداخلة لأننى فهمتها إجمالاً كترميز للقيمة القصوى للعمل وإستنفار الذات..
يعنى يا داوداو لو الحى اللى أنا ساكنة فيه مثلاً نجاته أو حياته متوقفة على حياة إبنى مثلا أو أخويا أو أنا تفتكرى هاعمل ايه؟
هاضحى بابنى علشان الناس كلها التانية تعيش..
المنطق العاطفى اللى موش فى محله هو الخطأ...
وكمان الإنسان الحقيقى اللى يستحق الإسم دا أو الصفة دى يا داو موش ممكن يتحطم بسهولة..ربنا خلقة بدقه متناهية معجزة بتخليه كائن فريد لا يستسلم لخور الإرادة أو السحق..
أما وبالنسبة لحمادو كشخص فأعتقد أنه ليس بأنانى بعد لقاء بوكى وما عرفناه عنه...هذا إستدراك حيث وجدت أننا تعاملنا مع عبارته بتوصيف شخصى وليس كمعنى عام وخاصة أن باقى مداخلته فسرت ما يقصده..وهى بالفعل تنقل معانى رائعة خالية من الأنانيةتماماً..
تحياتى

----------


## حمادو

> *للأسف عزيزى حمادو
> الأفضل أن
> **أمد يدى لأخى ونشق 
> طريقنا معا سويا
> فنجاحكم سويا
> هو نجاح مضاعف للأسرة
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*دكتور جمال العزيز...واحشنى يا راجل

مفهومى للفرق بين التغير والتغيير مأخوذ من أنيس منصور فى كتابه الذين هاجروا, وأيضا فى كتاب الكاتب السياسي الألمانى المخضرم بيتر شول لاتور Peter Scholl-Latour فى كتابه الأكثر من رائع الذى يمكن ترجمة عنوانه "أكاذيب فى الأرض المقدسة Luegen im Heiligen Land "


وأعترف لك بصحة ما وردته حضرتك فيما يخص إدارة الجودة بنظام 6 sigma المبنى على DMAIC



بس إيه قصة حكومتكم وحكومتنا دي؟*

----------


## اليمامة

> سيدتى بعد صباح النور بالله عليكى لا تأخذينى معك فى تلك الدوائر المغلقة وتلقين اللوم على "الواقع الوظيفى والمهنى فى مصر" من هو اللذى أوصلنا إلى ذلك "الواقع الوظيفى والمهنى فى مصر" الراعى أم الرعية أهو الأب فى بيته أم هو الأبن المسئول عنه أبيه وبعد أبيه تجئ أمه والأفضل أن نقول المسئولية المشتركة للأب والأم معا  .... كم هو مؤلم أن تتغيرى فجأه هكذا ألست أنتى تلك اليمامة وراء تشجيعى على فكرتك فى جمع جميع موضوعاتى فى المنتدى عن "التغيير" فى موسوعة واحدة والتى أيضا قمتى بتنفيذها مشكورة وبمجرد ترقيتك الحديثة لوظيفة مراقب فى التعليم جعلكى تنحازى هكذا إلى الجانب اللذى أفسد طوال 30 عاما وفجأة دخل الأمر كله فى عباءة "الواقع الوظيفى والمهنى فى مصر" رامية إلى عرض البحر نتائج التحليل السببى الجذرى وناسية أننا شعب إذا صلح راعينا كراعى رشيد صلح معه الشعب وللأسف إذا فسد الراعى فسد الشعب كله بصالحه وطالحه لأنها هى البيئة واللتى هى مسئولية الراعى قبل أن تكون مسئولية الرعية هل التلميذ فى فصله هو اللذى سيصلح حال مدرسه أم أن هذه مسئولية الراعى؟! عزيزتى المراقب التعليمى !  
> 
> 
> وأنا من ناحيتى أفضل أن نقفل هذا الجدال بيننا طالما أننا لن نصل إلى "حل وسط ومرضى لطرفينا "  
> 
> فأنتى تبغين الإصلاح على يد من أفسدوا!  
> 
> وأنا عكسك تماما أريد التغيير الرشيد والإصلاح الرشيد عن طريق إقصاء من أفسدوا !
> 
> ...


موش عارفة أقولك إيه يا دكتور
تعبتنى!!
حضرتك بتتصور الأفكار عن الناس وبتنقلها على العام وبتلصقها بيهم كمان
موش معقول هاقعد أدافع عن نفسى وأشخصن الأمور بالطريقة دى..
إفهم ما يحلو لك يا سيدى..
تحياتى...

----------


## حمادو

> الأخ الكريم " حمادو " ..
> 
>           أحييك على معرفتك الجيدة بنفسك ..
> 
>  و أنك بتعترف بأنانيتك ..
> 
>    لأنى للأسف أعرف كتير جداً من الأنانيين .. لكنهم يرفضون الإقرار بذلك ..
> 
>   بل على العكس .. بيضغطوا على اللى داسوا عليه زيادة و يحملوه كل المسؤوليات اللى تنصلوا منها و حتى مسؤولية أنانيتهم ..
> ...


*الأخت العزيزة داو داو

كتبت رد مطول على حضرتك بس للاسف حدث خلل فى الانترنت اكسبلورر وضاع الرد

يقر الكثير من علماء إدارة الموارد البشرية ان الأنانية الفردية فى السعي وراء النجاح قد تؤدي بالضرورة لنجاح المجتمع ككل, ولهم فى الصين واليابان, وحاليا الهند, اعظم الأمثلة على تلك النظرية.
وهذه الأنانية لا تتعارض مطلقا مع مساعدة الغير والتكافل الإجتماعى, بل بالعكس الإنسان السوى الساعى للنجاح والحاصد له تجديه أكثر الناس حرصا على مساعدة غيره للوصول للنجاح المنشود, لانه ذاق بنفسه طعم وحلاوة النجاح ولهذا يريد للاخرين أن يستمتعوا معه.

تعالى نأخذ الهند على سبيل المثال ... وأرجو من الدكتور جمال أن يساعدنى فى شرح تلك النظرية الهندية نظرا لاقامته فى الهند لفترة طويلة ... قاموا بما يمكن ان نسميه باللغة العربية "النقاط المضيئة أو الدوائر المضيئة" وهى إختيار أفراد فى تخصصات معينة وعزلهم عن باقى المجتمع الفقير الجاهل الساعى دائما وراء الخرافات, وإستثمار الأموال فيهم حتى يصلوا للنجاح.
والنتيجة؟ تحصد الهند كمجتمع الآن أولى ثمرات هذا النجاح الفردي.

مثال تانى؟
تخيلي معايا مثلا أخوكي...كان عنده امتحان وماذاكرش, ويوم الامتحان ماراحش أصلا
يوم نتيجته كان وراكي انتى امتحان, هو جاي من برا متضايق وبيزعق وبيقول انا اتظلمت وضحكوا عليا وسقطونى وتآمروا عليا العملاء الكلاب الخونة وما إلى آخره من اتهامات.
انتى بأه هاتعملى ايه معاه؟ هاتقعدى جنبه وتقولى له آه فعلا ظلموك؟ ولا هاتغمضى عينك عنه وعن مشكلته علشان تنجحى فى اختبارك؟
بالنسبة لك لما تغمضى عينك عنه انسانة ساعية للنجاح, بالنسبة لاخوكي انتى نموذج الأنانية المطلقة

والنجاح هنا مش شرط يكون نجاح مادي, ممكن يكون نجاح معنوي, دنيوي, ديني...بس فى النهاية أول ما بتوصلى للنجاح دا بتمدى إيدك أول ما تمديها لأخوكي تساعديه لانك دقتى حلاوة النجاح دا.


أشكرك على تنبيهي إنى باتكلم من وراء أعالى البحار, بس عادة أنا لما باكتب فى أبناء مصر باعتبرنى وسطنا مش من وراء أعالى البحار.



حاجة كمان كنت عايز أقولها للدكتور جمال
دكتور جمال العزيز...مش معنى ان حضرتك تؤمن بأن التغيير لازم يجي من فوق, وحد تانى يؤمن ان التغيير محتاج يجي من تحت, ان فيه تعارض
بالعكس دا ممكن يكون تكامل يصب فى النهاية لمصلحة الجميع
إنما اننا نقعد طول الوقت نتناقش ونحاول اثبات صحة رأينا على طول الخط!!! دا هايستنفذ كل الطاقة المتاحة عندنا وهاينفر الآخرين منا, وفى النهاية مش هانوصل لحل
وأنا متأكد أن حضرتك أول الناس اللى عايزه تعمل حاجة بجد, واللى فعلا بتعمل


الأخت الفاضلة ندى
أشكرك جدا على ردك وإيضاحك وجهة نظرى للاخت داو داو...وهو رد أعتز به جدا



خالص التحية للجميع
ويارب الرد دا مايقعش هو كمان*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *دكتور جمال العزيز...واحشنى يا راجل
> 
> مفهومى للفرق بين التغير والتغيير مأخوذ من أنيس منصور فى كتابه الذين هاجروا, وأيضا فى كتاب الكاتب السياسي الألمانى المخضرم بيتر شول لاتور Peter Scholl-Latour فى كتابه الأكثر من رائع الذى يمكن ترجمة عنوانه "أكاذيب فى الأرض المقدسة Luegen im Heiligen Land "
> 
> 
> وأعترف لك بصحة ما وردته حضرتك فيما يخص إدارة الجودة بنظام 6 sigma المبنى على DMAIC
> 
> 
> 
> بس إيه قصة حكومتكم وحكومتنا دي؟*



عزيزى حمادو
Guten abend

أولا:* التغير والتغيير*
إذا كان هو أنيس منصور فما المانع أن أكون جمال الشربينى الخبير الدولى فى تحليل المشاكل من جذورها وأنا متأكد أنيس منصور لا يلم بهذا التخصص ولا يعرف له طريقا وهو يستطيع أن يكتب وأنا أستطيع أرسم كاريكاتيرات بوزن الكتب التى كتبها أنيس وما علينا أنت علمى ولا أدبى حتى أقرب إليك مفهوم التغيير والتغير

الجنين فى رحم أمه يتغير  شكله ووزنه  نتيجة للغذاء الذى تتناوله أمه ويتغير  حجم بطن الأم تبعا لزيادة حجم الجنين والتغيير الذى حدث للأم مرجعه هوعملية الحمل الطبيعية نتيجة للعلاقة الزوجية بين الزوج والزوجة (فعل أو عملية حدثت بين الزوجين).

المادة يتغير حالها من الحاله السائلة liquid state إلى الحالة الجامدة solid state  بالتبريد وهذا التغيير يسمى  الجمودية solidification 

ونخلص من ذلك أن التغير هو ناتج أو نتاج  لعملية التغيير 

والله لا يغير (أى يبارك للقوم فى عملية التغيير) ما بقوم إلا فى حالة واحدة فقط وهى أن ينفذ ويبدأ القوم بأنفسهم عملية التغيير


 

ثانيا: *حكومتكم وحكومتنا*
من أين لى أن أعرف هل أنت ألمانى مثل أخى الأكبر الألمانى سمير الشربينى والذى يقيم فى هامبورج ؟ أم أنك مصرى مقيم فى المانيا ؟

وأنا أفترضت إنك ألمانى فمن هنا جاءت حكاية  *حكومتكم وحكومتنا*

----------


## طائر الشرق

بص يا احمد مش مختلف معاك ان النهضة او التطور لازم يبدأو من افراد الشعب , لكن الفرد او المجموعة من غير دعم رسمى هايبقى عملهم تافه ومالوش قيمة داخل الوطن , يمكن من اساسيات ادارة النظام هو الاعتماد على المؤسسات وادارة المؤسسات دى بخطط طويلة المدى .
مهما جمعت افراد بيعملوا ويجتهدوا يفضل عملهم بدون فايدة طالما ما اخدش الدعم الرسمى من الدولة ,فما بالك لما يكون الدعم الرسمى دا للتدمير والهدم , الدولة والنظام بقت اهم سماتها الاساسية إرجاع البلد للتخلف وعصور الظلام عشان الناس ما تفكرش ولا تقول عايزين وعايزين ,كفاية انهم وصلونا للدرجة اللى بقينا فيها نشحت الحياة وبقينا بره مالناش لاكرامة ولا عزة ولاحد بيقفلنا انتباه .
لو عايز الحق يا أحمد حتى انانيتك بالمعنى اللى انت قصدته مش هاتفيد حد غيرك ولا هتدى لحد نهضة الا ليك طالما كان كل دا بعيد عن ايد المؤسسة ,احنا دلوقتى بقينا بننجح من غي تدخل الدولة وبمجرد ما تحط الدولة ايدها عشان تساعدك كل حاجة تتهد وتفشل و كفاية الاقتصاد اللى اتباع والمجتمع اللى قيمه وعاداته بدأوا يمحوها باستيكة من قلوبنا وعقولنا , هى دى كانت حياتنا من سنين من ايام زمان كنا قوة ومجد ودلوقتى بقينا فين ؟ بقينا وطن شعبه تحت الارض وبيتهان من اسفل السافلين.
ماحدش ينكر ان التغيير لازم يبدأ من الطرفين لكن لما اهم طرف وهو الطرف الرسمى يبقى هو العدو الاول للنهضة والتغيير يبقى مفيش نجاح , وهاتفضل طول حياتك تدور على مين يدلك على السبيل ,’ التغيير لازم يبدأ فعلا بأنك تطرد جذور الشر والتخلف من الوطن عشان تبدأ النهضة بإيادى عايزة تساعد وبعقول بتفكر لمصلحة البلد , لكن انك تبدأ النهضة وسايب جذور الشيطان يبقى هاتفضل محلك سر. 
بالمناسبة دا رابع رد اكتبه وكل مرة ما يوصلش
 :36 1 38:

----------


## د. أمل

> *الأخت العزيزة داو داو
> 
> كتبت رد مطول على حضرتك بس للاسف حدث خلل فى الانترنت اكسبلورر وضاع الرد
> 
> يقر الكثير من علماء إدارة الموارد البشرية ان الأنانية الفردية فى السعي وراء النجاح قد تؤدي بالضرورة لنجاح المجتمع ككل, ولهم فى الصين واليابان, وحاليا الهند, اعظم الأمثلة على تلك النظرية.
> وهذه الأنانية لا تتعارض مطلقا مع مساعدة الغير والتكافل الإجتماعى, بل بالعكس الإنسان السوى الساعى للنجاح والحاصد له تجديه أكثر الناس حرصا على مساعدة غيره للوصول للنجاح المنشود, لانه ذاق بنفسه طعم وحلاوة النجاح ولهذا يريد للاخرين أن يستمتعوا معه.
> 
> تعالى نأخذ الهند على سبيل المثال ... وأرجو من الدكتور جمال أن يساعدنى فى شرح تلك النظرية الهندية نظرا لاقامته فى الهند لفترة طويلة ... قاموا بما يمكن ان نسميه باللغة العربية "النقاط المضيئة أو الدوائر المضيئة" وهى إختيار أفراد فى تخصصات معينة وعزلهم عن باقى المجتمع الفقير الجاهل الساعى دائما وراء الخرافات, وإستثمار الأموال فيهم حتى يصلوا للنجاح.
> والنتيجة؟ تحصد الهند كمجتمع الآن أولى ثمرات هذا النجاح الفردي.
> ...




     الأخ العزيز أو الإبن العزيز " حمادو"


            أود أن أذكرك أنك أنت من وصفت نفسك " بالأنانية فى نقاط كتيرة جداً " ..

 لكن ما أزعجنى التعبير الذى ذكرته بأن تضع أخيك تحت رجلك فى سبيل النجاح ..

  و هذا التعبير غير منطبق على الأمثلة التى ذكرتها فى مشاركتك الأخيرة .. سواء المثل الخاص بالهند أو بالأخ الذى لم يذهب للإمتحان ..

  فمن المحتمل أن يكون خانك التعبير مع السرعة فى الكتابة ..

  و مع احترامى لعلماء إدارة المواد البشرية فى إقرار بعض الأنانية الفردية .. فكلامهم يحتمل الخطأ قبل الصواب .. إذا ما قارناه بحديث سيد المرسلين صلى الله عليه و سلم : " لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه " ..

  يعنى نتذوق النجاح مع بعض .. مش أركن أخويا لما أشوف حالى الأول .. 

و أنا صحيح كنت بأوجه لك الكلام لكن كنت أقصد الأنانية عموماً مش أنت بالذات ..


  عزيزى " حمادو " ..

   كلمة أنانى دى معناها سىء جداً جداً جداً .. مش بسهولة كده تقولها على نفسك ..


   و  أعتذر على تجاوزى و على انفعالى .. 

  لكن حقيقى آلمتنى جداً الجملة التى ذكرتها .. 







      عزيزتى  " ندى " ..

        آسفة خرجت عن سياق موضوعك .. 

  و أعتقد أنك فهمتى ما أقصده من ردى على الأخ العزيز حمادو فى الأعلى ..


      تحياتى لكم جميعاً ..

----------


## اليمامة

> الأخ العزيز أو الإبن العزيز " حمادو"
> 
> 
>             أود أن أذكرك أنك أنت من وصفت نفسك " بالأنانية فى نقاط كتيرة جداً " ..
> 
>  لكن ما أزعجنى التعبير الذى ذكرته بأن تضع أخيك تحت رجلك فى سبيل النجاح ..
> 
>   و هذا التعبير غير منطبق على الأمثلة التى ذكرتها فى مشاركتك الأخيرة .. سواء المثل الخاص بالهند أو بالأخ الذى لم يذهب للإمتحان ..
> 
> ...


صدقينى يا داوداو 
أنت على الرحب والسعة دائماً..
لا داعى أبداً للإعتذار
لا إعتذار بيننا
مودتى وإحترامى..

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> بص يا احمد مش مختلف معاك ان النهضة او التطور لازم يبدأو من افراد الشعب , لكن الفرد او المجموعة من غير دعم رسمى هايبقى عملهم تافه ومالوش قيمة داخل الوطن , يمكن من اساسيات ادارة النظام هو الاعتماد على المؤسسات وادارة المؤسسات دى بخطط طويلة المدى .
> مهما جمعت افراد بيعملوا ويجتهدوا يفضل عملهم بدون فايدة طالما ما اخدش الدعم الرسمى من الدولة ,فما بالك لما يكون الدعم الرسمى دا للتدمير والهدم , الدولة والنظام بقت اهم سماتها الاساسية إرجاع البلد للتخلف وعصور الظلام  عشان الناس ما تفكرش ولا تقول عايزين وعايزين ,كفاية انهم وصلونا للدرجة اللى بقينا فيها نشحت الحياة وبقينا بره  مالناش لاكرامة ولا عزة ولاحد بيقفلنا انتباه .
> لو عايز الحق يا أحمد حتى انانيتك بالمعنى اللى انت قصدته مش هاتفيد حد غيرك  ولا هتدى لحد نهضة الا ليك طالما كان كل دا بعيد عن ايد المؤسسة  ,احنا دلوقتى بقينا بننجح من غي تدخل الدولة وبمجرد ما تحط الدولة ايدها عشان تساعدك كل حاجة تتهد وتفشل و كفاية الاقتصاد اللى اتباع والمجتمع اللى قيمه وعاداته بدأوا يمحوها باستيكة من قلوبنا وعقولنا , هى دى كانت حياتنا من سنين من ايام زمان كنا قوة ومجد ودلوقتى بقينا فين ؟ بقينا وطن شعبه تحت الارض وبيتهان من اسفل السافلين.
> ماحدش ينكر ان التغيير لازم يبدأ من الطرفين لكن لما اهم طرف وهو الطرف الرسمى يبقى هو العدو الاول للنهضة والتغيير يبقى مفيش نجاح , وهاتفضل طول حياتك تدور على مين يدلك على السبيل ,’ التغيير لازم يبدأ فعلا بأنك تطرد جذور الشهر والتخلف من الوطن عشان تبدأ النهضة بإيادى عايزة تساعد وبعقول بتفكر لمصلحة البلد , لكن انك تبدأ النهضة وسايب جذور الشيطان  يبقى هاتفضل محلك سر.
> 
> بالمناسبة دا رابع رد اكتبه وكل مرة ما يوصلش


وصل هذه المرة
إييهه العقل ده كله الواحد بيفرح لما يشوف البذور اللي زرعها بدأ  :8 1 222:   *خضارها* :8 1 222:  يغطي المنتدي
مشاركة ممتازة مرشحة لجائزة أحسن مشاركة في قاعة المناقشات

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> 
> *تعالى نأخذ الهند على سبيل المثال ... وأرجو من الدكتور جمال أن يساعدنى فى شرح تلك النظرية الهندية نظرا لاقامته فى الهند لفترة طويلة ... قاموا بما يمكن ان نسميه باللغة العربية "النقاط المضيئة أو الدوائر المضيئة" وهى إختيار أفراد فى تخصصات معينة وعزلهم عن باقى المجتمع الفقير الجاهل الساعى دائما وراء الخرافات, وإستثمار الأموال فيهم حتى يصلوا للنجاح.
> والنتيجة؟ تحصد الهند كمجتمع الآن أولى ثمرات هذا النجاح الفردي.
> *
> 
> *


*
*أنا لم أسمع عن "النقاط المضيئة أو الدوائر المضيئة" (أرجوك مزيد من الإيضاح عنها أريد مصطلحات بغير العربية)
 ولكننى لمدة أربع سنين عايشت فى الهند التجربة الناجحة التى أوصلت الهند إلى دولة تصدر عقولها لدول الخليج العربى وبريطانيا وكندا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وبدأت هذه التجربة الناجحة بعد خروج الإحتلال البريطانى من الهند فى عام 1947 وهاهى الهند تقترب من أن تكون دولة عظمى فى عام 2020 
هذه التجربة الناجحة والمستمرة حتى الآن هى تواجد المعهد الهندى للتقنية (التكنولوجيا) فى شمال وشرق وغرب وجنوب ووسط الهند خمسة معاهد تقام فى أماكن بعيدة عن الإزدحام  بالقرب من الريف وبعيدا عن ضجيج وضوضاء وصخب المدن الكبيرة والمعهد الذى تخرجت فيه كان فى شرق الهند*
**  Indian Institute of Technology,** Kharagpur,** West Bengal, India*
* 
* 

*

*



> * Indian Institutes of Technology - History* 
> 
> 
> India in the late 1940s, having just won independence through a  non-violent and grass roots movement, was building a democratic nation  that would provide all its citizens with the equal opportunities
> In 1946, a committee was setup to explore setting up technical  institutes of higher education for post-war industrial development of  India and based on recommendation of the Sarkar Committee, the first 
> 
> Indian Institute of Technology was born in May 1950 in Kharagpur, West  Bengal at the site of Hijli Detention camp. Four other campuses were  subsequently founded at Bombay (1958), Madras (1959), Kanpur (1960) and  Delhi (1961). In 1995, a sixth campus at Guwahati was added and most  recently in 2001, a seventh campus was established by upgrading Roorkee  University, one of India's oldest engineering institutions, into an IIT
> 
> 
> Today, IIT offers undergraduate, integrated postgraduate and  postgraduate degrees in over 25 different engineering, technology and  business/management disciplines


*

*واعتمدت هذه التجربة الناجحة على منح الطلبة الممتازين  (كريمة الهند) الملتحقين بهذه المعاهد على منح مالية وإقامة مجانية فى حرم  هذه المعاهد وهذا الحرم مزود بسكن هيئة التدريس وبمستشفى المعهد وسوق  المعهد وملاعب المعهد وكانت وسيلة إنتقال الطلبة وهيئة التدريس هى الدراجة  (البسكليته صناعة الهند) والتى بدأت بها ثم أشتريت موتوسيكل (أيضا صناعة  الهند) وبعدها غار منى أستاذى وأشترى فسبا (إيطالى ولكن صناعة الهند) وكانت  الدراسة للهنود فى المرحلة الجامعية تعتمد على التدريب العملى فى الصيف  والشتاء ومن ثم كان الطالب قبل تخرجه يعلم جيدا مكان عمله داخل الهند أو  إلى أى دولة سيكمل دراسته العليا فيها والمهم هذه المعاهد كانت فى الأصل  منح من دول كالإتحاد السوفييتى وغيرها  ويكفيك فخرا عندما يعلم الآخرون إنك  من خريجين الـــ IIT 
ويقولون أوه  IIT   أنها الأفضل فى الهند


فهل الـــ IIT  هى "النقاط المضيئة أو الدوائر المضيئة"التى تتحدث عنها عزيزى حمادو؟!*

** 




*

----------


## طائر الشرق

هل احنا فعلا صادقين فى اتباع النبى؟

يمكن دا سؤال مهم جدا فى رمضان انك تقدر تحدد اجابته وإن تبقى صادق مع نفسك وتسألها , رمضان وفى غير رمضان بيحتاج من الشخص المسلم انه يتبع النبى لاقصى درجة خصوصا ان كل شواهد النجاح للمسلمين كان طريقها الوحيد هو اتباع النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم.
حتى السيرة بتحكى كدا سواء فى غزوة احد ومخالفة الرماة لاوامر النبى , وقصة الغزوة التى فشل المسلمين فى النصر بيها حتى تذكروا انهم نسيوا السواك وكتب لهم النصر بعد قيامهم بسنة السواك, حتى فى بعض الامور اللى بيعتبرها بعض الماديين تافهة يجب علينا اتباع النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم بشرط ان يكون الاتباع خالص النية لله عز وجل, لكن المشكلة اللى احنا عايشنها اننا بقين نسفه اوامر وافعال فعلها النبى بحجة انها ما بقتش تصلح للزمان والمكان اللى احنا فيه ودا للاسف نسف لمبادئ وقواعد الاسلام .
المسلم إمر انه يتبع النبى فى كل خطوة وفى كل اوامره  لكن احنا فى الوقت الحالى بقينا عايزين اسلام تفصيل ناخد امر من هنا وامر من هناك وامر ما يعجبنيش يبقى ولا كأنى سمعته ولو سمعته يبقى رجعى ومايصلحش .فهل احنا كمسلمين نصلح  اننا نكون اسباب لنصر الاسلام فى الوقت الحالى؟
سئل احد العلماء من قبل عن دعاء الحجاج والمعتمرين ببيت الله الحرام لماذا لايستجاب ويحرر الاقصى وبلاد المسلمين , اجابه الشيخ بأن الاخلاص  لله واتباع هدى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم منقوص لدى المسلمين ودا اهم اسباب الخزى للامة الاسلامية, يمكن الامة دايما ما انتصرتش بعدة اوعدد او عتاد بقدر ما انتصرت بايمانها وعقيدتها واتباعها لشرع الله واخلاصها فى سبيل الله.
فهل بعد كل دا ما نقدرش نحدد ايه السبب فى اللى الامة فيه دلوقت؟
حاجة اخيرة بقى 
فى غزوة احد  اربعين من الرماة هم اللى خالفوا امر النبى  فكان ماكان رغم وجود النبى,فما بالنا بحال امة لا يتعدى المطيع فيها لأوامر النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم واحد فى المئة من منها؟

معادلة صعبة اوى

----------


## اليمامة

> هل احنا فعلا صادقين فى اتباع النبى؟
> 
> يمكن دا سؤال مهم جدا فى رمضان انك تقدر تحدد اجابته وإن تبقى صادق مع نفسك وتسألها , رمضان وفى غير رمضان بيحتاج من الشخص المسلم انه يتبع النبى لاقصى درجة خصوصا ان كل شواهد النجاح للمسلمين كان طريقها الوحيد هو اتباع النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم.
> حتى السيرة بتحكى كدا سواء فى غزوة احد ومخالفة الرماة لاوامر النبى , وقصة الغزوة التى فشل المسلمين فى النصر بيها حتى تذكروا انهم نسيوا السواك وكتب لهم النصر بعد قيامهم بسنة السواك, حتى فى بعض الامور اللى بيعتبرها بعض الماديين تافهة يجب علينا اتباع النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم بشرط ان يكون الاتباع خالص النية لله عز وجل, لكن المشكلة اللى احنا عايشنها اننا بقين نسفه اوامر وافعال فعلها النبى بحجة انها ما بقتش تصلح للزمان والمكان اللى احنا فيه ودا للاسف نسف لمبادئ وقواعد الاسلام .
> المسلم إمر انه يتبع النبى فى كل خطوة وفى كل اوامره  لكن احنا فى الوقت الحالى بقينا عايزين اسلام تفصيل ناخد امر من هنا وامر من هناك وامر ما يعجبنيش يبقى ولا كأنى سمعته ولو سمعته يبقى رجعى ومايصلحش .فهل احنا كمسلمين نصلح  اننا نكون اسباب لنصر الاسلام فى الوقت الحالى؟
> سئل احد العلماء من قبل عن دعاء الحجاج والمعتمرين ببيت الله الحرام لماذا لايستجاب ويحرر الاقصى وبلاد المسلمين , اجابه الشيخ بأن الاخلاص  لله واتباع هدى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم منقوص لدى المسلمين ودا اهم اسباب الخزى للامة الاسلامية, يمكن الامة دايما ما انتصرتش بعدة اوعدد او عتاد بقدر ما انتصرت بايمانها وعقيدتها واتباعها لشرع الله واخلاصها فى سبيل الله.
> فهل بعد كل دا ما نقدرش نحدد ايه السبب فى اللى الامة فيه دلوقت؟
> حاجة اخيرة بقى 
> فى غزوة احد  اربعين من الرماة هم اللى خالفوا امر النبى  فكان ماكان رغم وجود النبى,فما بالنا بحال امة لا يتعدى المطيع فيها لأوامر النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم واحد فى المئة من منها؟
> ...


فعلاً يا هيثم معادلة صعبة
ودايما مداخلاتك بتعرينا
وبتكشفنا..
وهاتكلم من زاوية ما..
 قليل جداً منا اللى بيتبع السنة وبيكتفى بالفرض بصعوبة
دا لو كان لسه بيحافظ على الفرض..
ودا من ناحية العبادات
أما المعاملات فحدث ولا حرج
كله زى مانت قولت بقى موضة قديمة..
وحاجة موش كلاس ولا لارج خالص..
أنا باعترف إنى فى فترة من حياتى كنت باصلى الفرض من غير السنة
لأنى كنت باقول المهم الفرض
فكنت باتتكلم مع بابا وباحكيله
فقالى لأ..إنتى شبه مقتنعة إن الفرض أهم من السنة وممكن تكتفى بيه وتلغى السنة
كشفنى شوية
وقالى يا بنتى الفجر ركعتين سنة
الظهر ركعتين
العصر ركعتين
المغرب مفيش
العشا صليهم 3 موش هاقولك أكتر
صعبة؟
انتى لو صليتى السنة هاتبقى فى زيادة وبتخلى عندك رصيد نفسى
لو بيتصلى الفرض بالضبط
انتى معرضة لنقصان وإقصاء أحياناً وتأخير
إلحقى نفسك..
قولت لازم أجاهد نفسى..وأنفذ
والحمد لله
بجد فعلاً بقينا بنعمل الفرض بالعافية..
ربنا يستر يا هيثم ونفضل نعمل الفرض بدون نقصان..

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> معادلة صعبة اوى



معادلة صعبة اوى
هذه هى عنوان مشاركتى

هم يقولون الأب والإبن والروح القدس
ونحن نقول عنهم هم ثلاثيون
بينما نحن نقول الله ورسوله
وهم أكيد بيقولوا علينا ثنائيون
وفى كلتا الحالتين
الله والذى هو الرب
هو الأساس أليس كذلك
نعم هوالأساس لكل شئ
وإذا أغفلنا الأساس ضاع كل شئ
والقرآن وماجاء فيه هو الدستور
وما غير ذلك فهى عادات وسلوكيات
وشروحات لأساسيات ومبادئ للدين الإسلامى
وعدم الإلمام بهذه الأساسيات
هو تماماً مثل الشرخ الصغير الذى يؤدى فيما بعد
إلى الإنهيارالعظيم
وجاءت تلك الأساسيات كفروض ملزمة للمسلم
أليس ونحن نصلى هذه الفروض نذكر الرسول ونصلى عليه فى كل تشهداتنا
وماغيرها جاءت كسنن كزيادة فى محبتنا لرسول الله
وليست كل سنن الرسول واجبة التنفيذ
فمن أين لنا المسواك لنتسوك به
وإلا كنا تزوجنا كما تزوج الرسول
إتباعا لما فعله الرسول الكريم 
والرسول أولا وأخيرا هو بشر مثلنا
والرسول مات كما سنموت جميعا
ولكن الله الواحد الأحد هو الحى وهو الباقى
فلا تتركوا الأساسيات وتركزوا على الفرعيات
فأبداً ما كانت الفرعيات سببا فى الإنهيار الأعظم
هل علمتم أو شاهدتم إنهيار شجرة
بسبب كسر فرع من فروعها
تمسكوا بكتاب الله وما جاء فيه
ولا تتشعبواولا تتشتوا


وتذكروا دائما وأبداً 
أين أنتم من مما قاله الله سبحانه وتعالى
فى كتابه القرآن الكريم




> *وَٱعْتَصِمُواْ بِحَبْلِ ٱللَّهِ جَمِيعاً وَلاَ تَفَرَّقُواْ  وَٱذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَتَ ٱللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ* إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَآءً  فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَاناً  وَكُنْتُمْ عَلَىٰ شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِّنَ ٱلنَّارِ فَأَنقَذَكُمْ مِّنْهَا  كَذٰلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ ٱللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ 
> اآل عمران             103
> 
> إِلاَّ ٱلَّذِينَ تَابُواْ وَأَصْلَحُواْ *وَٱعْتَصَمُواْ بِٱللَّهِ  وَأَخْلَصُواْ دِينَهُمْ للَّهِ فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ مَعَ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ  وَسَوْفَ يُؤْتِ ٱللَّهُ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَجْراً عَظِيماً*
> االنساء               146
>  
>  *فَأَمَّا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِٱللَّهِ وَٱعْتَصَمُواْ بِهِ  فَسَيُدْخِلُهُمْ* فِي رَحْمَةٍ مِّنْهُ وَفَضْلٍ وَيَهْدِيهِمْ إِلَيْهِ  صِرَاطاً مُّسْتَقِيماً
> النساء               175
>  
> ...





_اللهم لك أخلصت النية فسامحنى إن أخطأت فيما قلت
وإن صدقت فيما قلت فهو منك وإن أخطأت فيه فمن نفسى والشيطان والعياذ بالله




_

----------


## طائر الشرق

> معادلة صعبة اوى
> هذه هى عنوان مشاركتى 
> هم يقولون الأب والإبن والروح القدس
> ونحن نقول عنهم هم ثلاثيون
> بينما نحن نقول الله ورسوله
> وهم أكيد بيقولوا علينا ثنائيون
> وفى كلتا الحالتين
> الله والذى هو الرب
> هو الأساس أليس كذلك
> ...


مفيش حاجة اسمها  فرعيات يا دكتور دى مسميات للإقلال من قيمة وقدر العمل المقصود , اسمها سنن ونوافل , لو افترضنا انها فرعيات غير واجبة التنفيذ لزيادتها كما تقول يبقى ايه بقى لزمة احاديث النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم وافعاله, الرسول بعث للاتباع فى قوله وفعله  وربنا بيقول(ما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه ومانهاكم عنه فانتهوا) يبقى ازاى بقى نقول انها فرعيات وكلام من دا.
بإجماع الائمة والفقهاء والعلماء النوافل والسنن شرعت لجبر او لاصلاح نواقص العبادة  فازاى نطلع نقول فرعيات ؟
وباجماع الامة ان التدين بالاسلام يستلزم الاتباع لمنهج القرآن والسنة المطهرة يبقى ازاى نقول سنن النبى فرعيات وهى مذكورة فى السنة المطهرة من احاديث وافعال ؟
مفيش  اى تعارض بين اوامر السنة مع اوامر القرآن الكريم وحتى لو حدث تضارب فاضرب بأمر السنة عرض الحائط لانه لم يأت من النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم
بخصوص المسواك متوافر عند اى عطار المهم بس النية تكون موجودة
وبخصوص زواج النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم  فالكل يعلم من الصغير للكبير ان زواج النبى من امهات المؤمنين كان تعليم وترسيخ لمبادئ الزواج السليم  والقرآن والسنة برضه هم اللى امرونا بالحد عند الاربعة فأى كلام تانى بعيد عن السنة والقرآن ومتعارض معاهم يبقى كلام فارغ ينداس بالنعال واى كلام يتعارض مع القرآن والسنة يبقى كلام  كفر وينداء بالقباقيب .
ثانيا بقى احنا ليه بنقصر اوامر السنة وافعال النبى على سنن ونوافل الفروض بنقصرها على سنن الصلاة وسنن الصوم والصدقة مع ان المقصود بيها أشمل وأعم  وعد وحاول تحصى ان استطعت , إماطة اذى - مساعدة عاجز - اعانة فقير - اصلاح بين الناس - اجتناب الغيبة والنميمة ألخ...... وعد لفين ما تقدر , كل الامور دى لما تذكر فى القرآن الكريم تفصيلا ولكنها ذكرت بالمعنى الاشمل والاعم للاسلام و السنة والحديث فسرها عشان تكون سنن وواجبات ,ولو على كلامك يا دكتور السواد السائد من المسلمين بيصلوا ويصوموا ويأدوا فروض الله  فليه ما جاش التمكين والانتصار بدون شك لان اداء الفرض ناقص الهيئة وغير مكتمل لشروط القبول ,فهل لما يجيلنا  منحة كدا من عند ربنا عن طريق سيدنا النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم عشان تصلح لنا الصلاة المكسرة والصوم المتبهدل وتنور قلوبنا للهداية  نروح نقول دى فرعيات؟ بيتهيألى يبقى  مالهاش لزمة العبادة اصلا طالما احنا حالنا كدا.
سؤال اخير يا دكتور جمال
هل احنا انت واثق ان صلاتنا او صيامنا مقبولين ؟ صلاتنا اللى كلها اكل وشرب وتفكير فى الستات والشغل والبيت والعيال والجيران والبلا الازرق دى تبقى مقبولة , وصلاة ابو بكر اللى كان خاشع متجه لربه وبيقول ان صلاته لن تقبل, يبقى ازاى تساوى بين د ودى؟
حاجة اخيرة كمان بقى عشان يبقى لك الامور واضحة
ماينفعش اسوى بين مين يعبد ثلاثة ومن يعبد الواحد ويلتزم بأمر رسول من الواحد
احنا عندنا رب واحد ورسول كريم يبلغ ما امر به 
لكن للاسف الغير عنده ثلاثة آلهة  وماعندوش رسول
يبقى ازاى نساوى بين الطرفين؟
 :36 9 5:

----------


## M!sS Roro

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

ده اول موضوع ادخله بعد غيابي الطويل .. 

موضوع رائع بجد .. 

وانا احييكي عليه يا اليمامه .. 

بس من ناحية الازوادجيه في رمضان .. !!

ليه مش بنسميها احترام لهذا الشهر الفضل وانتهاز الفرص لعمل الطاعات لان الاجر مضاعف في رمضان وابواب السماء مفتوحه ..
يعني الي ضايع طول السنه يجي رمضان ويبدا من جديد وممكن لما يخلص رمضان يحافظ على التغيير الي عمله .. 
رمضان هو باب التغيير .. في ناس تقدر وفي ناس ماتقدرش انها تلتزم .. ولذلك وضع لنا شهر فضيل لغسل الذنوب .. 
المفروض لا نلوم البشر على ازدواجيتهم في رمضان لان هذا من الطبيعه البشريه للانسانيه وكلنا خطائون ..
وبصراحه الحمدالله الحمدالله ان في ناس بتحس وبتخاف وبتكون عايزه انها تتغير وبتغير كل تصرفاتها في رمضان ..
خوفك من اليوم الي يجي ويبقى رمضان زيه زي اي شهر تاني .. مجرد رجيم للستات والرجاله .. !! .. 

اما من ناحية الساعة انا بسراحه استغربت جدا .. واترك الحديث بها لاصحاب البلد ..

تقبلي مروري .. 

وشكرا ليكي على الموضوع الجميل والعنوان عجبني اوي ..

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ماينفعش اسوى بين مين يعبد ثلاثة ومن يعبد الواحد ويلتزم بأمر رسول من الواحد
> احنا عندنا رب واحد ورسول كريم يبلغ ما امر به 
> لكن للاسف الغير عنده ثلاثة آلهة  وماعندوش رسول
> يبقى ازاى نساوى بين الطرفين؟



*عزيزى هيثم
من أين جئت بهذا الكلام بعاليه ؟؟؟؟!!!*

ألم تقرأ التالى
_اللهم لك أخلصت النية فسامحنى إن أخطأت فيما قلت_
_وإن صدقت فيما قلت فهو منك وإن أخطأت فيه فمن نفسى والشيطان والعياذ بالله_

----------


## اليمامة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
> 
> ده اول موضوع ادخله بعد غيابي الطويل .. 
> 
> موضوع رائع بجد .. 
> 
> وانا احييكي عليه يا اليمامه .. 
> 
> بس من ناحية الازوادجيه في رمضان .. !!
> ...


ريم..معقول؟
ازيك يا ريم..انتى فين؟
وبتغيبى ليه؟
كل سنة وانتى طيبة ويارب تكونى بخير
والحمد لله إن الموضوع عجبك وكمان العنوان..دراما بقى
ههههههههه
بصى يا ريم..أنا موش مختلفة معاكى لكن لابد من إعمال النية والإرادة
كل اللى قلتيه حلو..لكن تفتكرى بقى فيه همة؟
الموضوع بالطريقة اللى إنتى بتقوليها لطيف..
لكن موش دى الحقيقة..موش دا اللى بيحصل
اللى بيحصل بشع..ومتنوع جدا ً فى البشاعة
يعنى ناس موش بتكترث
وناس بتعمل حاجات ظاهرية
وناس مبتعملش خالص ويمكن بتزود العيار فى رمضان
وناس زى مانتى قولتى قليلين..
أنا معاكى بشرط إخلاص النية والصدق
وصدقينى مبدأ التعامل بالطريقة دى موش مريح مهما كان
لأنه فى النهاية مؤكد هايؤدى لنقص بمرور الوقت فى النية ..لأنها متذبذبة..
المفروض يار ريم رمضان هايزودنا...ودا معناه إننا عندنا أساس ومرجعية
إنما هنبدأ فى رمضان!!!!!!!1
صدقينى بانتهاء الشهر 
كله هايروح
يعنى اللى بيقرأ كل يوم آية..آية واحدة وباستمرار أفضل من اللى بيختم القرآن فى رمضان مرة واحدة فى السنة..فهمانى
الشىء اللى بيتعمل مفاجىء لغرض ما..صدقينى بيقع..وموش بيدوم إلا..
وإلا دى مهما لعدم التعميم..
نورتينى ونفسى أشوفك دايما معانا وفى كل قاعات المنتدى
مع خالص تحياتى..

----------


## طائر الشرق

*منقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــولة*
 :36 6 2: 

*وانا واقف على باب الـــــــحاره* 
*باشرب شاى وف ايدى سيجاره* 
*لابس كاجــــــــول فيرى نيولوك* 
*وعنيا عليها النــــــــــــــضاره* 
*واقف اشاكل خلق الــــــــــــــله* 
*وبعاكس بنت بصــــــــــــــفاره* 
*ضحكت ضحــــــــكه تهز قلوب* 
*انا قلت اهى غمزت ســــــناره* 
*والله يازهره انا دايـــــب فيكى* 
*اسمك ايه ؟ انا اسـمى سماره* 
*فجأه لقيته جــــــــــــاى عليا* 
*شخص طويل وكأنه عمــــاره* 
*قالى بتعمل ايه يا عنـــــــــيا* 
*فاكر ان دى يا ابنى شــطاره* 
*قلت له دخلك ايه يا زمـــــــيل* 
*قال لى دى اختى وادى اماره* 
*ايده بقت فى الجو بتـــــهوى* 
*قابلت راسى كأنـــــــها غاره* 
*راح الكاجــــــــول والنيولوك* 
*وكمان كســـــــر لى النضاره* 
*وقال لى انا هشرب من دمك* 
*وهقطر منــــــــــــه بقطاره* 
*وهاقطع من لــــــحمك كفته* 
*وهفرق على اهل الــــحاره* 
*الدنيا يا صاحبى دارت بــيا* 
*حوشنى ياعم حوشى يا جاره* 
*والناس كلها ضحكوا علـــيا* 
*وسابوه يضربنــــى بنشاره* 
*فكرت بسرعه ولقيـــــــتنى* 
*بجرى صاروخ وكمان طياره* 
*ومن يومها حلفت انا بــربى* 
*امشى فى حـــالى بكل جداره* 
*ولا اشاكل ناس وابعد عنهم* 
*ولا اعاكـــــس بنت بصفاره* 
*واغير من كل طــــــــباعى* 
*لا اشرب شاى ولاحتى سيجاره* 
*كلمة اخيره بقلــــــــها بغيره* 
*الدنيا يا صاحبى دى غداره* 
*مهما هتعمل فــــيها يا خال* 
*راح ترجع وعــــليك دواره* 
*تاخد منك حــــــــــق الغير* 
*وتسيبك لو حــــوش جبارة* 
*رغم طرافة الكلمات الا انها تحمل الكثير والكثير مما يحدث يوميا* 
 :36 22 27:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *وانا واقف على باب الـــــــحاره*
> 
> *باشرب شاى وف ايدى سيجاره* 
> *لابس كاجــــــــول فيرى نيولوك* 
> *وعنيا عليها النــــــــــــــضاره* 
> *واقف اشاكل خلق الــــــــــــــله* 
> *وبعاكس بنت بصــــــــــــــفاره* 
> *ضحكت ضحــــــــكه تهز قلوب* 
> *انا قلت اهى غمزت ســــــناره* 
> ...


 
 :36 22 27: 
عزيزى هيثم هل تعرف من هذا ؟!
هذا هو قرصان  البحار السبعة ؟!
ومش إحنا أتفقنا إن اللى ينقل موضوع
يكتب إنه منقول .............عجبى! 
 :36 13 2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ممنوع وضع روابط منتديات أخرى


 

 :36 7 1: 
نقول كماااااان ولا كفاااااااااية .....النقل ممنوع فى رمضان يخصم منك نقطة يا هيثم تروح لحسابى الشخصى يا ندى الياسمين.......عجبى!


 :36 1 71:

----------


## اليمامة

> *منقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــولة*
> 
> 
> *وانا واقف على باب الـــــــحاره* 
> *باشرب شاى وف ايدى سيجاره* 
> *لابس كاجــــــــول فيرى نيولوك* 
> *وعنيا عليها النــــــــــــــضاره* 
> *واقف اشاكل خلق الــــــــــــــله* 
> *وبعاكس بنت بصــــــــــــــفاره* 
> ...


معلش يا هيثم  :f: 
أنا عدت عليا مداخلتك الظريفة دى اللى برغم ظرفها دا ولكنها يعنى واقعية ومؤثرة..
وأول ما قريتها كان فى نيتى أرد عليها بنفس الطريقة كدا
لكن يظهر القريحة اليومين دول موش مسعدانى أوى..
هى بتدل على حالة الخواء اللى بقينا فيها..
بس ياريت يكون سهل كدا يا هيثم التقويم والتعديل
يعنى الواحد فينا ياخد العلقة المحترمة
يمشى بعد كدا زى السيف
ههههههههههههه
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## طائر الشرق

المهم العلقة تبقى بالحزام يا ميس ندى
 :8 5 12: 
مش عارف الموضوع اللى هاتكلم فيه  مهم فعلا اليومين اللى احنا فيهم دول والمفروض انهم يكونوا روحانيات واتصال دائم بالله بس الواحد فعلا حاسس ان الموضوع مهم اوى فى اى وقت وخصوصا ان رمضان دا شهر المفروض نستغله عشان نرسخ قيم ومبادئ اسلامية اختفت من حياتنا.

الحقيقة الواحد بيشوف الاسراف والاهمال فى الملكيات العامة والملكيات الخاصة فى مصر بقى حاجة وسمة اساسية  فى المجتمع بتاعنا وللاسف دى حاجة بعيدة عن الاسلام وعن العادات الاجتماعية السليمة والاقتصادية برضه؟ يعنى بنشوف شكل الاتوبيسات وكراسى الاتوبيسات الجديدة فى يومين تلاقى الكراسى باظت واتكتب عليها  و مثلا الديسك اللى فى المدارس اتكسر من لعب الطلبة عليه واشى حنفيات المصالح الحكومية بايظة والمية عمالة تتسرسب منها من غير حتى ما تلاقى اللى يقولها  للخلف در, امثلة بسيطة جدا لحاجات كتيرة اوى من الملكيات العامة اللى احنا بندفع تمنها من الضرايب ومن الرسوم وللاسف بنتساهل فى التعامل معاها على انها جزء من ملكية عامة لينا , الاب والام للاسف ما بقوش يرسخوا مبدأ الحفاظ على الملكية العامة فى الطفل بالعكس دا احنا بنلاقى الاب بيشجع ابنه على التمادى فى الغلط ولما الطفل يقول لابوه انا كسرت حاجة ديسك مثلا تمنه 200 جنيه ما بيقلوش عيب فى حين انه لو كسر كوباية مية تمنها نص جنيه ممكن يسلخ جلده ويبيعه فى العيد :36 1 1:  عشان الكوباية هو دفعها من جيبه الخاص.
حتى فى الملكيات الخاصة بينا الاهمال والاسراف سمة واضحة فينا , نلاقى مثلا كلنا بلا استثناء نملى كوباية مية كاملة مع اننا هانشرب نصها والباقى يترمى فى الصرف الصحى ونلاقى نفسنا بناكل نص رغيف ونرمى الباقى فى الزبالة برضه دى امثلة بسيطة جدا لحاجات اعظم واكثر فظاعة بنمارسها فى حياتنا  رغم ان البعض ممكن يستسهل الكلام دا كله الا انه فعلا مؤثر وغير حياة مجتمعات ودول كتيرة وعشان كدا احنا فضلنا بلد متخلف  غير نامى , كل الدنيا والتجارب اثبتت ان النهضة بتبدأ من الشعوب ومن سلوك المجتمع  وبعد كدا بتؤثر على النهضة العلمية والاقتصادية والسياسية  واحنا بواقعنا دا يبقى لا هنشوف تقدم ولا نهضة للاننا لغاية دلوقتى مش قادرين حتى نحافظ على ملكيات الدولة فما بالكم لما يطلب مننا نساعد على تقدم ونهضة الدولة.

 :36 2 40:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> المهم العلقة تبقى بالحزام يا ميس ندى
> 
> مش عارف الموضوع اللى هاتكلم فيه  مهم فعلا اليومين اللى احنا فيهم دول والمفروض انهم يكونوا روحانيات واتصال دائم بالله بس الواحد فعلا حاسس ان الموضوع مهم اوى فى اى وقت وخصوصا ان رمضان دا شهر المفروض نستغله عشان نرسخ قيم ومبادئ اسلامية اختفت من حياتنا.
> 
> الحقيقة الواحد بيشوف الاسراف والاهمال فى الملكيات العامة والملكيات الخاصة فى مصر بقى حاجة وسمة اساسية  فى المجتمع بتاعنا وللاسف دى حاجة بعيدة عن الاسلام وعن العادات الاجتماعية السليمة والاقتصادية برضه؟ يعنى بنشوف شكل الاتوبيسات وكراسى الاتوبيسات الجديدة فى يومين تلاقى الكراسى باظت واتكتب عليها  و مثلا الديسك اللى فى المدارس اتكسر من لعب الطلبة عليه واشى حنفيات المصالح الحكومية بايظة والمية عمالة تتسرسب منها من غير حتى ما تلاقى اللى يقولها  للخلف در, امثلة بسيطة جدا لحاجات كتيرة اوى من الملكيات العامة اللى احنا بندفع تمنها من الضرايب ومن الرسوم وللاسف بنتساهل فى التعامل معاها على انها جزء من ملكية عامة لينا , الاب والام للاسف ما بقوش يرسخوا مبدأ الحفاظ على الملكية العامة فى الطفل بالعكس دا احنا بنلاقى الاب بيشجع ابنه على التمادى فى الغلط ولما الطفل يقول لابوه انا كسرت حاجة ديسك مثلا تمنه 200 جنيه ما بيقلوش عيب فى حين انه لو كسر كوباية مية تمنها نص جنيه ممكن يسلخ جلده ويبيعه فى العيد عشان الكوباية هو دفعها من جيبه الخاص.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


للأسف عزيزى هيثم جريك المحموم وراء كسب جائزة  أحسن مشاركة فى قاعة المناقشات جعلك تهذى فى كلامك وترتعش فى عز الحر  :36 2 40: بالله عليك عن أى "ديسك" تتكلم؟ وعن أى شعب تتكلم ؟ وعن أى نهضة   تتكلم ؟؟؟؟!!!

وكأنك لست عضواً قديماً فى هذا المنتدى العريق وكأنك قرأت فقط للحفظ وليس للفهم  أو كأنك لم تقرأ أبداً أى شئ عن الراعى والرعية وعن مسئولية عن هذا الراعى (الحاكم) تجاه رعيته (الشعب) أو كأنك تدير إسطوانة جرامفون مشروخة من ماركة صوت سيده His Master's Voice 



وبالله عليك قبل أن تطالب هذا الشعب الطيب والمغلوب على أمره بأن يحافظ على أملاك الدولة فلتطالب أولا حكام هذه الدولة بأن يحافظوا على أملاك هذه الدولة  ولا يسرقوها وينهبوا أراضيها وأن يكونوا قدوة حسنة لشعب هذه الدولة على مدى 58 عاما من الزمن وأسوأهم آخر 30 عاما من  تلك الفترة والتى أنت وكثير من شبابنا ولدوا خلالها!


 
وكأننا بما نكتبه ننفخ فى قربه مقطوعه بإدانتنا المستمرة لهذا الشعب الطيب وكل عذره أنه بلا قدوة حسنه ورشيدة يقتدى بها ويتعلم منها بعد أن رحل عن دنيانا القدوة الأعظم فى هذه الدنيا ألا وهو الرسول محمد  وأصبحنا من بعده يتامى  وكأننا ركاب قارب بدون دفة وبدون قبطان فى وسط خضم أمواج بحر هائج ! 


أخى المسلم هيثم لعنة الله على تلك المسابقة المنتدياتية الرمضانية  والتى جعلتك تكتب أى  حاجه وخلاص ! فهل ما تعانيه من تخبط وهذيان سببه ذلك الجرى المحموم وراء الفوز أم هو بسبب صيامك فى رمضان ؟! إذا كان الأمر هو الأخير فخذ قسطاً وافراً من النوم فى الليل وأخر من سحورك وعجل من إفطارك ولا تنام أبداً بعد السحور مباشرة لعل وعسى تأخذ فترة كافية لتراجع ما تكتبه قبل إعتمادك لنشر ما تخبطه أصابعك على زراير الكيبورد خاصتك.....عجبى!

----------


## طائر الشرق

*مسابقة ايه بس يا دكتور جمال 

دا سلوك اجتماعى مقرف 

سيبك بقى من الهبش العيلاوى دا لانك ما تقدرش تتحكم فيه لكن بالنسبة لنفسك ولحياتك فانت رقيب عليها

وعن جايزة المسابقة يا دكتور جمال فما تقلقش ان شاء الله هاكسبها ولما اكسبها هابقى اعملها مركب واحطها فى البانيو وانا باخد غطس بطوطى
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *مسابقة ايه بس يا دكتور جمال 
> 
> دا سلوك اجتماعى مقرف 
> 
> سيبك بقى من الهبش العيلاوى دا لانك ما تقدرش تتحكم فيه لكن بالنسبة لنفسك ولحياتك فانت رقيب عليها
> 
> وعن جايزة المسابقة يا دكتور جمال فما تقلقش ان شاء الله هاكسبها ولما اكسبها هابقى اعملها مركب واحطها فى البانيو وانا باخد غطس بطوطى
> *



هينئا لك بتلك الجائزة العالمية  والتى  سأضمنها لك بتبرعى عن طيب خاطر بنقاطى الثلاثة ومهديا لك هذا القارب الورقى (كلفنى قرابة الــ 220 دولار أمريكى والضرايب والجمارك عليك) لتبحر به فى خضم أمواج بحر البانيو الخاص بك !

----------


## حمادو

> المهم العلقة تبقى بالحزام يا ميس ندى
> 
> مش عارف الموضوع اللى هاتكلم فيه  مهم فعلا اليومين اللى احنا فيهم دول والمفروض انهم يكونوا روحانيات واتصال دائم بالله بس الواحد فعلا حاسس ان الموضوع مهم اوى فى اى وقت وخصوصا ان رمضان دا شهر المفروض نستغله عشان نرسخ قيم ومبادئ اسلامية اختفت من حياتنا.
> 
> الحقيقة الواحد بيشوف الاسراف والاهمال فى الملكيات العامة والملكيات الخاصة فى مصر بقى حاجة وسمة اساسية  فى المجتمع بتاعنا وللاسف دى حاجة بعيدة عن الاسلام وعن العادات الاجتماعية السليمة والاقتصادية برضه؟ يعنى بنشوف شكل الاتوبيسات وكراسى الاتوبيسات الجديدة فى يومين تلاقى الكراسى باظت واتكتب عليها  و مثلا الديسك اللى فى المدارس اتكسر من لعب الطلبة عليه واشى حنفيات المصالح الحكومية بايظة والمية عمالة تتسرسب منها من غير حتى ما تلاقى اللى يقولها  للخلف در, امثلة بسيطة جدا لحاجات كتيرة اوى من الملكيات العامة اللى احنا بندفع تمنها من الضرايب ومن الرسوم وللاسف بنتساهل فى التعامل معاها على انها جزء من ملكية عامة لينا , الاب والام للاسف ما بقوش يرسخوا مبدأ الحفاظ على الملكية العامة فى الطفل بالعكس دا احنا بنلاقى الاب بيشجع ابنه على التمادى فى الغلط ولما الطفل يقول لابوه انا كسرت حاجة ديسك مثلا تمنه 200 جنيه ما بيقلوش عيب فى حين انه لو كسر كوباية مية تمنها نص جنيه ممكن يسلخ جلده ويبيعه فى العيد عشان الكوباية هو دفعها من جيبه الخاص.
> حتى فى الملكيات الخاصة بينا الاهمال والاسراف سمة واضحة فينا , نلاقى مثلا كلنا بلا استثناء نملى كوباية مية كاملة مع اننا هانشرب نصها والباقى يترمى فى الصرف الصحى ونلاقى نفسنا بناكل نص رغيف ونرمى الباقى فى الزبالة برضه دى امثلة بسيطة جدا لحاجات اعظم واكثر فظاعة بنمارسها فى حياتنا  رغم ان البعض ممكن يستسهل الكلام دا كله الا انه فعلا مؤثر وغير حياة مجتمعات ودول كتيرة وعشان كدا احنا فضلنا بلد متخلف  غير نامى , كل الدنيا والتجارب اثبتت ان النهضة بتبدأ من الشعوب ومن سلوك المجتمع  وبعد كدا بتؤثر على النهضة العلمية والاقتصادية والسياسية  واحنا بواقعنا دا يبقى لا هنشوف تقدم ولا نهضة للاننا لغاية دلوقتى مش قادرين حتى نحافظ على ملكيات الدولة فما بالكم لما يطلب مننا نساعد على تقدم ونهضة الدولة.


*صباح الفل يا هيثم

كلامك دا فكرنى بأول يوم دخلت فيه الثانوية العامة...دخلونى غلط والله فصل متفوقين, وعلشان أثبت لهم ان حصولى على الدرجات النهائية فى الإعدادية كان خطأ لن يتكرر...والحمد لله لم يتكرر الا فى الماجستير بعد كده...قمت حرقت الفصل كله عقابا للطلبة والحياة التعليمية ومدرس الكيمياء بالذات 


النهاردة الصبح وانا جاي الشغل كنت باقرا قصة قصيرة اسمها "أمر إداري" من كتاب نيران صديقة لعلاء الأسوانى...القصة كانت بتحكي عن رجل طيب فقير بيشتغل عامل نظافة فى مستشفى وكان بيقلب رزقه من عمل الشاي للموظفين بيكسب بيهم قرشين زيادة مكفيينه وراضى بيهم...علاء الاسوانى وصف بالتفصيل اد ايه الراجل دا طيب ومؤمن وخفيف الظل وبشوش...إلى أن جاءه أمر إداري بنقله لحراسة بوابة المستشفى, وبالتالى قطع رزقه من عمل الشاي للموظفين!
فى نهاية القصة فى آآآآآآآآآآآآآخر فقرة أشار علاء الأسوانى أن نفس الراجل الطيب دا, نفسه, قام بضرب سيدة عجوز بدون سبب واضح.........وانتهت القصة.

القصد من القصة فى وجهة نظري أن الفقر واليأس ممكن يعملوا تحولات إجتماعية سلبية مخيفة جدا فى المجتمع...
ضيف بأه على دا اننا فى حالة حرب وكر وفر مع الحكومة, والعكس صحيح....الثقة انعدمت بيننا وبينهم, ثرائهم أصبح فاحش وبنشوفهم بيبعوا البلد ويشتروا فيها زي ماهم عايزين واحنا بنتفرج.
عايز إيه بأه من الشعب؟

الممارسات دي خطأ؟ أكيد
بس ممكن حد يسمع لك وأنت بتنادي بالتعقل والتربية السليمة والمحافظة على الممتلكات وعدم الإسراف؟ لا أظن, إلا القلة القليلة اللى فعلا عايزه تعمل حاجة, مش تندب حظها وبس.

الحل؟ الحل فى الحبل


وبعدين فيه حاجة عايز اقولها
هو الموضوع دا كله كده بيتكلم عن المساوئ والعيوب؟ مافيش حاجة فرفشة بنعملها خالص فى نهار رمضان نتكلم عنها؟*

----------


## اليمامة

> المهم العلقة تبقى بالحزام يا ميس ندى
> 
> مش عارف الموضوع اللى هاتكلم فيه  مهم فعلا اليومين اللى احنا فيهم دول والمفروض انهم يكونوا روحانيات واتصال دائم بالله بس الواحد فعلا حاسس ان الموضوع مهم اوى فى اى وقت وخصوصا ان رمضان دا شهر المفروض نستغله عشان نرسخ قيم ومبادئ اسلامية اختفت من حياتنا.
> 
> الحقيقة الواحد بيشوف الاسراف والاهمال فى الملكيات العامة والملكيات الخاصة فى مصر بقى حاجة وسمة اساسية  فى المجتمع بتاعنا وللاسف دى حاجة بعيدة عن الاسلام وعن العادات الاجتماعية السليمة والاقتصادية برضه؟ يعنى بنشوف شكل الاتوبيسات وكراسى الاتوبيسات الجديدة فى يومين تلاقى الكراسى باظت واتكتب عليها  و مثلا الديسك اللى فى المدارس اتكسر من لعب الطلبة عليه واشى حنفيات المصالح الحكومية بايظة والمية عمالة تتسرسب منها من غير حتى ما تلاقى اللى يقولها  للخلف در, امثلة بسيطة جدا لحاجات كتيرة اوى من الملكيات العامة اللى احنا بندفع تمنها من الضرايب ومن الرسوم وللاسف بنتساهل فى التعامل معاها على انها جزء من ملكية عامة لينا , الاب والام للاسف ما بقوش يرسخوا مبدأ الحفاظ على الملكية العامة فى الطفل بالعكس دا احنا بنلاقى الاب بيشجع ابنه على التمادى فى الغلط ولما الطفل يقول لابوه انا كسرت حاجة ديسك مثلا تمنه 200 جنيه ما بيقلوش عيب فى حين انه لو كسر كوباية مية تمنها نص جنيه ممكن يسلخ جلده ويبيعه فى العيد عشان الكوباية هو دفعها من جيبه الخاص.
> حتى فى الملكيات الخاصة بينا الاهمال والاسراف سمة واضحة فينا , نلاقى مثلا كلنا بلا استثناء نملى كوباية مية كاملة مع اننا هانشرب نصها والباقى يترمى فى الصرف الصحى ونلاقى نفسنا بناكل نص رغيف ونرمى الباقى فى الزبالة برضه دى امثلة بسيطة جدا لحاجات اعظم واكثر فظاعة بنمارسها فى حياتنا  رغم ان البعض ممكن يستسهل الكلام دا كله الا انه فعلا مؤثر وغير حياة مجتمعات ودول كتيرة وعشان كدا احنا فضلنا بلد متخلف  غير نامى , كل الدنيا والتجارب اثبتت ان النهضة بتبدأ من الشعوب ومن سلوك المجتمع  وبعد كدا بتؤثر على النهضة العلمية والاقتصادية والسياسية  واحنا بواقعنا دا يبقى لا هنشوف تقدم ولا نهضة للاننا لغاية دلوقتى مش قادرين حتى نحافظ على ملكيات الدولة فما بالكم لما يطلب مننا نساعد على تقدم ونهضة الدولة.


إزيك يا هيثم
إن شاء الله تكون بخير
مهمة جداً من وجهة نظرى الخاصة الجزئية اللى أثرتها بعيداً عن الحكومة والشعب وكل الكلام المعاد دا..
أنا باشوفها دلوقتى كسلوك إجتماعى بيحصل بالفعل وموش معقول أى سلوك إجتماعى نفضل نرهنه دايماً بالحكومة والدولة..هو سلوك إجتماعى غلط محتاجين نعدله..وأنا شايفة إنه موش غلط إن كل واحد فينا يعلم نفسه وأولاده إزاى يحترم الأشياء من حوله ولا يسعى لتخريبها متعمداً..
وأنا هديك أمثلة صريحة جداً بمجرد ما قريت كلامك دا افتكرتها علطول لأنها أثرت فيا بالفعل..
من فترة موش بعيدة كنت بدرس كدا فى مجال ما..وكانت المحاضرة بتاعتنا دكتورة متميزة جداً ..
القاعة كانت مجهزة كويس وكانوا حاطين فيها  زى برادات ميه متلجة وكوبايات طبعا علشان اللى عايز يشرب وكان الجو أياميها طبعاً حر جداً..كمية المية محدودة..والكورس حوالى 40 فرد..
اتفرج بقى على السلوكيات اللى كانت بتحصل..
برغم إن كمية المية قليلة لكن تلاقى الشخص منهم يملا كوباية المية كاملة ويشرب حوالى ربعها ويسيب الباقى ..
اللى يجى بعديه يكب المية وخاصة انها بقت سخنة..ويملا الكوباية من أول وجديد ويعمل نفس الحركة..
النتيجة إن المية كانت بتخلص بعد ساعتين والكورس6 ساعات..وكانوا بيفضلوا الكام ساعة دول تعبانيين جدا وموش مركزين..
اللى حصل إن الدكتورة لاحظت اللى بيحصل بعد تالت محاضرة وهى بتحاضرلنا عن استثمار الإمكانيات والطاقة والحفاظ على الأشياء وكلام كدا..
اتناقشت فى المسألة وقالت ليه طالما هاتشربوا نص كوباية بتملوا الكباية كاملة..أنا مستغربة من السلوك دا..المفترض انتوا بتتأهلوا لكذا كذا..ازاى هاتنجحوا وانتوا بالطريقة دى..والغريب إن دا سلوك عام وموش سلوك فردى..مجتمع غريب..!
نزّلت قرار ان اللى هايملا كوبايته بأكتر من نصها ميه ولو احتاج تانى يزود بعدين..هاديفع 5 جنية وقررت للمهمة دى شخص يراقب الموقف..
عارف...
الكوباية بقت بتتملى ربعها مية وبيزودا بالحساب والمية طبعاً فضلت موجودة طول الوقت 
لكن دا ما مننعش إن فيه ناس دفعت غرامات..
دا موقف..
تعالى لموقف تانى وبيحصل كتير جدا
حد يجى يزورنا أو نروح نزور حد..نروح نادى..نروح أى مكان عام
بنتعامل مع المكان والأشياء على أساس انها موش بتاعتنا فحلال نعمل فيها أى حاجة..بيحصل؟
كنت فى مرة من المرات فى إحدى الحدائق..
ففى أطفال جنبى بيأزأزوا لب وبيرموا على النجيلة الجميلةالنضيفة الرطبة..بصراحة اتضايقت
قمت فردتلهم مناديل على الأرض وقولتلهم حطوا هنا..
إحدى الصديقات اتعجبت.."هوا إنتى مجنونة"..على تصرفى نفسه وجرأته..مين بيعمل كدا!
عندنا فى المدارس سلوك عام تبويظ الدنيا..
والله المدرسة عندى موش بقالها يمكن 3 سنين متشطبة ومتجددة..أكاد أجزم أن الحيطان من كتر الشخابيط والحفظ والتسميع عليها ماتشوفش لونها..والديسكات المحفورة والأبواب والأوكر..ودلوقتى بيجمعوا بالجهود الذاتية علشان يعالجوا كل شىء علشان المدرسة تاخد الإمتياز..!
عايزة أقول اننا لو مكناش برضو حاسيين من جوانا بالخوف على البلد دى...عمرنا ما هاننتمى ليها..
بالتأكيد التبويظ دا بيحصل وكأنه إنتقام أو رغبة داخلية واعية أو غير واعية إن البلد دى موش بتاعتنا..هو إستهتار وإهمال من الشخص وفى كل الأحوال سلوكيات مرفوضة..
مين يقدريقول إنها سلوكيات محتاجة لدولة تتغير علشان نغيرها!!!!!..دى سلوكيات عادية تربوية بنعلمها لأولادنا..وبنربى فيهم إحترام الأمانات ..دى حقوقهم قبل ما تكون حقوق أى حد تانى..
كل طالبة تكون جايبة الشاحن علشان تشحن الموبايل..من الفصل..
يعنى موبايل معاها فى اليوم الدراسى وكمان شاحن..الحقيقة بارفض..وباقشعر كمان..دى موش ممتلكاتنا ولا كهربتنا..
وأعتقد كان فيه موقف قريب جدا لمدرسة ...وزير التربية والتعليم عمل معاها موقف لأنها شحنت تليفونها فى الفصل..
أظن دا موش عيب..
دى سلوكيات مطلوبة بتنمى فينا القيم والإنتماء..وحتى لو كانت تبدو سلوكيات عادية ولكنها نواة لسلوكيات وتصرفات أكبر وأكثر خطورة فى المستقبل تترتب عليها..
يبقى أولادنا الأهم واللا الركون لواقع ممكن يدمر الدنيا؟

----------


## اليمامة

> للأسف عزيزى هيثم جريك المحموم وراء كسب جائزة  أحسن مشاركة فى قاعة المناقشات جعلك تهذى فى كلامك وترتعش فى عز الحر بالله عليك عن أى "ديسك" تتكلم؟ وعن أى شعب تتكلم ؟ وعن أى نهضة   تتكلم ؟؟؟؟!!!
> 
> وكأنك لست عضواً قديماً فى هذا المنتدى العريق وكأنك قرأت فقط للحفظ وليس للفهم  أو كأنك لم تقرأ أبداً أى شئ عن الراعى والرعية وعن مسئولية عن هذا الراعى (الحاكم) تجاه رعيته (الشعب) أو كأنك تدير إسطوانة جرامفون مشروخة من ماركة صوت سيده His Master's Voice 
> 
> 
> 
> وبالله عليك قبل أن تطالب هذا الشعب الطيب والمغلوب على أمره بأن يحافظ على أملاك الدولة فلتطالب أولا حكام هذه الدولة بأن يحافظوا على أملاك هذه الدولة  ولا يسرقوها وينهبوا أراضيها وأن يكونوا قدوة حسنة لشعب هذه الدولة على مدى 58 عاما من الزمن وأسوأهم آخر 30 عاما من  تلك الفترة والتى أنت وكثير من شبابنا ولدوا خلالها!
> 
> 
> ...


بالراحة شوية يا دكتور جمال الله يخليك.. :f: 
متواجهش هيثم بالحقيقة كدا دفعة واحدة
ههههههههههه
خليها على دفعات..
يعنى يا دكتور جمال احنا شعب عاملين زى القطيع؟
بدون القدوة والقائد نعيث فى الدنيا فساداً؟
بدون عقل وكأننا لا ربينا ولا علمنا؟
أنا موافقة على جزء كبير من كلام حضرتك وهو إن ممتلكاتنا مسروقة وعلى مستوى أكبر..
يبقى المقابل نتعلم احنا كمان الهبش والسرقة وتبويظ بلدنا؟
أهو على الأقل بنحافظ على الحاجات اللى بنتعامل معاها علشان نعرف نعيش..لشوية جمال فاضليين يا دكتور جمال..
وأهو حضرتك بقى بتسعى للتغيير الفوقى واحنا من ناحيةتانية بنؤسس جيل يقدرينفذ تعليماتك..
واللا نيجى نكحلها من هنا نعميها من ناحية تانية..؟
على أية حال..وحشتنا مداخلاتك..

----------


## اليمامة

> *صباح الفل يا هيثم
> 
> كلامك دا فكرنى بأول يوم دخلت فيه الثانوية العامة...دخلونى غلط والله فصل متفوقين, وعلشان أثبت لهم ان حصولى على الدرجات النهائية فى الإعدادية كان خطأ لن يتكرر...والحمد لله لم يتكرر الا فى الماجستير بعد كده...قمت حرقت الفصل كله عقابا للطلبة والحياة التعليمية ومدرس الكيمياء بالذات 
> 
> 
> النهاردة الصبح وانا جاي الشغل كنت باقرا قصة قصيرة اسمها "أمر إداري" من كتاب نيران صديقة لعلاء الأسوانى...القصة كانت بتحكي عن رجل طيب فقير بيشتغل عامل نظافة فى مستشفى وكان بيقلب رزقه من عمل الشاي للموظفين بيكسب بيهم قرشين زيادة مكفيينه وراضى بيهم...علاء الاسوانى وصف بالتفصيل اد ايه الراجل دا طيب ومؤمن وخفيف الظل وبشوش...إلى أن جاءه أمر إداري بنقله لحراسة بوابة المستشفى, وبالتالى قطع رزقه من عمل الشاي للموظفين!
> فى نهاية القصة فى آآآآآآآآآآآآآخر فقرة أشار علاء الأسوانى أن نفس الراجل الطيب دا, نفسه, قام بضرب سيدة عجوز بدون سبب واضح.........وانتهت القصة.
> 
> القصد من القصة فى وجهة نظري أن الفقر واليأس ممكن يعملوا تحولات إجتماعية سلبية مخيفة جدا فى المجتمع...
> ...


أنا كمان يا حمادو نفسى فى كدا..يعنى على أساس إن اسمى مكتوب تحت الموضوع..نفسى فى حاجة تفرحنى..
ماسمعتش إنت كدا حاجة عندك عننا فى ألمانيا تفرح؟..خبر من هنا ...خبر من هناك..
على أية حال شوفلنا يا هيثم الموضوع دا..انا حاولت أعصر مخى وأفتكر ملاقتش حاجة
أى مداخلة تسعدنا ربنا يسعدك.. :f2: 
حتى رمضان كريم..

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ..انا حاولت أعصر مخى وأفتكر ملاقتش حاجة
> أى مداخلة تسعدنا ربنا يسعدك..
> حتى رمضان كريم..







العمالقة تتقدم الصفوف
والأقزام خلفهم

فى 10 رمضان موسم 1973 عبرنا
وفى العشرة الأخيرة من رمضان موسم 2010
تأقزمنا
.
.
.
عجبى !


من كتر الضحك بكيت

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> 
> وبعدين فيه حاجة عايز اقولها
> هو الموضوع دا كله كده بيتكلم عن المساوئ والعيوب؟ مافيش حاجة فرفشة بنعملها خالص فى نهار رمضان نتكلم عنها؟*


 :36 3 11: عزيزى حمادو
الموضوع من عنوانه وطلبك تلاقيه فى قاعات فك التكشيرة والمسابقات الرمضانية  المترطرة فى كل المنتديات المصرية والعربية فسيبنا بقه نفك عقدنا النفسية براحتنا فى قاعة المناقشات وخصوصا أن طبيبى النفسى المعالج أحمد عكاشة وصفلى "قاعة المناقشات" علشان أتخلص من كبتى النفسى السياسى فيها بين أيدى "يمامات :16 8 3: " و"جيهانات :8 5 13: " الرحمة .....عجبى!

----------


## الأزهري المصري

*شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الطيب

لجنة تحكيم حورس 2010*

----------


## اليمامة

> *شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الطيب
> 
> لجنة تحكيم حورس 2010*


الشكر موصول لكم لوجودكم ومجهوداتكم الكبيرة
أعانكم الله ..ووفقكم فى سعيكم نحو الخير دائما
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

:f: مع خالص الشكر والتقدير :f:

----------


## a_leader

*المشاركة بتاعتى اتحذفت ليه ؟*

----------


## اليمامة

> *المشاركة بتاعتى اتحذفت ليه ؟*


أهلا بيك أخى الفاضل ليدر
أولاً أعتذر منك ولكل الأعضاء لعدم التنويه..
الحقيقة مشاركتك لم تحوى أى خطأ ولا أى شىء من هذا القبيل هى وكل المشاركات الأخرى التى تم حذفها 
ولكن حصل خطأ غير مقصود بالتأكيد فى النتيجة ..نتيجة حورس تم تداركه..
وبالتالى تم حذف جميع ما ترتب على هذا الخطأ..
وأشكرك ان اتحت لى الفرصة لأن أوضح أن وسام حورس البرونزى عن قاعة المناقشات كان مستحق لموضوع " الجميل والمقدس "
وكما أشرت..عندما تم تدارك الخطأ تم سحبه من موضوع " دراما رمضانية واقعية "..
ولذا..فالجميل والمقدس هو المستحق بالتهنئة والمباركات ومن ثم تم حذف المداخلات وكان لابد من التنوية بالفعل
نعتذر عن هذا الخطأ لجميع الأعضاء...وشكرا لكم على هذه الروح الطيبة..
مع خالص التقدير والتحية..
 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

*الف شكر ندى و انا كنت كلمت احمد صلاح و الراجل تفضل مشكورا ووضح لى

بس كنت احب ان اللى حذف ما يحذفش و يكتب فى نهاية المشاركات

اسفين يا جماعة حصل خطأ و الموضوع الفلانى هو اللى فاز

عادى جدا و الخطأ وارد لكن الحذف و التصرف كأن شيئا لم يكن حاجة غير مقبولة بصراحة

على اى حال بشكرك جدا على ذوقك و حرصك على التوضيح

الف الف شكر و الله*

 :f2:

----------

